# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  =====فرص من مؤشرنا الخاص=====  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ABHAFXS

USDCHF

----------


## ABHAFXS

GOLD

----------


## ABHAFXS

GBPCHF

----------


## ABHAFXS

EURUSD

----------


## ABHAFXS

GBPUSD

----------


## عيناوي للأبد

مرحبا اخوي كيف الحال؟ اخوي هل هذي التوصيات اسبوعيه او يوميه ؟ انا قمت ببيع اليورو على ال 1.5812  وهو عاكس ضدي الآن  رأيك ممكن يرجع لهالنقطه اليوم ؟

----------


## ABHAFXS

> مرحبا اخوي كيف الحال؟  اخوي هل هذي التوصيات اسبوعيه او يوميه ؟ انا قمت ببيع اليورو على ال 1.5812 وهو عاكس ضدي الآن  رأيك ممكن يرجع لهالنقطه اليوم ؟

 ان شاء الله اليورو الى 5635

----------


## عيناوي للأبد

> ان شاء الله اليورو الى 5635

   بشرك الله بالجنه اخوي  متى تتوقع الوصول لهذا الهدف 1.5635

----------


## Amin AlSudan

شكرا استاذ ابها اف اكس
مجهود مقدر

----------


## ABHAFXS

هذة احدى الفرص اليوم الاربعاء

----------


## ABHAFXS

هذة احدى الفرص اليوم الاربعاء

----------


## عيناوي للأبد

> هذة احدى الفرص اليوم الاربعاء

    اخوي مارديت علي كم تقريبا من الوقت تستغرق التوصيه للوصل للهدف  لانني اخوي بعت كميه كبيره يورو اليوم  والخساره كبيره  وخايف يكمل صعود ويوصل الحساب للصفر  :Angry Smile:

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اخوي مارديت علي كم تقريبا من الوقت تستغرق التوصيه للوصل للهدف  لانني اخوي بعت كميه كبيره يورو اليوم  والخساره كبيره   وخايف يكمل صعود ويوصل الحساب للصفر

 اخى ان شاء الله خلال نهاية الاسبوع 
على شان مايصفر حسابك ضع الوقف 5915

----------


## efmelp

إذا كان ممكن تضع لنا فرص المؤشر على خام البترول

----------


## ABHAFXS

> إذا كان ممكن تضع لنا فرص المؤشر على خام البترول

 اهلين اخى كنت اتمنى لو الخام عندى كنت نزلتة دون تردد 
فقط عملات وذهب وفضة

----------


## ABHAFXS

GBPUSD  +84

----------


## عاشق الاستثمار

> GBPUSD  +84

 عزيزي ابها   أحييك على مجهودك في المتابعة ولي ملاحظة بسيطة صفقة الباوند خاسرة معي -70 نقطة على اساس انها لونج وليست شورت كما ان الفرنك شورت خاسر -67 نقطة والاسترالي لونج خاسر -23 نقطة   هذه الصفقات اللي دخلت بها فهل اغلقهم على هذه الخسارة  شكرا

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

ما شاء الله يا ابو تركي  لاحظت أن هناك دخول (مرتد) فهل له شروط معينة ؟؟ أم ندخل بمجرد الوصول للهاي واللو ؟؟  ملاحظة أخرى ,,,, الشارتات المستخدمة كانت لفريم الساعة. فهل تنصح بالعمل عليه بدلا من الأربع ساعات ؟؟  وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## braveheart

مشكور يا اخ ابها على هذا المؤشر و جاري التجريب 
بس عندي استفهام ارى ان جميع صفقاتك ما شاء الله ارتدوا من الخط الاحمر فهل هذا الخط هو مرسوم مسبقاً و لا كل ما ينزل السعر هذا الخط ينزل معه
اذا ممكن ان تحدد القاع اليومي يكون شيء خطيررررررررر
و اذا يتحرك معه فبالتالي لن نعرف من اين سوف يرتد الا بعد مرور الوقت ممكن ان نقول كان ممكن الدخول هنا و مثم عكس الصفقة من هذا السعر و نربح 100 بالنازل و 100 بالطالع 
يرجى التوضيح 
و شكراً مرة ثانية على مشاركتك للمؤشر

----------


## ABHAFXS

> عزيزي ابها   أحييك على مجهودك في المتابعة ولي ملاحظة بسيطة صفقة الباوند خاسرة معي -70 نقطة على اساس انها لونج وليست شورت كما ان الفرنك شورت خاسر -67 نقطة والاسترالي لونج خاسر -23 نقطة   هذه الصفقات اللي دخلت بها فهل اغلقهم على هذه الخسارة   شكرا

 اذا من المؤشر الثانى صح خسرانة  وهذا تم الغاءة  لكن المعطيات السابق ذكرها هى من المؤشر الاول وهذا الى اعتمدناة وبالتوفيق

----------


## ABHAFXS

> ما شاء الله يا ابو تركي  لاحظت أن هناك دخول (مرتد) فهل له شروط معينة ؟؟ أم ندخل بمجرد الوصول للهاي واللو ؟؟  ملاحظة أخرى ,,,, الشارتات المستخدمة كانت لفريم الساعة. فهل تنصح بالعمل عليه بدلا من الأربع ساعات ؟؟  وجزاك الله كل خير

 اخى فيصل  
الهاى والو لليوم السابق عندما يصل الية السعر ادخل حسب المؤشر abhafxs stars 2008
بيع او شراء وعندما يخترق الهاى او يكسر الو فان الحركة 10 او 20 نقطة ولا بد تكون سهل وسلس
فى التعامل مع الحركة لا بد من التمرس على الطريقة حتى يتم فهمها بشكل جيد

----------


## محمد دحروج

> اهلين اخى   كلامك سليم 100%  المؤشر القديم هو الافضل   نعتمد المؤشر القديم ويعتبر المؤشر الثانى ملغى حتى يتم تحديثة لان نتائج اليوم غير جيدة على المؤشر الثانى والله ولى التوفيق

 سبحان الله العظيم والله  لقد لا حظت ذلك لذلك لم اعمل على الجديد بل بقيت اعمل على المؤشر القديم لانه اصدق وادق واسهل :015:

----------


## ABHAFXS

> مشكور يا اخ ابها على هذا المؤشر و جاري التجريب 
> بس عندي استفهام ارى ان جميع صفقاتك ما شاء الله ارتدوا من الخط الاحمر فهل هذا الخط هو مرسوم مسبقاً و لا كل ما ينزل السعر هذا الخط ينزل معه
> اذا ممكن ان تحدد القاع اليومي يكون شيء خطيررررررررر
> و اذا يتحرك معه فبالتالي لن نعرف من اين سوف يرتد الا بعد مرور الوقت ممكن ان نقول كان ممكن الدخول هنا و مثم عكس الصفقة من هذا السعر و نربح 100 بالنازل و 100 بالطالع 
> يرجى التوضيح 
> و شكراً مرة ثانية على مشاركتك للمؤشر

 نعم هذا الارتداد من الهاى السابق او الو السابق بهذا الشكل ولو تم اختراق الهاى او كسر لو فلن يتعدى حركتة فى حدود 10-20 نقطة والعلم عند الله

----------


## FOREX STAR

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والصلاة والسلام على نبي الهدى والرحمة اخي ابها بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه من علم ونفع لاخوانك كان ليا طلب صغير انا ملاحظ ان حضرتك لم تشرح المؤشر بشكل كامل ووافي منذ بدء الموضوع مع اني قرأت كل مشاركاتك المعلومات متفرقة ودة عمل لبس لدى كتير من الاخوة وانا واحد منهم  يا ريت لو تكرمت تشرح لنا المؤشر بالكامل دفعة واحدة وياريت ترفق لنا بعض الشارتات موضح عليها الشرح  وكان عندي سؤال ايضا وهو متى يكون اوقات الدخول هل عند ملامسة الانتري ليفيل ؟ يعني مثلا انا فتحت البرنامج الصبح اعرف ازاي ان في فرصة دخول او ان في فرصة قيد التكوين ؟ اسف جدا جدا على الاطالة ولكنها طمعا في كرمك الزائد ربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك دائما  تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## جولاي

اخي ابهااا بارك الله فيك   
اخي الكريم مؤشرك  في غاية الروعة ولا يهمك بعض التعليقاات التي تحاول ان تجد مؤشر يعطي نتائج 
مية في المية وهذا امر مستحيل بل من سابع المستحيلات ان تجد مؤشر يعطيك نتائج مية في المية 
نحن كل ما نريده مؤشر يكون اغلب صفقااته ناجحة وان حدث وفشلت بعض هذه الصفقاات فهذا لا يعني  
ان المؤشر سيئ ابداا وكلماا زادت نسبة النجااح زاادة قوة المؤشر .  
ربي يوفقك ولا يضرك

----------


## alysharf

ابها انا من المتابعين للمؤشر وفقك اللة .مع الشكر

----------


## esam 123

اخى الحبيب ابها الدايركشن على شمال الشارت والذى يظهر الاتجاة اب او داون يعتمد ثباتة كاشارة  بعد كم شمعة او بعد اغلاق الشمعة الحالية التى ظهرت فيها الاشارة

----------


## ABHAFXS

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   والصلاة والسلام على نبي الهدى والرحمة اخي ابها بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه من علم ونفع لاخوانك كان ليا طلب صغير انا ملاحظ ان حضرتك لم تشرح المؤشر بشكل كامل ووافي منذ بدء الموضوع مع اني قرأت كل مشاركاتك المعلومات متفرقة ودة عمل لبس لدى كتير من الاخوة وانا واحد منهم  يا ريت لو تكرمت تشرح لنا المؤشر بالكامل دفعة واحدة وياريت ترفق لنا بعض الشارتات موضح عليها الشرح  وكان عندي سؤال ايضا وهو متى يكون اوقات الدخول هل عند ملامسة الانتري ليفيل ؟ يعني مثلا انا فتحت البرنامج الصبح اعرف ازاي ان في فرصة دخول او ان في فرصة قيد التكوين ؟ اسف جدا جدا على الاطالة ولكنها طمعا في كرمك الزائد ربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك دائما   تحياتي

 اهلين اخى  
الان يوجد لدى طريقتان سآرى ما هو الافضل ومن ثم اقوم بشرحها بشكل مفصل فى الويكند 
والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## FOREX STAR

> اهلين اخى  
> الان يوجد لدى طريقتان سآرى ما هو الافضل ومن ثم اقوم بشرحها بشكل مفصل فى الويكند 
> والله ولى التوفيق

 تسلم يا غالي الله يصلح حالك ويكرمك من فضله وينير طريقك بنوره متابعين معاك وعلى راحتك  تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ABHAFXS

هذة عمليات شراء وبيع حسب الطريقة الثانية للمتابعة لليوم الاربعاء 9  ان شاء الله يكتب لنا جميعا التوفيق والنجاح

----------


## جولاي

اخوي ابها هل هذا المؤشر الاول ؟

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اخوي ابها هل هذا المؤشر الاول ؟

 اهلين اخى  
المؤشر الرئيسى هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/743412-19-post.html 
الشارت مدخل علية مؤشرنا + بعض حركة الداو والنيكى من موضوع الغواصة للاخ ابوعمر

----------


## ABHAFXS

فرص اليوم الاربعاء على الطريقة الثانية   USDCHF

----------


## ABHAFXS

EURJPY

----------


## ABHAFXS

USDJPY

----------


## mohsen224

انا عاوز المؤشر اللى عامل الخطين اللى فى الصورة الاخضر والاحمر اعتقد انة الكماريلا

----------


## ABHAFXS

GBPJPY

----------


## ABHAFXS

> انا عاوز المؤشر اللى عامل الخطين اللى فى الصورة الاخضر والاحمر اعتقد انة الكماريلا

 اهلين مؤشرنا وخطوطة لا يعرفون الكماريلا لما تكتمل الصورة سوف اضعة للجميع

----------


## mohsen224

> اهلين مؤشرنا وخطوطة لا يعرفون الكماريلا لما تكتمل الصورة سوف اضعة للجميع

 طيب ممكن موستويات المكاريلا لوحدها  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ABHAFXS

> طيب ممكن موستويات المكاريلا لوحدها

 ليست عندى المكاريلا ولا اتعامل بها

----------


## ABHAFXS

AUDJPY

----------


## ABHAFXS

GBPCHF

----------


## ABHAFXS

EURUSD

----------


## ABHAFXS

NZDJPY

----------


## ABHAFXS

GBPUSD

----------


## mahmoudh7

> GBPJPY

 استاذ كبير   :Good:

----------


## ABHAFXS

شوفوا هالفرصة  GBPAUD

----------


## mohsen224

> ليست عندى المكاريلا ولا اتعامل بها

 هههههه اسف ياباشا غلطة مطبعية

----------


## ABHAFXS

> استاذ كبير

 اخى العزيز محمود  
استاذ كبيرة على  
انت يامحمود اخ واستاذ وشرف لى مرورك هنا لا تحرمنا من طلتك البهية واشكرك

----------


## ABHAFXS

شوفوا هالفرصة علىEURAUD

----------


## HAMEED

> فرص اليوم الاربعاء على الطريقة الثانية   USDCHF

     اخي ابها ... هل فرص اليوم مفعله ... يعني الدخول من الان ؟

----------


## محمد دحروج

كأن هذا المؤشر الذي تعمل عليه اخ ابها مختلف كليا عن المؤشر الذي وضعته لنا؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عنتر الفوركس

> EURJPY

 يا استاذ ابها 
انا بايعنه من 168.25
واشوفه طار لفوق 16870 
مو رايكم؟ 
اخليه حيرجع    :Hands:

----------


## esam 123

> اخى الحبيب ابها الدايركشن على شمال الشارت والذى يظهر الاتجاة اب او داون يعتمد ثباتة كاشارة بعد كم شمعة او بعد اغلاق الشمعة الحالية التى ظهرت فيها الاشارة

  فى انتظارك اخى الحبيب ابها للرد والتعليق

----------


## FOREX STAR

بسم الله ما شاء الله توصية NZD/USD  حتى الان +96 توصية GOLD حتى الان +100 جراك الله خيرا اخي ابها وبارك الله فيك تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> فرص اليوم الاربعاء على الطريقة الثانية   USDCHF

 اخى ABHAFXS برجاء ارسال الـ template التى تعمل عليها كما هو موضح بالتوصيات الرائعة ومنتظرين توصياتك لهذا اليوم ان وجد بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد دحروج

فرصة شراء على USD/CAD   انا دخلتها من سعر1.0109 والهدف 50 نقطة والستوب 1.0089 الفرصة على شارت الساعة حسب المؤشر القديم وهي قريبة من اللو والله الموفق. هذا مجرد رأي ولا أتحمل مسؤلية من يدخل

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

ارجو من اخى ABHAFXS والاخوان العاملين باللاستراتيجية تصحيح محاولتى فى فرصة شراء على NZDUSD Buy Entery Level   0.7568 Take Profit   0.7608 وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

برجاء المراجعة والتصحيح  فرصة بيع  USDCAD   Sell Entery Level    1.0103 TP1    1.0055

----------


## braveheart

الصراحة ربما يكون الخطء مني
بس ارى هذا المؤشر يتحرك و ليس ثابت
يعني خط الابيض اللي هو الهدف + خط الزهري للو يسجل اللو اليومي و كل ما ينزل السعر ترى اللو يتحرك 
حتى اخذ صور و الصور تثبت ان الخطوط تتحرك!

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> ارجو من اخى ABHAFXS والاخوان العاملين باللاستراتيجية تصحيح محاولتى فى فرصة شراء على NZDUSD Buy Entery Level 0.7568 Take Profit 0.7608 وجزاكم الله خيرا

 تحقق الهدف   40pip+  ولله الحمد

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> الصراحة ربما يكون الخطء مني
> بس ارى هذا المؤشر يتحرك و ليس ثابت
> يعني خط الابيض اللي هو الهدف + خط الزهري للو يسجل اللو اليومي و كل ما ينزل السعر ترى اللو يتحرك 
> حتى اخذ صور و الصور تثبت ان الخطوط تتحرك!

 اخى الكريم هذا ثالث يوم لى استخدم هذا الـ indicatior الرائع وقد حققت 6 عمليات كلها ناجحة بحسابى الـ live بارك الله فى صاحب هذه الاستراتيجية الاخ ABHAFXS بارك الله فيه وكما ترى بدأت أعرض فرص كنوع من المحاولة معا وبدأت الاهداف تتحقق وسوف استمر بعرض محاولاتى على شكل فرص لندرسها سويا  وبخصوص الخط الابيض هو لتحديد الاتجاه buy or sell وهو يتغير احيانا مع الاغلاق ولا مشكلة فى ذلك.

----------


## محمد دحروج

> اخى الكريم هذا ثالث يوم لى استخدم هذا الـ indicatior الرائع وقد حققت 6 عمليات كلها ناجحة بحسابى الـ live بارك الله فى صاحب هذه الاستراتيجية الاخ ABHAFXS بارك الله فيه وكما ترى بدأت أعرض فرص كنوع من المحاولة معا وبدأت الاهداف تتحقق وسوف استمر بعرض محاولاتى على شكل فرص لندرسها سويا  وبخصوص الخط الابيض هو لتحديد الاتجاه buy or sell وهو يتغير احيانا مع الاغلاق ولا مشكلة فى ذلك.

 نعم اخي الكريم هو مؤشر رائع لكن بحاجة الى بعض التحسينات على كل الاحوال يبدو ان اخونا ابها صاحب المؤشر والوحيد القادر على تطويره قد طال غيابه اسال الله ان يكون المانع خيرا.  اقتراح : اخي الكريم ما رأيك في ان نطور العمل على هذا المؤشر وكل منا يعرض مفاهيمه حول المؤشر وكيف يكتشف الفرص.  انا حقيقتا حققت ارباح جيدة على هذا المؤشر والطريقة التي اعمل بها على فيم الساعة حيث اشتري عند اشارة الشراء شرط ان يكون السعر قريب من القاع حتى لا اضطر الى وضع ستوب بعيد.

----------


## braveheart

> اخى الكريم هذا ثالث يوم لى استخدم هذا الـ indicatior الرائع وقد حققت 6 عمليات كلها ناجحة بحسابى الـ live بارك الله فى صاحب هذه الاستراتيجية الاخ ABHAFXS بارك الله فيه وكما ترى بدأت أعرض فرص كنوع من المحاولة معا وبدأت الاهداف تتحقق وسوف استمر بعرض محاولاتى على شكل فرص لندرسها سويا  وبخصوص الخط الابيض هو لتحديد الاتجاه buy or sell وهو يتغير احيانا مع الاغلاق ولا مشكلة فى ذلك.

 شكراً على التوضيح
يعني افهم من كلامك فقط الخط الابيض الذي يتحرك؟ بس احياناً خط الهاي او اللو يتحرك
 , اذا اعتبر المؤشر الهاي او اللو من يوم سابق فلا مشكلة فلن يتحرك
اما وقت يرسم اللو على اساس اسعار اليوم نفسه فسوف ترى انه يتحرك مع تسجيل سعر جديد منخفض
فبالتالي لن تستطيع ان تعكس الصفقة و تعود و تشتري من ذلك الخط اذ ربما ينزل اكثر
اما الاخ ابها فهو بعد مرور الوقت يعرض الشارت و بالتالي فسوف تكون متأكد انه كان بالامكان اغلاق البيع على هذا السعر و عكسه للشراء و بالتالي تحقيق مثلاً 100 نقطة نزول و 100 صعود كما هو يضعها على الشارت    

> نعم اخي الكريم هو مؤشر رائع لكن بحاجة الى بعض التحسينات على كل الاحوال يبدو ان اخونا ابها صاحب المؤشر والوحيد القادر على تطويره قد طال غيابه اسال الله ان يكون المانع خيرا.  اقتراح : اخي الكريم ما رأيك في ان نطور العمل على هذا المؤشر وكل منا يعرض مفاهيمه حول المؤشر وكيف يكتشف الفرص.  انا حقيقتا حققت ارباح جيدة على هذا المؤشر والطريقة التي اعمل بها على فيم الساعة حيث اشتري عند اشارة الشراء شرط ان يكون السعر قريب من القاع حتى لا اضطر الى وضع ستوب بعيد.

 مشكور على التوضيح 
و برايك افضل طريقة لاستعماله هو الشراء اذا كان قريب من اللو السابق و العكس صحيح للبيع؟ 
و سؤال ما هو الخط الابيض و الاحمر
هل الدخول يكون من الخط الاحمر و الابيض هو الهدف؟
و اذا كان الهدف كيف نعتمد عليه و هو يتحرك 
و اخيراً ما هدف الخط القصير المكتوب بجنبه تارغت فوق او تارغت تحت؟
اذا هدفنا هو الخط الابيض و احياناً نستهدف الخط الهاي او اللو؟ :016: 
يعني كم خط هدف هناك بهذا المؤشر؟ 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> نعم اخي الكريم هو مؤشر رائع لكن بحاجة الى بعض التحسينات على كل الاحوال يبدو ان اخونا ابها صاحب المؤشر والوحيد القادر على تطويره قد طال غيابه اسال الله ان يكون المانع خيرا.  اقتراح : اخي الكريم ما رأيك في ان نطور العمل على هذا المؤشر وكل منا يعرض مفاهيمه حول المؤشر وكيف يكتشف الفرص.  انا حقيقتا حققت ارباح جيدة على هذا المؤشر والطريقة التي اعمل بها على فيم الساعة حيث اشتري عند اشارة الشراء شرط ان يكون السعر قريب من القاع حتى لا اضطر الى وضع ستوب بعيد.

 اخى محمد اتمنى ان نطور العمل على هذا المؤشر بمساعدة اخونا ABHAFXS وان نحاول وضع الفرص معا ودراستها حتى يتحقق الهدف ونتعلم  ونربح جميعا بارك الله فيك.

----------


## محمد دحروج

> شكراً على التوضيح
> يعني افهم من كلامك فقط الخط الابيض الذي يتحرك؟ بس احياناً خط الهاي او اللو يتحرك
> , اذا اعتبر المؤشر الهاي او اللو من يوم سابق فلا مشكلة فلن يتحرك
> اما وقت يرسم اللو على اساس اسعار اليوم نفسه فسوف ترى انه يتحرك مع تسجيل سعر جديد منخفض
> فبالتالي لن تستطيع ان تعكس الصفقة و تعود و تشتري من ذلك الخط اذ ربما ينزل اكثر
> اما الاخ ابها فهو بعد مرور الوقت يعرض الشارت و بالتالي فسوف تكون متأكد انه كان بالامكان اغلاق البيع على هذا السعر و عكسه للشراء و بالتالي تحقيق مثلاً 100 نقطة نزول و 100 صعود كما هو يضعها على الشارت   
> مشكور على التوضيح 
> و برايك افضل طريقة لاستعماله هو الشراء اذا كان قريب من اللو السابق و العكس صحيح للبيع؟ 
> و سؤال ما هو الخط الابيض و الاحمر
> ...

 اخي الكريم بالنسبة للهاي واللو كنت نبهت الاستاذ ابها انه يتحرك مع السعر ووعد بحل هذه المشكلة  انا حليتها حيث اني اقوم برسم خط على الهاي واللو وبالتالي استطيع ان ارى اي اختراق له . الخط الابيض والاحمر انا لا اعيرهما اي اهتمام لانهما فقط يدلان على اتجاه زوج العملة وهذا يمكنك ان تقرأه على  الزاوية العليا للشارت من ناحية اليسار . اما التارغت فهذه يرسمها مؤشر الفايبو وهنا اريد ان اشير عليك ان تنتبه للفايبو وخاصة 0.618   كما اهتم بخطوط البايفت حيث انها تشكل نقاط دعم ومقاومة معقولة . اما فيما يختص بتحديد الهدف فهذه مشكلة حقيقية بحاجة لنقاش لكن الى ان نجد لها حل فلا تدخل بأهداف كبيرة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> شكراً على التوضيح
> يعني افهم من كلامك فقط الخط الابيض الذي يتحرك؟ بس احياناً خط الهاي او اللو يتحرك
> , اذا اعتبر المؤشر الهاي او اللو من يوم سابق فلا مشكلة فلن يتحرك
> اما وقت يرسم اللو على اساس اسعار اليوم نفسه فسوف ترى انه يتحرك مع تسجيل سعر جديد منخفض
> فبالتالي لن تستطيع ان تعكس الصفقة و تعود و تشتري من ذلك الخط اذ ربما ينزل اكثر
> اما الاخ ابها فهو بعد مرور الوقت يعرض الشارت و بالتالي فسوف تكون متأكد انه كان بالامكان اغلاق البيع على هذا السعر و عكسه للشراء و بالتالي تحقيق مثلاً 100 نقطة نزول و 100 صعود كما هو يضعها على الشارت   
> مشكور على التوضيح 
> و برايك افضل طريقة لاستعماله هو الشراء اذا كان قريب من اللو السابق و العكس صحيح للبيع؟ 
> و سؤال ما هو الخط الابيض و الاحمر
> ...

 مفهومى البسيط عن الخط الابيض هو تحديد الاتجاه Buy or Sell ولكن لا اعلم ما فائدة المستوى الموجود به هذا الخط ربما يعتبر الهدف الاول للعملية والهدف الثانى هو Target Top  or  Target Bottom وبالنسبة للخط الاحمر هو مستوى الدخول بالعملية   Entery Level  كما أوضح أخونا ABHAFXS    

> خط ENTRY LEVEL كل ماكان قريب من الهاى بيع ولا تخاف   خط ENTRY LEVEL كل ما كان قريب من الو اشترى ولا تخاف

----------


## ABHAFXS

اسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير   واسف على التاخير او عدم الرد   الان طريقتنا تتمحور حول نقطتين هامة وهما   فيبو 0.618 وهذة منطقة هاى يومى ومن هنا محاولة البيع ولو تم اختراقها فلن   يتعدى 50-40 نقطة...........  فيبو 0.382 وهذة منطقة لو يومى ومن هنا محاولة الشراء ولو تم كسرها فلن  يتعدى 50-40 نقطة .........  اخوتى ملاحظة هامة للجميع   دئما ركز عملك مع هذة الاستراتجية من الساعة العاشرة مساء الى الساعة 12 مساء بتوقيت  مكة لماذا خلال هاتين الساعتان العملة سوف تعمل هاى او لو جديد ومن هنا يتم الدخول للتجربة  انظر الشارت واستخدم المؤشر الجديد

----------


## ABHAFXS

تابع eurjpy

----------


## VIP2FM

يا هلا وغلا باستاذي الفاضل اولا مبروك على التوقيع الجديد  :18:  ثانيا مبروك على المؤشر الجديد يا دكتور  يبدو لي الفريم المعتمد فريم الساعة  صح ولا انا غلطان  بارك الله في علمك وكل ما تملك :Hands:  اسال الله العلي القدير ان لا يرد لك دعوة   :Hands:  ويعطيك كل ما تتمنا  :Hands:   واحلى وردة لحبيبنا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ABHAFXS

تابع gbpaud

----------


## ABHAFXS

> يا هلا وغلا باستاذي الفاضل  اولا مبروك على التوقيع الجديد  ثانيا مبروك على المؤشر الجديد يا دكتور  يبدو لي الفريم المعتمد فريم الساعة  صح ولا انا غلطان  بارك الله في علمك وكل ما تملك اسال الله العلي القدير ان لا يرد لك دعوة  ويعطيك كل ما تتمنا    واحلى وردة لحبيبنا

 اهلين اخى الفاضل 
شوف يااخى مهما غيرت فى الفريم فخط البيع ثابت ومؤشر abhafx stars revers كذلك
ثابت خلال ليوم فلو استخدمت شارت الساعة هو نفس شارت الاربع ساعات نفس المعطيات
اهم شى التمرس على العمل خلال اليوم وبالتوفيق

----------


## VIP2FM

ممكن ترفق لنا التمبلت الجديد   :015:  :015:

----------


## ABHAFXS

> ممكن ترفق لنا التمبلت الجديد

 مؤشر وليس تمبلت  
المؤشر الجديد فى المشاركة 218 واضف الية ABHAFX STARS 2008 المؤشر الرئيسى

----------


## VIP2FM

اوكي حبيبي ما جاء منك قصور لكن انا لاحظت الدايركشن عندي يا داون يا اب بينما في الصورة عندك طالع سل او باي (بيع وشراء )  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اوكي حبيبي ما جاء منك قصور  لكن انا لاحظت الدايركشن عندي يا داون يا اب بينما في الصورة عندك طالع سل او باي (بيع وشراء )

 انت ركز على المؤشر الثانى وخط الاحمر وترك اى شى ثانى  
كل ماكان الخط الاحمر قريب من النقط العلوية بيع والعكس

----------


## ABHAFXS

تابع EURUSD

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> انت ركز على المؤشر الثانى وخط الاحمر وترك اى شى ثانى  
> كل ماكان الخط الاحمر قريب من النقط العلوية بيع والعكس

 وبالنسبة للهدف هل سيكون النقط السفلية فى حالة البيع والعكس أم Target Down أم ماذا اخى ABHAFXS  ؟

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

اخى الكريم ABHAFXS   هل ترى USDCHF Buy E.L.    1.0273 T.P.    1.0336 فرصة مناسبة ؟ برجاء التصحيح لى

----------


## SHEKOO_999

أخي أبها ممكن رابط البرنامج اللي تشتغل عليه لأن أنا عندي برنامج al tread4 لكن للأسف القالب اشتغل والمؤشرات لم تعمل لأنها بصيغة ex4 . لك كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> أخي أبها ممكن رابط البرنامج اللي تشتغل عليه لأن أنا عندي برنامج al tread4 لكن للأسف القالب اشتغل والمؤشرات لم تعمل لأنها بصيغة ex4 . لك كل التحية والتقدير

    http://www.altrade.co.uk

----------


## SHEKOO_999

ألف مليون شكر لك ياغاااااااااااااالي

----------


## SHEKOO_999

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم أنا عندي نفس البرنامج ولكن للأسف يعمل التمبلت ولكن المؤشر أدرجته مع المؤشرات ولكن لم يعمل أرجو منك أن توضح المجلد الصحيح لإدراج المؤشرات فيه

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> السلام عليكم أخي الكريم أنا عندي نفس البرنامج ولكن للأسف يعمل التمبلت ولكن _المؤشر_ أدرجته مع المؤشرات ولكن لم يعمل أرجو منك أن توضح المجلد الصحيح لإدراج المؤشرات فيه

   Templates Folder:
"C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates\"  Indicators Folder:
"C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators\"

----------


## امجد ناصر

> السلام عليكم أخي الكريم أنا عندي نفس البرنامج ولكن للأسف يعمل التمبلت ولكن المؤشر أدرجته مع المؤشرات ولكن لم يعمل أرجو منك أن توضح المجلد الصحيح لإدراج المؤشرات فيه

  
اخي الكريم
افتح فولدر الميتاتريدر ثم اختر expert ثم اختر indicator  وضع المؤشر فيه قم باغلاق الميتاتريدر واعد تشغيله مره اخرى وسوف يظهر المؤشر

----------


## alysharf

اخى البرنامج بيهنج عندما اضع المؤشر هل فية حل لذلك؟ 
مع الشكر.

----------


## ابوعادل

> اخى البرنامج بيهنج عندما اضع المؤشر هل فية حل لذلك؟ 
> مع الشكر.

  
لأنه يحمل البيانات انتظر عليه شوي ويضبط معاك  
ولك تحياتي  
أخوك ابو عادل ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

[/IMG] 
هل هذي فرصه على الكندي دولار ...........

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> هل هذي فرصه على الكندي دولار ...........

 لا نستطيع رؤئة الـ chart  رجاء تحميله مره أخرى as attachement

----------


## ابوعادل

> لا نستطيع رؤئة الـ chart رجاء تحميله مره أخرى as attachement

  
هلا اخوي والله عجزت .. كيف اسويها موراضيه تطلع ؟؟؟ :016:

----------


## ابوعادل

------4.GIF مركز تحميل طق طق

----------


## ali55

اخي ابها هل الشارت المرفق صحيح فهو ماظهر عندي عند تحميل المؤشرين الاخيرين التي طلبت تحميلها والعمل بها؟ ملاحظة هامة : وانا اراقب الشارت وجدت ان موقع الخطين الاحمر والابيض يتغيران بالنسبة لبعضهما مع تحرك السعر فكيف استطيع احدد نوع العملية فقد تكون شراء وفجأة تصبح بيع وشكرا لك

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> هلا اخوي والله عجزت .. كيف اسويها موراضيه تطلع ؟؟؟

 بعد كتابة الرسالة اختر الـ  icon الموجودة باعلى الخاصة بارفاق الملفات وهى على شكل مشبك 
ثم اختيار الـملف المطلوب ارفاقه
حاول مرة أخرى الان .. وفقك الله

----------


## ابوعادل

شكرآ لك اخوي على التوضيح ... وهل هذي فرصه أم لا ؟؟؟  
اخوكم ابوعادل ...............

----------


## جولاي

ابو عاادل  
اتبع هذه الخطوات لانزال صورة في المنتدى انا قبلك ماكنت اعرف بس تعلمت والحين ابي اعلمك  :Regular Smile:   
اولا : احفظ الشارت اللي تريد ادراجه للمنتدى على سطح المكتب وحط له اسم بالانجليزي مثلا  zzz  او kkk 
او اي اسم ثاني تريده  
ثانياا : في نفس هذه الصفحة اللي حنا فيهاا انظر فوق راح تلاقي شي اسمه مركز تحميل الملفاات اضغط عليه 
ثالثاا : راح تفتح معك صفحة ثانية فيها مستطيل طويل وفيها كلمة استعراض اضغط على استعراض  
رابعاا : بعد ما تضغط على استعراض راح يفتح معك مربع فيه بعض الملفاات في جهازك   
اذا ما كاان اللي طالع فوق سطح المكتب اضغط على السهم اللي فوق راح تطلع لك خيارات كثيرة اختار  
منها سطح المكتب .  
خامسااا: بعد ما تختار سطح المكتب راح يطلع عندك كل شي موجود على سطح المكتب وراح يطلع معك اسم 
الصورة اللي انت حفظتها فقط اضغط عليها مرتين وراح يختفي المربع عندك وترجع الى صفحة المنتدى 
تلاقي عنوان صار داخل المستطيل .  
سادساا : في تحت المستطيل اللي صار فيها العنوان كلمة تحميل اضغط عليهااا   
سابعاا : بعد ما تضغط على تحميل انتظر ثواني راح يطلع لك راابط وتحته الصورة اللي انت اخترتهاا  
ثامناا : ظلل الراابط  وكلك يمين وسوي له نسخ   
تاسعاا : بعد ما تسوي نسخ ارجع لصفحة الموضوع اللي تبي تحط فيهاا الشارت وفي نفس المربع اللي تكتب  
فيه ردك انظر فوق المربع بالضبط راح تجد ايقوناات اللي هي نوع الحط ولونه وحجمه وشكله  
وهنااك ايضا صورة كأنها صورة ورقة مثنية من زاويتهاا اللي تحت لونها اصفر لو تحط عليها المؤشر يطلع 
لك اشاارة عليهاا مكتوب ادراج صورة فقط اضغط على هذه الورقة وراح يفتح لك مربع جديد 
امسح اللي  داخل المربع وضع المؤشر داخل المربع واضغط كلك يمين والصق الرابط اللي نسخته من شوي  
وبعدين اضغط موافق .  
راح تجد ان الصورة صارت داخل مربع الرد وبعدهاا اضغط اضف الرد السريع وراح تلاقي الشاارت  
صار في نفس صفحة المنتدى .  
__________________________________  
اذا كنت محمل الصورة من موقع طق طق  
في نفس مربع الردود اضغط على شكل الورقة المثنية اللي لونها اصفر راح يفتح لك مربع جديد امسح  
اللي فيه والصق الرابط داخل المربع وبعدين موافق وبعدين اضف الرد السريع وراح تلاقي الصورة  
صارت داخل صفحة المنتدى .   
لا تقولي ما عرفت تسويها بعد هذا الشرح  والا بعصب عليك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## speical

اخوي ابها  
الله يعطيك العافية 
عندي مشكله في المؤشرات 
وهي ان خط الهاي واللو ما يظهر عندي  :Big Grin:  
اتمنى المساعده 
لأن المؤشر جدا مميز وفعال 
وهذا شارت 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الحقيقة اتسال لماذا موضوع كهذا الموضوع الرائع يترك هكذا مع انه يحتاج لبعض التعديلات البسيطة ثم يصبح من افضل ما يكون تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## مصطفى فارس

> اخوي ابها  
> الله يعطيك العافية 
> عندي مشكله في المؤشرات 
> وهي ان خط الهاي واللو ما يظهر عندي  
> اتمنى المساعده 
> لأن المؤشر جدا مميز وفعال 
> وهذا شارت 
> تقبل تحياتي

  مؤشر    FIBO_S      show high low      True   تحياتى

----------


## امجد ناصر

نجاح هذا المؤشر يعتمد على السوق المتذبذب فقط

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> شكرآ لك اخوي على التوضيح ... وهل هذي فرصه أم لا ؟؟؟  
> اخوكم ابوعادل ...............

 على حد علمى نعم  فرصة شراء ويفضل أن يؤكدها لنا أخونا  ABHAFXS

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

فرصة شراء على GBPCHF E.L 2.0178 T.P 2.0362

----------


## ابوعادل

> ابو عاادل  
> اتبع هذه الخطوات لانزال صورة في المنتدى انا قبلك ماكنت اعرف بس تعلمت والحين ابي اعلمك   
> اولا : احفظ الشارت اللي تريد ادراجه للمنتدى على سطح المكتب وحط له اسم بالانجليزي مثلا zzz او kkk 
> او اي اسم ثاني تريده  
> ثانياا : في نفس هذه الصفحة اللي حنا فيهاا انظر فوق راح تلاقي شي اسمه مركز تحميل الملفاات اضغط عليه 
> ثالثاا : راح تفتح معك صفحة ثانية فيها مستطيل طويل وفيها كلمة استعراض اضغط على استعراض  
> رابعاا : بعد ما تضغط على استعراض راح يفتح معك مربع فيه بعض الملفاات في جهازك  
> اذا ما كاان اللي طالع فوق سطح المكتب اضغط على السهم اللي فوق راح تطلع لك خيارات كثيرة اختار  
> منها سطح المكتب .  
> ...

  
يعطيك العافيه ........

----------


## ابوعادل

هل هذي فرصه بيع ........

----------


## ابوعادل

هل هذي فرصه شراء .........

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> هل هذي فرصه شراء .........

 نعم اعتقد ان الشرط تحقق للشراء والهدف   1.0200

----------


## ابوعادل

> نعم اعتقد ان الشرط تحقق للشراء والهدف 1.0200

  
ماشاء الله الحين السعر ماشي معنا اللهم لك الحمد  
الله يوفقك يا ابها والله يسعدك بالدنيا والآخره ....

----------


## ابو جحلان

اين اضع الاسنوب والهدف في الامثله السابقه

----------


## ابوعادل

الكندي فرصه شراء والله اعلم ........

----------


## ابو جحلان

اين اضع الاسنوب والهدف في الامثله السابقه

----------


## ابوعادل

> اين اضع الاسنوب والهدف في الامثله السابقه

  
انا عن نفسي احط 50 نقطه اما الباوند ين 100 نقطه .......

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> ماشاء الله الحين السعر ماشي معنا اللهم لك الحمد  
> الله يوفقك يا ابها والله يسعدك بالدنيا والآخره ....

 آميـــن

----------


## ابوعادل

ماشاء الله جاب الهدف 51 نقطه مبرووووووووووووك .........

----------


## ابو جحلان

هل ظهرت فرصه على المجنون

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> الكندي فرصه شراء والله اعلم ........

 الصورة غير كاملة يا أبو عادل .. رجاء سحبها كاملة حتى نستطيع رؤية الـ Entery Level

----------


## ابو جحلان

وممكن الشارت اذا ظهرت

----------


## ابو جحلان

ملاحظه في شارت الباوند دولار على الساعه تظهر داون  
اما على شارت ال4 ساعات يظهر اب بير  
هل يدل على شيى

----------


## ابوعادل

> هل ظهرت فرصه على المجنون

  
ياعزيزي المجنون الآن ما آرى فيه فرصه والله اعلم ........... 
وافضل الفرص اللي إذا شفت الخط الأحمر عند اللو شراء 
وإذا شفت الخط الأحمر عند الهاي بيع وإن شاء الله راح تستفيد   
وفالك المليون ..............

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> هل ظهرت فرصه على المجنون

 بالنسبة للمجنون GBPJPY  يفضل الانتظار حيث ان الـ Entery Level واقع الآن فى منتصف المسافة بين الـ High & Low مع ملاحطة الخط الابيض فوق الـ  Entery Level  اى اتجاهه صاعد الآن واعتقد عند الوصول الى الـ  High  مستوى 213.0  ستكون فرصة بيع ان شاء الله ولكن الافضل الانتظار حتى يعطينا المؤشر اشارة البيع من هناك عندما يكون الـ  Entery Level  بالقرب من الـ High  وان يكون الخط الابيض مستوى  Entery Level

----------


## ابوعادل

> الصورة غير كاملة يا أبو عادل .. رجاء سحبها كاملة حتى نستطيع رؤية الـ Entery Level

  
أبشر ..........

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> هل هذي فرصه بيع ........

 الله ينور عليك يا أبو عادل  AUDUSD  حقق حتى الآن  40 pip ويبدو ان الهدف 0.9595  والله أعلم

----------


## ابوعادل

:015:  

> بالنسبة للمجنون GBPJPY يفضل الانتظار حيث ان الـ Entery Level واقع الآن فى منتصف المسافة بين الـ High & Low مع ملاحطة الخط الابيض فوق الـ Entery Level اى اتجاهه صاعد الآن واعتقد عند الوصول الى الـ High مستوى 213.0 ستكون فرصة بيع ان شاء الله ولكن الافضل الانتظار حتى يعطينا المؤشر اشارة البيع من هناك عندما يكون الـ Entery Level بالقرب من الـ High وان يكون الخط الابيض مستوى Entery Level

----------


## ابوعادل

> الله ينور عليك يا أبو عادل AUDUSD حقق حتى الآن  40 pip ويبدو ان الهدف 0.9595 والله أعلم

  
أتوقع انه هدف ثاني 0.9595  والله اعلم .......

----------


## ابوعادل

ماشاء الله لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله الدولار حقق الهدف 51 pip  
والأسترالي 40 pip باقي الكندي إن شاء الله للهدف يعني حتى الآن 91 pip  .............

----------


## ابوعادل

> فرصة شراء على GBPCHF E.L 2.0178 T.P 2.0362

  
مبروووووووووووك عليك حقق 88 pip  اللهم لك الحمد والشكر ....... :AA:

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> ملاحظه في شارت الباوند دولار على الساعه تظهر داون  
> اما على شارت ال4 ساعات يظهر اب بير  
> هل يدل على شيى

 وارد أن يكون الاتجاه على الـ 4 ساعات ما زال UP وان يكون الاتجاه على الـساعة بدأ الهبوط

----------


## ابوعادل

نستأذنكم وتصبحون على خير  
نراكم غدآ إن شاء الله ..........

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> مبروووووووووووك عليك حقق 88 pip اللهم لك الحمد والشكر .......

 الله يبارك فيك ياأبو عادل .. وربنا يرزق الجميع

----------


## ابو جحلان

طيب الدخول يكون من فبيم الساعه او اربع ساعات

----------


## ABHAFXS

LONG GBPAUD 2.0497 TP 2.0608

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> طيب الدخول يكون من فبيم الساعه او اربع ساعات

 فريم الساعة للاهداف السريعة وفريم الاربع ساعات للاهداف الابعد

----------


## ابوعادل

مبروووووووووووووك جاب الهدف بالملي اللهم لك الحمد 59 pip .........

----------


## ابوعادل

كمااااااااااان الأسترالي جاب الهدف بالملي 58 pip  .............

----------


## ابوعادل

يعني حتى الآن 208 pip  من افتتاح السوق اللهم لك الحمد   
الله يوفقك يارب يا " أبهااااااااااااا " ويسعدك بالدنيا والآخره ...........

----------


## ابوعادل

> LONG GBPAUD 2.0497 TP 2.0608

  
يعطيك العافيه والله يوفقك بالدنيا والآخره ووالديك وجميع المسلمين ............

----------


## ABHAFXS

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة   مبروك للمشاركين هذا التقدم ومزيدا من الارباح ان شاء الله  الطريقة   مؤشر ABHAFXS STARS الرئيسى نعتبره بحدد مناطق البيع والشراء   وسوف اضيف لة مؤشر اخر يحدد القمة العلوية والقمة السفلية وهو كذلك يحدد  نقاط البيع والشراء وهى مناطق تعزيز للبيع والشراء  وكذلك مؤشر الهاى والو الخاص فينى   نضعها الان للتجربة وهى  مؤشر ABHAFXS STARS الرئيسى  مؤشر ABHAFXS STARS 02 وهو يحدد المناطق العلوية والسفلية لتعزيز  مؤشر ABHA HI-LO  والمؤشرات هذة هامة تضع مع بعض على الشارت   وبالتوفيق ولا تنسونا من الدعوات الحلوة الله يجزاكم كل خير   قابل لتحديث

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 32   Buy GBPCHF E.L 2.0217 T.P 2.0280

 الحمد لله 
اغلاق صفقة قديمة عند 2.0213 -4 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> * * *  نظرا لان الصفقات التى ندخل بها كثيرة على سبيل المثال Trade 32 ما زالت مفتوحة  . . . رجاء لمن يدخل بحسابه الحقيقى ان يتحمل حسابه ذلك والا يكتفى بتنفيذ العمليات التى لاتتعدى نسبة 10% من راس المال وفقنى الله واياكم الى ما فيه الخير * * *Trade 33  Buy GBPCHF E.L 2.0072 T.P 2.0190

 الحمد لله 
تحقق الهدف الاول والثانى  +118 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 45   Sell USDCAD E.L 1.0757 T.P1 1.0694 T.P2 1.0631  S.L 1.0819

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول والثانى  +126 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

* * * اهداء خاص الى اخونا الحبيب ابو تركى بارك الله له  على مجهوداته الكبيرة لنا  وجعلها فى ميزان حسناته  واهداء عام للاخوة المشاركين معنا  * * * تم بحمد الله اغلاق 50 صفقة  باجمالى ربح  +2539 نقطة  سنعرض ملخص الصفقات قبل افتتاح الاسبوع القادم  ان شاء الله  بارك الله لكم جميعا

----------


## نديم الذكريات

تم بحمد الله اغلاق 50 صفقة 
باجمالى ربح +2539 نقطة   ما شاء الله تبارك الله اللهم زد وبارك يا رب العالمين   سنعرض ملخص الصفقات قبل افتتاح الاسبوع القادم  ان شاء الله  بارك الله لكم جميعا  ==================================  والف الف الف مليووووووون مبرووووك تحقق أهدافكم   وجعلها الله أرباح خير وبركه على الجميع

----------


## مصطفى فارس

> هذا مؤشر اخونا ابو تركى بارك الله له  وبه الخلاصة

 انا واخد بالى ياغالى ,, بس انا ااقصد ممكن رابط واحد للمؤشرات والتمبلت ,, او المؤشرات بس ,,  ولا المؤشرات غير متاحه ,,   تحياتى

----------


## ابوعادل

> * * *  اهداء خاص الى اخونا الحبيب ابو تركى بارك الله له  على مجهوداته الكبيرة لنا  وجعلها فى ميزان حسناته  واهداء عام للاخوة المشاركين معنا  * * * تم بحمد الله اغلاق 50 صفقة  باجمالى ربح +2539 نقطة  سنعرض ملخص الصفقات قبل افتتاح الاسبوع القادم  ان شاء الله   بارك الله لكم جميعا

   اللهم لك الحمد والشكر  ذلك بفضل الله ثم ابو تركي

----------


## عمران حسن

> * * *  اهداء خاص الى اخونا الحبيب ابو تركى بارك الله له  على مجهوداته الكبيرة لنا  وجعلها فى ميزان حسناته  واهداء عام للاخوة المشاركين معنا  * * * تم بحمد الله اغلاق 50 صفقة  باجمالى ربح +2539 نقطة  سنعرض ملخص الصفقات قبل افتتاح الاسبوع القادم  ان شاء الله   بارك الله لكم جميعا

  وبارك الله فيك و في ابو تركي و ابو عادل 
 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## at the best

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
ابو عادل او ابو تركي او طارق عندي استفسار وهو بعض الصفقات يطون فيها خط الدخول اعلى من خط البيفوت اذا حسب ما فهمته ان الدخول يكون هنا شراء وللاهداف الموضوعه ولكن اجد نفس الشارت بالمنتدى من قبلكم ولكن ليس شراء بل بيع؟؟ طبعا والعكس صحيح ( طبعا ليس كل الفرص ولكن قليل منها بس محير !! ) 
اتمنى ان اجد شرحا وافيا لهذه النقطه اكثر من مجرد ظهور اشارة شراء من اليسار 
ولكم جل احترامي وتقديري

----------


## محمد ياسين

> * * *  اهداء خاص الى اخونا الحبيب ابو تركى بارك الله له  على مجهوداته الكبيرة لنا  وجعلها فى ميزان حسناته  واهداء عام للاخوة المشاركين معنا  * * * تم بحمد الله اغلاق 50 صفقة  باجمالى ربح +2539 نقطة  سنعرض ملخص الصفقات قبل افتتاح الاسبوع القادم  ان شاء الله   بارك الله لكم جميعا

 مبروك يا طارق وعقبال المليون   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## at the best

> بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
> ابو عادل او ابو تركي او طارق عندي استفسار وهو بعض الصفقات يطون فيها خط الدخول اعلى من خط البيفوت اذا حسب ما فهمته ان الدخول يكون هنا شراء وللاهداف الموضوعه ولكن اجد نفس الشارت بالمنتدى من قبلكم ولكن ليس شراء بل بيع؟؟ طبعا والعكس صحيح ( طبعا ليس كل الفرص ولكن قليل منها بس محير !! ) 
> اتمنى ان اجد شرحا وافيا لهذه النقطه اكثر من مجرد ظهور اشارة شراء من اليسار 
> ولكم جل احترامي وتقديري

 الرجاء التفضل بالرد على استفساري متى ما سنحت لكم الفرصه 
ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## @ابو عصام@

> انا واخد بالى ياغالى ,, بس انا ااقصد ممكن رابط واحد للمؤشرات والتمبلت ,, او المؤشرات بس ,,  ولا المؤشرات غير متاحه ,,    تحياتى

 كل عام وانتم بخير 
ارجو الرد

----------


## عمران حسن

> بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
> ابو عادل او ابو تركي او طارق عندي استفسار وهو بعض الصفقات يطون فيها خط الدخول اعلى من خط البيفوت اذا حسب ما فهمته ان الدخول يكون هنا شراء وللاهداف الموضوعه ولكن اجد نفس الشارت بالمنتدى من قبلكم ولكن ليس شراء بل بيع؟؟ طبعا والعكس صحيح ( طبعا ليس كل الفرص ولكن قليل منها بس محير !! ) 
> اتمنى ان اجد شرحا وافيا لهذه النقطه اكثر من مجرد ظهور اشارة شراء من اليسار 
> ولكم جل احترامي وتقديري

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله    ارجو و ضع الشارت حتى اتمكن من مساعدتك كما ارجو مراجعة الرابط التالي بالنسبه للشروط لا بد ان تكتمل جميعها  ص 62   ص 70  ص 94   وفقك الله وسدد خطاك و اي خدمه حاضرين

----------


## عمران حسن

> كل عام وانتم بخير 
> ارجو الرد

 انت تامر و نحن نجيب   ارجو مراجعة ص 94 اخر الموشرات و التمبلت  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 52 Buy AUDUSD E.L 0.8162 T.P 0.8347 S.L 0.7992

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 53 Sell USDCAD E.L 1.0684 T.P 1.0486 S.L 1.0784

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 54 Buy GBPUSD E.L 1.7737 T.P 1.8178 S.L 1.7513

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 55 Buy GBPCHF E.L 2.0127 T.P 2.0289 S.L 1.9936

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 56 Sell AUDNZD E.L 1.2283 T.P 1.2201 S.L 1.2347

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 57 Buy EURAUD E.L 1.7408 T.P 1.7579 S.L 1.7266

----------


## AlShamali

يعطيك العافية

----------


## moxa

> Trade 55  Buy GBPCHF E.L 2.0127 T.P 2.0289  S.L 1.9936

 مشكور يا باشا وننتظر وصوله الى 2.0127  حتى نفتح الصفقة
مع العلم انه الان 2.0158

----------


## احمد شبانة

مشكور يا طارق  
ننتظر وصول الاهداف ولا ندخل ماركت

----------


## AlShamali

اخ طارق ابي رايك في هالعملية سليمة ؟؟؟؟ بشوف نفسي استوعبت السالفة ولا بعدي  :Regular Smile:   
BUY NZD/USD
E.L 0.6587
T.P 0.6777
S.L 0.6492

----------


## moxa

> Trade 55  Buy GBPCHF E.L 2.0127 T.P 2.0289  S.L 1.9936

 شو رأيك اخي طارق....
ندخل عالسعر 2.0127 
ارج الجابة حتى لا تضيع الصفقة لانه اصبح السعر الان قريب جدا

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 51  Buy USDJPY E.L 107.06 T.P 107.86  S.L 105.96

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف فى Sep.12 21:15 +80 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 55   Buy GBPCHF E.L 2.0127 T.P 2.0289  S.L 1.9936

 تفعلت الصفقة Buy Entry Limit الان  وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> شو رأيك اخي طارق....
> ندخل عالسعر 2.0127 
> ارج الجابة حتى لا تضيع الصفقة لانه اصبح السعر الان قريب جدا

 اخى الكريم  مثل هذه الصفقة نفتح شراء معلق على السعر المطلوب  Buy Entry Limit  لانه كما ترى تفعلت الصفقة من 10 دقائق وبعدها ارتد لاعلى سريعا  وبالتالى لو لم تضع امر معلق لا تستطيع اللحاق به للدخول على هذا السعر

----------


## احمد شبانة

> اخى الكريم  مثل هذه الصفقة نفتح شراء معلق على السعر المطلوب Buy Entry Limit  لانه كما ترى تفعلت الصفقة من 10 دقائق وبعدها ارتد لاعلى سريعا  وبالتالى لو لم تضع امر معلق لا تستطيع اللحاق به للدخول على هذا السعر

  
انا حاطط امر معلق ولم تفعل عندى اخى طارق ادخل ماركت

----------


## moxa

> اخى الكريم  مثل هذه الصفقة نفتح شراء معلق على السعر المطلوب Buy Entry Limit  لانه كما ترى تفعلت الصفقة من 10 دقائق وبعدها ارتد لاعلى سريعا  وبالتالى لو لم تضع امر معلق لا تستطيع اللحاق به للدخول على هذا السعر

 معاك حق مئة بالمئة
مرة ثانية بعمل order بعمل بالسعر المطلوب
وشكرا جزيلا والله يوفقك اخي طارق

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> اخ طارق ابي رايك في هالعملية سليمة ؟؟؟؟ بشوف نفسي استوعبت السالفة ولا بعدي   
> BUY NZD/USD
> E.L 0.6587
> T.P 0.6777
> S.L 0.6492

 EXCELLENT مضبوط جدا  بالتوفيق اخى الكريم

----------


## AlShamali

> EXCELLENT مضبوط جدا  بالتوفيق اخى الكريم

  البركه فيكم .. 
تعلمنا منكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## احمد شبانة

> Trade 55  Buy GBPCHF E.L 2.0127 T.P 2.0289  S.L 1.9936

  
اتفعلت الصفقه والى الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## @ابو عصام@

> انت تامر و نحن نجيب   ارجو مراجعة ص 94 اخر الموشرات و التمبلت  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 اشكركم وبارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## شمعةليموزين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوي Tarek Ahmad Ali ارجو وضع السيرفر المستخدم لك وذلك لكي يتوحد العمل ولك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## بو عبدالمحسن

Buy GBPCHF E.L 2.0127 T.P 2.0289  S.L 1.9936
بالنسبه حق هذي الصفقه انا عندي الجارت سل مو باي ارجو التوضيح

----------


## الخالدي-13

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوي Tarek Ahmad Ali ارجو وضع السيرفر المستخدم لك وذلك لكي يتوحد العمل ولك مني جزيل الشكر

 بلاضافة للسيرفر  نوع المؤشر المستخدم لانه يوجد اكثر من مؤشر تحياتي لك  :015:  :015:

----------


## شمعةليموزين

> بلاضافة للسيرفر نوع المؤشر المستخدم لانه يوجد اكثر من مؤشر  تحياتي لك

 ممكن توضيح أكثر ولك تحياتي :016:  :016:

----------


## الخالدي-13

> ممكن توضيح أكثر ولك تحياتي

 كلامي كان موجه للاخ العزيز طارق وهو ان توصياته يأخذها من المؤشر ابها الاخير ام من مؤشر الموجات ؟؟

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الباوند أسترالي 2.1850  الهدف 2.2096  والله كريم .........

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الباوند أسترالي 2.1850  الهدف 2.2096   والله كريم .........

   مو شرط يكون من نفس السعر ندخل لو كنا قريبين منه والله كريم .....

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الباوند أسترالي 2.1850  الهدف 2.2096   والله كريم .........

   تم الدخول من 2.1900   والله كريم ......

----------


## scorpion

أخواني على اي اساس نحدد نقطة الدخول؟
عندي اقتراح..يعني المؤشر ما شاء الله يحقق نتائج ممتازة و الاخوان متابعين في الموضوع
ليش ما تلخصوا طريقة عمل المؤشر بالتفصيل في ملف وورد عشان اللي يجي يكون سهل عليه

----------


## AlShamali

> Trade 52  Buy AUDUSD E.L 0.8162 T.P 0.8347  S.L 0.7992

  تفعلت الصفقة والى الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الباوند أسترالي 2.1850  الهدف 2.2096   والله كريم .........

   الحمد لله تحقق الهدف  + 256 نقطه .........

----------


## madridi

> Trade 57  Buy EURAUD E.L 1.7408 T.P 1.7579  S.L 1.7266

 تحقق الهدف ولله الحمد +87 :AA:

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوي Tarek Ahmad Ali ارجو وضع السيرفر المستخدم لك وذلك لكي يتوحد العمل ولك مني جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى الكريم  AL Trade http://www.altrade.co.uk

----------


## شمعةليموزين

مشكور اخوي

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> كلامي كان موجه للاخ العزيز طارق وهو ان توصياته يأخذها من المؤشر ابها الاخير ام من مؤشر الموجات ؟؟

 اطبق كلا منهما اخى الكريم

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 57  Buy EURAUD E.L 1.7408 T.P 1.7579  S.L 1.7266

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف  +171 نقطة

----------


## madridi

ما شاء الله ..والله اكبر  ربنا يزيد ويبارك..موفقيين ان شاء الله تحياتي اخي طارق وشكرا لك على المتابعة :Good:

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> ما شاء الله ..والله اكبر  ربنا يزيد ويبارك..موفقيين ان شاء الله تحياتي اخي طارق وشكرا لك على المتابعة

 بارك الله لك اخى الكريم  ووفقنا الله جميعا للخير

----------


## ابوعبدالملك

> Trade 52  Buy AUDUSD E.L 0.8162 T.P 0.8347  S.L 0.7992

 السلام عليكم هل لاتزال التوصيه قايمه والا نقلبها بيع حسب المؤشرات

----------


## moxa

> الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف  +171 نقطة

 بارك الله فيك والحمدلله ان الصفقة نجحت....مع العلم انا لم ادخل فيها
ولكن هذا يدل على نجاح قراراتك و الله يوفقك 
ما رأيك بالزوج GBPAUD
ماذا تتوقع؟

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 52  Buy AUDUSD E.L 0.8162 T.P 0.8347  S.L 0.7992

  

> السلام عليكم هل لاتزال التوصيه قايمه والا نقلبها بيع حسب المؤشرات

 الاتجاه الان بيع  ولكن ممكن الدخول من مكان افضل قريب من الـ  Entry Level  وعندها يمكن اغلاق صفقة الشراء المفتوحة على خسارة بسيطة والدخول بيع

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 58  Sell GBPJPY E.L 189.73 T.P1 187.27 T.P2 184.80 S.L 192.31 
ممكن الدخول بيع من السعر الحالى 188.50 
واذا كان الحساب يتحمل يمكن اضافة امر بيع معلق  Sell Entry Limit  عند  189.73

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> بارك الله فيك والحمدلله ان الصفقة نجحت....مع العلم انا لم ادخل فيها
> ولكن هذا يدل على نجاح قراراتك و الله يوفقك 
> ما رأيك بالزوج GBPAUD
> ماذا تتوقع؟

 هذا الزوج لا أعمل عليه  لان حسابى الحقيقى بشركة  FXSOL  وهذا الزوج غير متاح عندهم  فانصحك بالتداول على ازواج شائعة افضل

----------


## moxa

> هذا الزوج لا أعمل عليه  لان حسابى الحقيقى بشركة FXSOL وهذا الزوج غير متاح عندهم  فانصحك بالتداول على ازواج شائعة افضل

 مشكور وما قصرت
والخيرة فيما اختاره الله
وشكرا على جوابك اخي طارق

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 59  Sell USDJPY E.L 104.88 T.P 103.33 S.L 106.90

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 60 Sell EURJPY E.L 150.15 T.P1 148.55 T.P2 146.35 S.L 152.95

----------


## moxa

> Trade 60  Sell EURJPY E.L 150.15 T.P1 148.55 T.P2 146.35  S.L 152.95

 ما تعتقد انو الصفقة صعب ان نفتحها
لان السعر الان 149.00 
لو فبل ساعة كان ممكن فتحها

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> * * *  اهداء خاص الى اخونا الحبيب ابو تركى بارك الله له  على مجهوداته الكبيرة لنا  وجعلها فى ميزان حسناته  واهداء عام للاخوة المشاركين معنا  * * * تم بحمد الله اغلاق 50 صفقة  باجمالى ربح +2539 نقطة  سنعرض ملخص الصفقات قبل افتتاح الاسبوع القادم  ان شاء الله   بارك الله لكم جميعا

 مرفق ملخص الصفقات

----------


## محمد ياسين

الى الامام يا طارق ومزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## ابوجراح

موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## الملك كليب

صباح الخيرات والمسرات 
وين الشباب اليوم فيه صفقة متفعله الآن وإلا لسى ما تفعل شي ؟ 
أبوعادل &  طارق  وينكم  صحصحونا شوي عساكم دوووووووووم سالمين

----------


## الخالدي-13

_سؤالي للاخ طارق_ اليوم ولاول مرة مؤشر الموجات يغير اشاراته من شراء الى بيع كانت عندي العمليه شراء منذ الافتتاح وحتى الساعة الثالثة تقريبا بتوقيت مكة ثم عكست العمليه الى بيع بعد نزول الباوند ما يقارب المئة نقطة هل حدث هذا معك ام هذه المنطقة منطقة تحديث للمؤشر

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> _سؤالي للاخ طارق_   اليوم ولاول مرة مؤشر الموجات يغير اشاراته من شراء الى بيع كانت عندي العمليه شراء منذ الافتتاح وحتى الساعة الثالثة تقريبا بتوقيت مكة ثم عكست العمليه الى بيع بعد نزول الباوند ما يقارب المئة نقطة هل حدث هذا معك ام هذه المنطقة منطقة تحديث للمؤشر

 بالفعل عكس الاتجاه ولكن عاد مرة اخرى شراء كما كان الان  وفى غالب الاحيان يحدث هكذا لذلك لاتعكس الصفقة فى مثل هذه الظروف الا فى حالة كسر الـ  low   لاسفل مع تغيير اتجاه المؤشر الى بيع  ولذلك يجب ايضا استخدام المؤشرين معا مؤشرين ابو تركى الاصدار الاخير مع الموجات لاتخاذ قرارات افضل

----------


## تاكايا

> بالفعل عكس الاتجاه ولكن عاد مرة اخرى شراء كما كان الان  وفى غالب الاحيان يحدث هكذا لذلك لاتعكس الصفقة فى مثل هذه الظروف الا فى حالة كسر الـ low  لاسفل مع تغيير اتجاه المؤشر الى بيع  ولذلك يجب ايضا استخدام المؤشرين معا مؤشرين ابو تركى الاصدار الاخير مع الموجات لاتخاذ قرارات افضل

 بارك الله فيك اخي طارق وفي الاخ ابي تركي 
الموضوع طويل ماشاء الله 
اين يمكن ان نجد المؤشرين 
وايضا كيف نحدد وقف الخسارة؟ 
وجزيت خيرا

----------


## الملك كليب

> صباح الخيرات والمسرات 
> وين الشباب اليوم فيه صفقة متفعله الآن وإلا لسى ما تفعل شي ؟ 
> أبوعادل & طارق وينكم صحصحونا شوي عساكم دوووووووووم سالمين

 للرفع أخوي طارق  
هل الرؤية غامضة أم ماذا ؟؟

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> للرفع أخوي طارق  
> هل الرؤية غامضة أم ماذا ؟؟

 اليوم اضفقت ثلاث صفقات جديدة  Trade 58 to Trade 60 يمكن الدخول على السعر قريب من الـ  Entry Level ليس شرط الدخول عليه بالضبط

----------


## محمد ياسين

> اليوم اضفقت ثلاث صفقات جديدة Trade 58 to Trade 60 يمكن الدخول على السعر قريب من الـ Entry Level ليس شرط الدخول عليه بالضبط

    ممكن توضيح    :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 58    Sell GBPJPY E.L 189.73 T.P1 187.27 T.P2 184.80 S.L 192.31 
> ممكن الدخول بيع من السعر الحالى 188.50
> واذا كان الحساب يتحمل يمكن اضافة امر بيع معلق Sell Entry Limit عند 189.73

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول وجزء من الهدف الثانى واغلاق الصفقة على low اليوم عند 185.70  +280 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 55  Buy GBPCHF E.L 2.0127 T.P 2.0289  S.L 1.9936

 الحمد لله  اغلاق الصفقة  S.L -191 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 56  Sell AUDNZD E.L 1.2283 T.P 1.2201  S.L 1.2347

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف  +82 نقطة

----------


## الملك كليب

أولا : مبرووووووووووووك يا أخونا طارق تحقق الهدف وتستاهل أكثر  
ثانيا : اليوم لم يكن لنا حظ بالدخول في أي صفقة معكم قد يكون المجنون فقط الذي دخلتم معه 
       نتمنى تكون فيه توصيات أخرى وندخل معاكم بإذن الله 
وموفقين بإذن الله

----------


## madridi

مبروووك عليكم ..وان شاء الله من ابداع الى اخر

----------


## mostafa400

*أين نجد المؤشرين جزاكم الله خيراً*

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 61   Buy GBPJPY 188.11  (B.E.L (Buy Entry Limit E.L 189.11 T.P1 191.81 T.P2 193.72 S.L 184.38

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 62  Buy GBPCHF 1.9981 B.E.L E.L 2.0027 T.P1 2.0171 T.P2 2.0254 S.L 1.9871

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 63Sell AUDNZD E.L 1.2127 T.P 1.2023 S.L 1.2251

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 59  Sell USDJPY E.L 104.88 T.P 103.33  S.L 106.90

 الحمد لله  تحقق معظم الهدف عند 103.63 +125 نقطة

----------


## احمد شبانة

> Trade 62  Buy GBPCHF 1.9981 B.E.L E.L 2.0027 T.P1 2.0171 T.P2 2.0254  S.L 1.9871

  
اتفعلت الصفقه والى الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 60  Sell EURJPY B.E.L 150.15 E.L 149.79 T.P1 148.55 T.P2 146.35  S.L 152.95

 الحمد لله 
تحقق الهدف الاول +124 نقطة

----------


## احمد شبانة

> Trade 63 Sell AUDNZD E.L 1.2127 T.P 1.2023  S.L 1.2251

  
اتفعلت الصفقه والى الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## السديري

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا ارفاق الموشرات المهمة 
لاني ضايع بين الصفحاات 115  ولااعلم اي موشر الحقيقي وبانتظاركم .....

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> *أين نجد المؤشرين* *جزاكم الله خيراً*

 هذه المؤشرات اخى الكريم والى جميع الاخوة  يمكن تحميل المؤشرات بالمشاركتين  ثم عمل template واحد لهم  وفقكم الله الى الخير   

> هذة المؤشرات حسب طلبك والله كريم ( اخر التحديثات)

  

> وهذا مؤشر الموجات (تحت التجربة)   لا تنسونى من دعواتكم الله يجزاكم كل خير

----------


## السديري

وين ؟؟

----------


## السديري

> هذه المؤشرات اخى الكريم والى جميع الاخوة  يمكن تحميل المؤشرات بالمشاركتين  ثم عمل template واحد لهم  وفقكم الله الى الخير

   وين المؤشرين الله يسلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء اليورو ين 149.30  الهدف 152.00   والله كريم ........

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع اليورو دولار 1.4130  الهدف 1.3930   والله كريم .........

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الدولار فرنك 1.1231  الهدف 1.1376    والله كريم ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الكندي ين 98.80  الهدف 100.99   والله كريم .........

----------


## شمعةليموزين

> شراء الكندي ين 98.80  الهدف 100.99    والله كريم .........

  
اخوي عادل لماذا الاهداف مختلفة على ايلي  عندي الهدف الاول 100.04 الهدف الثاني هو 101.09 ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> وين المؤشرين الله يسلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اخى الكريم  بالضغط على الـ  button  المجاور لاسم صاحب المشاركة سيفتح لك المشاركة  التى بها المؤشرات ومن هناك تستطيع تحميلها  اذهب الى مشاركتى السابقة الان واضغط على الـ  button  بكلا المشاركتين التى بها المؤشر  وفقك الله

----------


## madridi

ممكن اخي طارق الدخول من النقطة  99.88   ام ان فيه خطورة يرتد السعر

----------


## الملك كليب

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا يا((( أبــا عــــادل ))) و أخي (((  طــــارق )))

----------


## ابوعادل

> اخوي عادل لماذا الاهداف مختلفة على ايلي عندي الهدف الاول 100.04 الهدف الثاني هو 101.09 ولك جزيل الشكر

  
والله غريبه لاكن هذا الشارت اللي عندي ........

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> ممكن اخي طارق الدخول من النقطة 99.88 ام ان فيه خطورة يرتد السعر

 الافضل الدخول مع تصحيح وليكن 99.32

----------


## شمعةليموزين

> والله غريبه لاكن هذا الشارت اللي عندي ........

 مشكور اخوي على سرعة ردك

----------


## محمد ياسين

السلام عليكم : اخ ابو عادل هل من الممكن ان تضع التملبت وليس المؤشر  وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد ياسين

هل لكم ان تنظروا الى الاسترالي دولار  ارى شراء ولا انا غلطان  :016:  :016:

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع الباوند دولار  1.7864  الهدف 1.7565   والله كريم ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

> هل لكم ان تنظروا الى الاسترالي دولار   ارى شراء ولا انا غلطان

   البيع من المناطق هذي 0.8030 أرى أنه ممتاز عذرآ لتأخري عن الرد الأنترنت ضعيف جدآ   والله كريم .......

----------


## ابوعادل

> البيع من المناطق هذي 0.8030 أرى أنه ممتاز عذرآ لتأخري عن الرد الأنترنت ضعيف جدآ    والله كريم .......

   أنظر أخي الكريم الى الشارت للأسترالي دولار   والله كريم

----------


## محمد ياسين

شكرا اخي ابوعادل  وعندي سؤال :لماذا لا يظهر عندي بالشارت خط targetوخط added level  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## at the best

> بيع الباوند دولار 1.7864  الهدف 1.7565   والله كريم ..........

 اخوي الغالي ابو عادل بارك الله فيك 
هل تم ضرب الستوب لوز الخاص بهذه الصفقه؟  حيث انه وصل الى 1.7982 تقريبا 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابوعادل

> اخوي الغالي ابو عادل بارك الله فيك 
> هل تم ضرب الستوب لوز الخاص بهذه الصفقه؟ حيث انه وصل الى 1.7982 تقريبا 
> بارك الله فيك

  
أهلآ فيك أخي   لا لم يضرب الستوب عندي لأني احط وقف بعيد جدآ وإن شاء الله للهدف إذا مو اليوم غدآ بحول الله ...

----------


## ابوعادل

> أنظر أخي الكريم الى الشارت للأسترالي دولار   والله كريم

   مبرووووووك للي دخل + 200 نقطه اللهم لك الحمد .......

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء اليورو ين 149.30  الهدف 152.00    والله كريم ........

   الحمد لله تم الخروج + 200 نقطه .......

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الكندي ين 98.80  الهدف 100.99    والله كريم .........

   تم الخروج + 100 ولله الحمد ..............

----------


## شمعةليموزين

> تم الخروج + 100 ولله الحمد ..............

 هل تم الخروج من الصفقة اليوم لانه لم يصل الي الهدف افصى سعر وصل هو 99.90 ولك جزيل الشكر :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## AlShamali

ما شاء الله بو عادل علما يالطيب والله ضعت ليش انا تقلب ضدي الصفقات مو عارف

----------


## محمد ياسين

> مبرووووووك للي دخل + 200 نقطه اللهم لك الحمد .......

   مبروك للجميع وشكرا اخي ابو عادل   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 63 Sell AUDNZD E.L 1.2127 T.P 1.2023  S.L 1.2251

 الحمد لله 
تحقق الهدف  +104 نقطة

----------


## ahmoo12

لو سمحتم أيها أخوه الأعزاء 
ممكن تمبلت ومؤشرات الإستراتيجية 
للأنى حاولت كتير انزلهم من صفحة 94 ولم يشتغلوا عندى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## شمعةليموزين

اخوي طارق هل في حالة افتتح شمعة الدي تحت الخط الاصفر يكون افضل في الدخول بيع مع توافق الخط الاصفر فوق الخط الاحمر ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 64Sell USDJPY E.L 105.44 T.P 103.81 S.L 106.75

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 61   Buy GBPJPY 188.11 (B.E.L (Buy Entry Limit E.L 189.11 T.P1 191.81 T.P2 193.72  S.L 184.38

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول  +370 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 65 Buy GBPJPY 189.54 (B.E.L (Buy Entry Limit T.P1 192.04 T.P2 193.22 S.L 186.83

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 66 Buy GBPUSD 1.8082 (B.E.L (Buy Entry Limit T.P1 1.8240 T.P2 1.8389 S.L 1.7784

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 66 Buy EURUSD 1.4238 (B.E.L (Buy Entry Limit T.P1 1.4382 T.P2 1.4451 S.L 1.4073

----------


## احمد شبانة

> Trade 65  Buy GBPJPY 189.54 (B.E.L (Buy Entry Limit T.P1 192.04 T.P2 193.22  S.L 186.83

 الاخ الغالى / طارق احمد  
شكرين لك على التوصيات الرائعه والى الامام دوما وطبعا لن ننسى الاخ والاستاذ الكبير ابو تركى 
وكذلك الاخ ابوعادل جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم  
اتفعلت الصفقه والى الهدف بعون الله

----------


## ابوعادل

> هل تم الخروج من الصفقة اليوم لانه لم يصل الي الهدف افصى سعر وصل هو 99.90 ولك جزيل الشكر

   خرجنا لحدوث اشاره بيع وأعذرني أخي والأخوان الموجودين النت هاليومين مو مضبوط يعني عادي    يقطع الحين ولا يشتغل إلا بكره ... والله المستعان

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الدولار فرنك 1.1231  الهدف 1.1376     والله كريم ..........

   للأسف ضرب الستوب - 200 معوضين خير إن شاء الله ........

----------


## ابوعادل

> بيع اليورو دولار 1.4130  الهدف 1.3930    والله كريم .........

   للأسف ضرب الستوب - 200 معوضين خير إن شاء الله ........

----------


## ابوعادل

> بيع الباوند دولار 1.7864  الهدف 1.7565    والله كريم ..........

   للأسف ضرب الستوب - 200 معوضين خير إن شاء الله .......

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الباوند دولار 1.8187  الهدف 1.8351   والله كريم ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء اليورو كندي 1.5320  الهدف 1.5477  والله كريم .........

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع الدولار كندي 1.0636  الهدف 1.0582    والله كريم ..........

----------


## احمد شبانة

> شراء الباوند دولار 1.8187  الهدف 1.8351    والله كريم ..........

  
وقف الخسارة كم

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 62  Buy GBPCHF 1.9981 B.E.L E.L 2.0027 T.P1 2.0171 T.P2 2.0254  S.L 1.9871

 الحمد لله  الخروج من الصفقة عند  1.9990  لانعكاس اتجاه الصفقة الى بيع  -9 نقطة

----------


## tifanytomato

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير مجهود رائع اخوان بارك الله لكم منين اقدر احمل الموشرات وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## ابوعادل

> وقف الخسارة كم

   وقف الخساره 1.7925 بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ..........

----------


## ابو طارق

استوب اليورو كندي.. اخي وين نضعه ؟؟ 
لانه اليورو طلوع والكندي نزول ,,, 
شايفلك ياه مكانك راوح اليورو كندي,,, ما رايكم دام فضلكم؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

وايضا لي نفس السؤال بالنسبة للكيبل .... وقف خسارته الى اين؟؟ 
ارجو افادتنا بالسرعه الممكنه ولكم كل الشكر والامتنان ...

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء اليورو كندي 1.5320  الهدف 1.5477   والله كريم .........

   نغلق الصفقه على ربح + 90 ولله الحمد ........

----------


## ابوعادل

> بيع الدولار كندي 1.0636  الهدف 1.0582     والله كريم ..........

   الحمد لله تحقق الهدف  + 54 نقطه ............

----------


## الخالدي-13

استفسار المؤشر ليس كل شخص يستطيع يعمل عليه لان اهدافة بعيدة والستوب كبير اذا يحتاج لرأس مال كبير ارجوا من الاخ عادل والاخ طارق ان يبينوا لنا كيف تكون ادارة راس المال على هذا المؤشر  ام لا زال المؤشر تحت التجربة يعني الشغل ديمو حتى يتم اعتمادة

----------


## أبو رأفت

هل هناك صفقات جديده  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابوعادل

> استفسار    المؤشر ليس كل شخص يستطيع يعمل عليه لان اهدافة بعيدة والستوب كبير اذا يحتاج لرأس مال كبير ارجوا من الاخ عادل والاخ طارق ان يبينوا لنا كيف تكون ادارة راس المال على هذا المؤشر   ام لا زال المؤشر تحت التجربة يعني الشغل ديمو حتى يتم اعتمادة

 اخوي إداره رأس المال افضل حاجه تدخل 1% من رأس المال فقط    ونحن نعمل بالحقيقي من أول يوم فتح الموضوع يعني من ثلاث شهور تقريبآ   الستوب نضع ستوب بعيد جدآ افضل لكي لا يضرب الستوب بسرعه ونادر ما يضرب الستوب   ولله الحمد   ولك تحياتي ....

----------


## ابوعادل

> هل هناك صفقات جديده ؟؟؟؟

   نحن ندخل مع افتتاح اليوم يعني بين الساعه 12.00 الى الساعه 2.00   لكي نعرف اتجاه السوق وين    ولك تحياتي ........

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الباوند دولار 1.8187  الهدف 1.8351    والله كريم ..........

   نغلق الصفقه على ربح + 60 نقطه ولله الحمد ...........

----------


## احمد شبانة

> نغلق الصفقه على ربح + 60 نقطه ولله الحمد ...........

  
افهم من ذلك ابو عادل انه هيغير اتجاه من صود الى هبوط

----------


## info1961

عزيزي ابو عادل
هل استطيع ان اتابع معكم بملغ 500 دولار وحساب مايكرو
كما ارجو ان تفيدنا عن المؤشر والتمليت حتى نستطيع المتابعة بشكل جيد
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## madridi

مشكوور اخي عادل ..على التوضيحات وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله :Ongue:

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 67 Buy GBPJPY 190.45 B.E.L  T.P1 193.24 S.L 188.71

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 68  Buy GBPCHF 2.0061 B.E.L T.P 2.0192 S.L 1.9885

----------


## mj 007

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
AUD/USD
 للبيع ام للشراء
مع الشكر

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 69 Sell USDCAD S.E.L 1.658 T.P1 1.0575 T.P2 1.0512 S.L 1.0740

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 65  Buy GBPJPY 189.54 (B.E.L (Buy Entry Limit T.P1 192.04 T.P2 193.22  S.L 186.83

 الحمد لله 
تحقق الهدف الاول  +250 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 64 Sell USDJPY E.L 105.44 T.P 103.81  S.L 106.75

 الحمد لله 
تحقق معظم الهدف عند 104.10 +134 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 66  Buy GBPUSD 1.8082 (B.E.L (Buy Entry Limit T.P1 1.8240 T.P2 1.8389  S.L 1.7784

 الحمد لله 
تحقق الهدف الاول  +148 نقطة

----------


## الملك كليب

صباح الخير أخوي طارق هل فاتتنا التوصيات والا حتى الآن ما تفعل شي ؟؟ 
وهل نقدر ندخل الآن ؟؟

----------


## الملك كليب

أخواني هل هذه التوصية صحيحة بناءً على المؤشر المعتمد : 
شراء  CHFJPY
الدخول من  95
والهدف الأول 96,27 
والهدف الثاني 96,90 
أرجو التصحيح من الأخوة أبو عادل و طارق

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الباوند فرنك  2.0099  الهدف  2.0247   والله كريم ........

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الدولار فرنك  1.1075  الهدف  1.1158   والله كريم .......

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء اليورو ين  151.30  الهدف 152.50   والله كريم ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

> أخواني هل هذه التوصية صحيحة بناءً على المؤشر المعتمد : 
> شراء CHFJPY
> الدخول من 95
> والهدف الأول 96,27 
> والهدف الثاني 96,90 
> أرجو التصحيح من الأخوة أبو عادل و طارق

   نعم صحيح إن شاء الله .........

----------


## الملك كليب

> نعم صحيح إن شاء الله .........

  :AA: الحمد لله ومشكوووووووووووور يا أبو عادل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## حكيم الزمان

مشكور ابو عادل 
وربي يوفقك

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الدولار فرنك 1.1075  الهدف 1.1158    والله كريم .......

    الحمد لله تحقق الهدف  +  83  نقطه  .........

----------


## ابوعادل

> مشكور ابو عادل 
> وربي يوفقك

   أهلآ وسهلآ   حياك

----------


## هيف

السلام عليكم اخوي ابو عادل عدد الصفحات كثير وماني عارف وش الطريقه اللي اعرفه هاي ولو اليوم السابق ياليت تدلني على طريقة الشرح والصفحه اللي فيها المؤشرات والتمبلت كامله لاني حملت مؤشرات وماطلع لي الا الخطين الرزق حق الهاي واللو وكلمة ابها على اليمين واعداد على  اليسار ياليت شرح للطريقه

----------


## ابوعادل

> السلام عليكم اخوي ابو عادل عدد الصفحات كثير وماني عارف وش الطريقه اللي اعرفه هاي ولو اليوم السابق ياليت تدلني على طريقة الشرح والصفحه اللي فيها المؤشرات والتمبلت كامله لاني حملت مؤشرات وماطلع لي الا الخطين الرزق حق الهاي واللو وكلمة ابها على اليمين واعداد على اليسار ياليت شرح للطريقه

   أنتظر مني المؤشرات والتنمبليت إن شاء الله ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الباوند ين 191.71  الهدف 192.65    والله كريم ..........

----------


## X_MM_X

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الباوند ين 191.71  الهدف 192.65     والله كريم ..........

   الحمد لله تحقق الهدف  +  94 نقطه ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء اليورو ين 151.30  الهدف 152.50    والله كريم ..........

   نغلق الصفقه على ربح  + 50  نقطه ولله الحمد ...............

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الباوند فرنك 2.0099  الهدف 2.0247    والله كريم ........

   نغلق الصفقه على ربح  +  65  نقطه ولله الحمد .........

----------


## ابوعادل

المؤشرات والتمبليت بالمرفقات   عندما يكون الخط الأحمر فوق الخط الأصفر شراء والعكس    ولكم تحياتي .....

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع الدولار كندي  1.0630  الهدف  1.0541   والله كريم ............

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء النيوزلندي دولار  0.6700  الهدف 0.6837   والله كريم  .............

----------


## dr.anas

ما هو الستوب الذي نضعه  في استخدام هذا المؤشر

----------


## ابوعادل

> ما هو الستوب الذي نضعه في استخدام هذا المؤشر

   الستوب دائمآ أضعه فوق الهاي اليومي السابق بي   - 45  نقطه إذا كان بيع وأحيانآ أكثر على حسب   التذبذب والعكس .....

----------


## ابوعادل

> المؤشرات والتمبليت بالمرفقات   عندما يكون الخط الأحمر فوق الخط الأصفر شراء والعكس     ولكم تحياتي .....

   دائمآ أدمج الطريقه اللي بالرابط مع مؤشرنا هذا يعني وسيله مساعده أرجوا الأطلاع على الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/816397-1325-post.html   وبالتوفيق للجميع ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

لاحظ شارت الدولار كندي وشوف الخطوط الصفر على الشموع وإن شاء الله تكون سهله الطريقه       والله كريم ........

----------


## ابوعادل

شوف النيوزلندي دولار

----------


## تاكايا

اخي ابو عادل جزاك الله خبرا  
ما هي الازواج المستخدمة مع هذا المؤشر؟

----------


## ابو طارق

بارك الله فيكم اخي ابو عادل.. وسدد خطاكم..  اريد اضاءة من حضرتك بالنسبه للدولار ين.. الترند العام هل هو هبوط ويستهدف ما دون ال100 ؟ اما انه صاعد.. وما هيه وجهته بتقديركم ليومنا هذا ؟  أفيدونا برأيكم .. دام فضلكم ..

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> صباح الخير أخوي طارق هل فاتتنا التوصيات والا حتى الآن ما تفعل شي ؟؟ 
> وهل نقدر ندخل الآن ؟؟

 يمكنك الدخول فى اى وقت باليوم اخى الكريم  من مستويات قريبة من مستوى الدخول Entery Level اثناء التصحيحات واحيانا تصل لمستويات افضل من مستوى الدخول  فى حالة زاد التصحيح عن 50% Fibo

----------


## احمد شبانة

> شراء اليورو ين 151.30  الهدف 152.50    والله كريم ..........

   
وصل الى الهدف  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## امجد ناصر

كايف

----------


## ابو طارق

> بيع الدولار كندي 1.0630   الهدف 1.0541    والله كريم ............

 سؤالي لهذه الصفقه ؟؟ أين نضع ستوبها اخونا ابو عادل؟؟

----------


## ابوعادل

> بيع الدولار كندي 1.0630  الهدف 1.0541    والله كريم ............

   الحمد لله تحقق الهدف  +  91  نقطه .............

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء النيوزلندي دولار 0.6700  الهدف 0.6837    والله كريم .............

   الحمد لله تحقق الهدف  + 137  نقطه ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

> اخي ابو عادل جزاك الله خبرا  
> ما هي الازواج المستخدمة مع هذا المؤشر؟

   تقريبآ أغلب الأزواج ...........

----------


## ابوعادل

> بارك الله فيكم اخي ابو عادل.. وسدد خطاكم..  اريد اضاءة من حضرتك بالنسبه للدولار ين.. الترند العام هل هو هبوط ويستهدف ما دون ال100 ؟ اما انه صاعد.. وما هيه وجهته بتقديركم ليومنا هذا ؟   أفيدونا برأيكم .. دام فضلكم ..

   آسف على التأخير لأني بالفتره هذي لا أكون متواجد ولاكن نحن نعمل كل يوم بيومه فقط ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

> وصل الى الهدف

   مبرووووووووووك تستاهل يا أحمد .........

----------


## ABUZAYED

> المؤشرات والتمبليت بالمرفقات   عندما يكون الخط الأحمر فوق الخط الأصفر شراء والعكس     ولكم تحياتي .....

 بارك الله فيك يا ابوعادل ونسئل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ورحم الله والدينك في الدنيا والاخرة .

----------


## حكيم الزمان

مشكور عمدتنا ابو عادل على ارفاق ملف المؤشرات والتمبليت
ولا يهون صاحب الموضوع ابها
وربي يوفقكم دنيا وآخرى على حبكم الخير للغير

----------


## ابوعادل

> مشكور عمدتنا ابو عادل على ارفاق ملف المؤشرات والتمبليت
> ولا يهون صاحب الموضوع ابها
> وربي يوفقكم دنيا وآخرى على حبكم الخير للغير

   لا شكر على واجب حنا أخوان .........

----------


## الملك كليب

> أخواني هل هذه التوصية صحيحة بناءً على المؤشر المعتمد : 
> شراء  CHFJPY
> الدخول من  95
> والهدف الأول 96,27 
> والهدف الثاني 96,90 
> أرجو التصحيح من الأخوة أبو عادل و طارق

  :AA:   :18:   :18:   :Boxing:   مبروووووووووك    170 نقطة
الحمد لله تحقق الهدف الأول والثاني
هذا من فضل ربي

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 67  Buy GBPJPY 190.45 B.E.L  T.P1 193.24  S.L 188.71

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف  +150 نقطة

----------


## ahmoo12

:015:

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 68    Buy GBPCHF 2.0061 B.E.L T.P 2.0192  S.L 1.9885

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف من نقطة الدخول  E.L 2.0100 +92 نقطة

----------


## عمران حسن

> الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف  +92 نقطة

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 69   Sell USDCAD S.E.L 1.0658 T.P1 1.0575 T.P2 1.0512  S.L 1.0740

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول والثانى من امر البيع المعلق S.E.L +146 نقطة

----------


## الملك كليب

مبرووووووووك عليك يا أخي الغالي طارق هذا النجاح ويارب من نجاح إلى نجاح... 
سؤال يالغالي : 
ما رأيك بهذه التوصية :
شراء GBP/JPY  
الدخول من  195,50 
والهدف  197 
أرجو الرد يالغالي

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 بالتوفيق لك اخى عمران  ولجميع الاخوة المشاركين

----------


## deadsoul

ليش يا كبير ما تعلمنا نصيد وتعطينا هالمؤشر الخاص ولك كل الاحترام او اسمه على الاقل يا اصيل

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الباوند ين  195.82  الهدف  198.64   والله كريم ............

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> مبرووووووووك عليك يا أخي الغالي طارق هذا النجاح ويارب من نجاح إلى نجاح... 
> سؤال يالغالي : 
> ما رأيك بهذه التوصية :
> شراء GBP/JPY  
> الدخول من 195,50 
> والهدف 197 
> أرجو الرد يالغالي

 يفضل انتظار فتح الـ  Metatrade  للاطلاع على المؤشر  والمتوقع ان تكون نقطة الدخول  195.67   &  194.50 كمستويين للدخول حسب تحمل الحساب

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الفرنك ين  96.63  الهدف 97.89    والله كريم ..........

----------


## الملك كليب

هلابك يا ابو عادل 
الحمد لله توصيتي كانت موفقة بإذن الله 
والدليل تأكيدك لها يا الغالي 
مشكووووووووور يا أبو عادل و يا أخي طارق ربنا يوفقكم داااااائما

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع الدولار فرنك  1.1046  الهدف 1.0953   والله كريم ............

----------


## ابوعادل

> هلابك يا ابو عادل 
> الحمد لله توصيتي كانت موفقة بإذن الله 
> والدليل تأكيدك لها يا الغالي 
> مشكووووووووور يا أبو عادل و يا أخي طارق ربنا يوفقكم داااااائما

   بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الكندي ين  102.00  الهدف 103.61   والله كريم ..........

----------


## aporno

> شراء الكندي ين 102.00  الهدف 103.61    والله كريم ..........

 مع شكري لك ياليت تتاكد من الارقام اعلاه

----------


## ابوعادل

> مع شكري لك ياليت تتاكد من الارقام اعلاه

   الأرقام صحيحه بارك الله فيك  :Yikes3:

----------


## aporno

> الأرقام صحيحه بارك الله فيك

 اسف خلط بين الكندي والنيوزلندي

----------


## ahmoo12

الباوند فرنك 
الدخول : شراء
السعر: 2.0262
هدف أول :2.0401
هدف ثانى: 2.0515

----------


## ahmoo12

ارجو التصحيح

----------


## h1abdu

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ياخوان هل الشارت المرفق صحيح بعد إضافة المؤشرات ... وسؤال ما هي شروط الدخول والخروج وكيف العمل مع هذا المؤشرا الرائع .  وشكراً

----------


## fahad

ابوعادل طمنا علي الباوند ين

----------


## حكيم الزمان

بارك الله فيك ابو عادل
ونفع الله بك

----------


## ابوعادل

> ابوعادل طمنا علي الباوند ين

   تفضل عزيزي  بإذن الله للهدف ..........

----------


## الملك كليب

وين الصورة يا ابوعادل ما طلع شي؟؟؟ 
انتظرك يالغالي

----------


## ابوعادل

> وين الصورة يا ابوعادل ما طلع شي؟؟؟ 
> انتظرك يالغالي

   الصورة واضحه جدآ .....

----------


## ابوعادل

وهذا كيف .....

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع الباوند استرالي  2.2034   الهدف 2.1460   والله كريم ..............

----------


## fx35

كم الأستوب اخوي أبوعادل تراني جديد على الموضوع ؟

----------


## الشمري7

> بيع الباوند استرالي 2.2034   الهدف 2.1460    والله كريم ..............

  
الوقف كم  
دائما ما انسى

----------


## الملك كليب

> الصورة واضحه جدآ .....

 ياشباب الصورة ما طلعت عندي !! 
هل الصورة طالعه عندكم ؟؟  أرجو الرد يا شباب .

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الأسترالي ين  88.55  الهدف  91.00   والله كريم ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

> الوقف كم  
> دائما ما انسى

   شوف هذا الزوج سيد سيد سيد المجانين يعني الستوب لازم تحطه بعيد جدآ وبيني وبينك   أنا حاط ستوب  - 350    والله كريم ..............

----------


## حكيم الزمان

> ياشباب الصورة ما طلعت عندي !! 
> هل الصورة طالعه عندكم ؟؟ أرجو الرد يا شباب

 الصوره واضحه اخي
ولا قصرت ابو عادل

----------


## ابوعادل

> الصوره واضحه اخي
> ولا قصرت ابو عادل

   تسلم أخوي على التوضيح ...........

----------


## hre007

> وهذا كيف .....

 أخي ابو عادل  واضح ان المؤشر عندك مختلف عن المؤشر المرفق بالصفحات الاولي للموضوع لو تسمح ترفقلي الملف وترشدني لطريقة العمل اكون شاكر لك وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابوعادل

> أخي ابو عادل   واضح ان المؤشر عندك مختلف عن المؤشر المرفق بالصفحات الاولي للموضوع لو تسمح ترفقلي الملف وترشدني لطريقة العمل اكون شاكر لك  وجزاك الله كل خير

   أخوي شوف الرابط هذا في المشاركه رقم 1805  حمل المرفقات وإن شاء الله يضبط معاك ....

----------


## hre007

> أخوي شوف الرابط هذا في المشاركه رقم 1805 حمل المرفقات وإن شاء الله يضبط معاك ....

 مشكور ابوعادل على سرعة الرد جاري البحث عن المشاركة والتحميل وجزاك الله خيرا عني وعن الاخوه جميعاً :Hands:

----------


## شمعةليموزين

اخوي عادل في الشارت المرفق يوجد خط سماوي مكتوب علية  added level
وخط اخظر مكتوب علية target كيف يمكن اظهارة وشكراً لك اخوي عادل

----------


## ابوعادل

> اخوي عادل في الشارت المرفق يوجد خط سماوي مكتوب علية added level
> وخط اخظر مكتوب علية target كيف يمكن اظهارة وشكراً لك اخوي عادل

   الخط الأخضر والخط السماوي لا تنظر لهما أبدآ أهم حاجه الخط الأصفر والأحمر واللأزرق فقط ......   شوف الصفحه رقم 121 المشاركه رقم 1805 وتعرف الشغله

----------


## شمعةليموزين

مشكور اخوي عادل ممكن تذكر طريقة اظهار الخطوط حتى لو لم تكن مهمة ولك جزيل الشكر
لانى حملت المؤشر من المشاركة رقم 1805 ولم اجد الخطوط

----------


## ابوعادل

بالمرفقات التمبليت الخاص    والله كريم ...........

----------


## شمعةليموزين

مشكور على سرعة الرد

----------


## hre007

> المؤشرات والتمبليت بالمرفقات   عندما يكون الخط الأحمر فوق الخط الأصفر شراء والعكس     ولكم تحياتي .....

 أخي العزيز أبو عادل .. هل الخط الاحمر هو نقطة الدخول ؟؟ وماذا عن الاستوب ؟؟ اسف على كثرة الاسئلة ولك وافر التحية

----------


## شمعةليموزين

> بالمرفقات التمبليت الخاص     والله كريم ...........

 حملت المرفقات وظهرت الشموع وليس الخط السماوي والاخضر ومعليش اخوي عادل تعبتك معاي

----------


## fahad

اخ عادل هل ابعد نقطه الستوب لوز اكثر انا حاط عند نقطه 194.00  هل ابعد اكثر    ارجو  الرد   وشاكر  لك

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

* * * https://forum.arabictrader.com/t4950...tml#post819259 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53110-2.html#post824788 * * * هذه مؤشرات اخونا ابو تركى  بعد تحميل المؤشرات بالمشاركتين  يجب عمل template واحد لهم  وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير

----------


## امجد ناصر

> * * * https://forum.arabictrader.com/t4950...tml#post819259 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53110-2.html#post824788 * * * هذه مؤشرات اخونا ابو تركى  بعد تحميل المؤشرات بالمشاركتين  يجب عمل template واحد لهم  وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير

 اين هي مشاركاتك لهذا اليوم عسى المانع خير وفقك الله لما تحب وترضى

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الباوند ين 195.82  الهدف 198.64    والله كريم ............

   نغلق الصفقه على ربح + 200 .........

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الفرنك ين 96.63  الهدف 97.89     والله كريم ..........

   نغلق الصفقه على ربح  + 80 نقطه  ..............

----------


## ابوعادل

> بيع الدولار فرنك 1.1046  الهدف 1.0953    والله كريم ............

   الحمد لله تحقق الهدف  +  93  نقطه ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الكندي ين 102.00  الهدف 103.61    والله كريم ..........

   نغلق الصفقه على ربح  + 30 نقطه ............

----------


## ابوعادل

> بيع الباوند استرالي 2.2034   الهدف 2.1460    والله كريم ..............

 نغلق الصفقه على ربح  + 64  نقطه  ..............

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الأسترالي ين 88.55  الهدف 91.00    والله كريم ..........

   نغلق الصفقه على ربح + 100  نقطه ............

----------


## madridi

والله تستاهل كل خير اخي عادل على المجهودات الطيبة ..ربنا يجازيك خير الجزاء ..ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا رب  تقبل تحياتي :015:

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> اين هي مشاركاتك لهذا اليوم عسى المانع خير وفقك الله لما تحب وترضى

 بارك الله لك اخى امجد  الحمد لله خير  انشغلت بعض الشئ  وان شاء الله نشارك اليوم

----------


## ابوعادل

> والله تستاهل كل خير اخي عادل على المجهودات الطيبة ..ربنا يجازيك خير الجزاء ..ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا رب  تقبل تحياتي

   اللهم آمين وياك وجميع المسلمين ..........

----------


## حكيم الزمان

مبروك ابو عادل 
على الصفقات الموفقه
وفقك الله لكل خير لحب الخير للغير
وجعلك الله من المقبولين في الشهر الكريم
ولا حرمك الله دعاء الصائمين

----------


## ابوعادل

> مبروك ابو عادل 
> على الصفقات الموفقه
> وفقك الله لكل خير لحب الخير للغير
> وجعلك الله من المقبولين في الشهر الكريم
> ولا حرمك الله دعاء الصائمين

    آمين يارب العالمين ...........

----------


## شمعةليموزين

> بالمرفقات التمبليت الخاص     والله كريم ...........

  
اخوي عادل المؤشر المرفق هو مؤشر الشمعه المستقبليه وليس الخط السماوي
وفقك الله  وجعلك الله من المقبولين في الشهر الكريم

----------


## fahad

ابو عادل  بارك الله لك في مالك وصحتك  ورزقك ورحم الله  والدينك    ونبارك لك نجاااح التوصيه  بفضل  الله   ثم بفضلك     وجزااك الله  خير

----------


## بو محمد

> نغلق الصفقه على ربح + 200 .........

 السلام عليكم 
 ابو عادل صفقة الباوند ين كيف نغلقها على 200 نقطة والسعر تم شراؤه من 195.82 والهاي لم يصل الا 197.18 معناه ان الربح تقريبا 120 نقطة 
ولم يصل للهدف 198.64 
ممكن تفسير الله يخليك  
وشكرا لك

----------


## ابوعادل

> السلام عليكم 
> ابو عادل صفقة الباوند ين كيف نغلقها على 200 نقطة والسعر تم شراؤه من 195.82 والهاي لم يصل الا 197.18 معناه ان الربح تقريبا 120 نقطة 
> ولم يصل للهدف 198.64 
> ممكن تفسير الله يخليك  
> وشكرا لك

  عذرآ أخي ولجميع الأخوه غلطه بسيطه توي انتبه لها كنت أقصد نغلق الصفقه على 196.82   يعني  +  100 نقطه ..........

----------


## uae_hawk

بارك الله فيك ابو عادل
والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ...... انا مستخدم جديد للمؤشر
للمتابعة

----------


## احمد شبانة

> بيع الباوند استرالي 2.2034    الهدف 2.1460    والله كريم ..............

  
اكتفينا ب 2.1850 مشكور ابو عادل   :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## السديري

السلام عليكم   الاخ ابوعادل هل اخترت الموشر المناسب كما في الصورة ؟؟  ان كان صحيحا ارجو من الجميع ان يخذ التمبلت في المرفقات  ...

----------


## احمد شبانة

> شراء الفرنك ين 96.63  الهدف 97.89     والله كريم ..........

 تم الوصول الى الهدف واكثر مشكور يا ابو عادل   :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## hre007

> أخي العزيز أبو عادل ..  هل الخط الاحمر هو نقطة الدخول ؟؟ وماذا عن الاستوب ؟؟ اسف على كثرة الاسئلة  ولك وافر التحية

 أخي ابو عادل عارف المسئولية الي وراك بس انت قدها طبعا .. ولا تبخل عليه بالرد .. جزاك الله خير

----------


## احمد شبانة

> أخي ابو عادل  عارف المسئولية الي وراك بس انت قدها طبعا ..  ولا تبخل عليه بالرد .. جزاك الله خير

  
للاجابه على سؤالك راجع الصفحه رقم 121  مشاركه رقم 1809 
وتقبل احترامى

----------


## السديري

> للاجابه على سؤالك راجع الصفحه رقم 121 مشاركه رقم 1809 
> وتقبل احترامى

  
الاخ احمد لاحظ مشاركتي السابقة مع صور  على نفس الصفحة هل هي صحيحة ؟؟؟ 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## شمعةليموزين

> أنظر أخي الكريم الى الشارت للأسترالي دولار    والله كريم

 مين يعرف طريق اظهار خط target الاخضر وخط entre level السماوي 
الشى الثاني الاشارة الاساسيه في الشارت باي والتوصية سيل ارجو من الاخ عادل او احد الاخوان لمن يمتلك الخطوط اضافتها وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## السديري

> مين يعرف طريق اظهار خط target الاخضر وخط entre level السماوي 
> الشى الثاني الاشارة الاساسيه في الشارت باي والتوصية سيل ارجو من الاخ عادل او احد الاخوان لمن يمتلك الخطوط اضافتها وشكرا جزيلا

  
خذ التمبلت موجودة في المشاركة السابقة ...

----------


## احمد شبانة

> الاخ احمد لاحظ مشاركتي السابقة مع صور على نفس الصفحة هل هي صحيحة ؟؟؟ 
> بارك الله فيك

  
اخى العزيز الصورة صحيحه بارك الله فيك

----------


## السديري

> اخى العزيز الصورة صحيحه بارك الله فيك

  :Asvc:  
الله يخليك عطني شرحها  واكــــــون شاكر لك جدا جدا جدا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## احمد شبانة

> الله يخليك عطني شرحها واكــــــون شاكر لك جدا جدا جدا

 شرحها كالتالى شراء من 1.8334  الهدف الاول 1.8394  الهدف الثانى 1.8749 
بالنسبة لوضع الاستوب راجع صفحة 121  مشاركة رقم 1809

----------


## شمعةليموزين

> خذ التمبلت موجودة في المشاركة السابقة ...

 يا اخي انا اقصد الخط الاخضر والخط السماوي دقق في الشار ت اخوي السديري وتعرف ماذا اقصد

----------


## شمعةليموزين

> وهذا كيف .....

 وهذا الشارت اوضح لكي تعرف ماذا اقصد ولك جزيل الشكر وانشاء الله اخوي عادل لن يبخل علينا :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## السديري

> شرحها كالتالى شراء من 1.8334 الهدف الاول 1.8394 الهدف الثانى 1.8749 
> بالنسبة لوضع الاستوب راجع صفحة 121 مشاركة رقم 1809

  
بيض الله وجهك والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ... 
اذا نلاحظ من من خلال  abhafx infor على يسار  الشارت كهدف اول وهدف الثاني .... 
شكــــرا جزيـــلا انت وبو عادل وصاحب الاستراجية ابو تركي والجميع  سجلوني حضور ومتابعة معاكم ...

----------


## احمد شبانة

> بيض الله وجهك والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ... 
> اذا نلاحظ من من خلال abhafx infor على يسار الشارت كهدف اول وهدف الثاني .... 
> شكــــرا جزيـــلا انت وبو عادل وصاحب الاستراجية ابو تركي والجميع سجلوني حضور ومتابعة معاكم ...

  
لا شكر على واجب الشكر والفضل يرجع الى الاستاذ الكبير ابو تركى واخونا ابو عادل واخونا طارق احمد جزاهم الله عنا خيرا

----------


## السديري

> لا شكر على واجب الشكر والفضل يرجع الى الاستاذ الكبير ابو تركى واخونا ابو عادل واخونا طارق احمد جزاهم الله عنا خيرا

  
اذا ماعندك مانع نتواصل على الماسنجر 
ارجوا ارسال عنوانك على الخاص ...

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 70 Buy AUDNZD B.E.L 1.2223 T.P1 1.2345 T.P2 1.2417 S.L 1.2040

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 71 Buy EURJPY B.E.L 155.56 T.P1 156.84 T.P2 157.44 T.P3 158.32 S.L 153.79

----------


## عمران حسن

> Trade 70  Buy AUDNZD B.E.L 1.2223 T.P1 1.2345 T.P2 1.2417  S.L 1.2040

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 72 Buy GBPJPY E.L 195.68 T.P1 197.12 T.P2 198.52 T.P3 199.93 S.L 194.22

----------


## السديري

عندي تفعل المجنون فقط ماذ عنكم ...

----------


## شمعةليموزين

اين انت اخوي عادل منتظرك على احر من الجمر

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 73 Buy CHFJPY E.L 97.72 T.P1 98.61 T.P2 99.78 S.L 96.31

----------


## احمد شبانة

> Trade 72  Buy GBPJPY E.L 195.68 T.P1 197.12 T.P2 198.52 T.P3 199.93  S.L 194.22

 استاذ طارق 
بعد اذنك انا عندى الخط الاصفر فوق الاحمر يعنى بيع صح ولا انا غلطان يرجى التاكد

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> عندي تفعل المجنون فقط ماذ عنكم ...

 تفعل عندى ايضا اخى الكريم والله الموفق

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> استاذ طارق 
> بعد اذنك انا عندى الخط الاصفر فوق الاحمر يعنى بيع صح ولا انا غلطان يرجى التاكد

 بالفعل يعلوه بفارق بسيط  ولكن على مؤشر الموجات شراء  يمكنك ايضا انتظار اغلاق اليوم على   Metatrade InterbankFX الساعة  02:00GMT+2 للتأكد من الاتجاه هناك ايضا

----------


## aporno

> بالفعل يعلوه بفارق بسيط  ولكن على مؤشر الموجات شراء  يمكنك ايضا انتظار اغلاق اليوم على Metatrade InterbankFX الساعة 02:00GMT+2 للتأكد من الاتجاه هناك ايضا

 الله يرعاك على مجهودك    ولو تكرمت رابط تحميل مؤشر الموجات

----------


## احمد شبانة

> بالفعل يعلوه بفارق بسيط  ولكن على مؤشر الموجات شراء

  
شكرا استاذنا الكبير والله الموفق

----------


## FADEL

لو أحد الأخوة يتكرم و يشرحلنا متى نأخذ شراء و متى بيع و كيف نحسبها و ألف ألف ألف شكر و دعاء

----------


## الملك كليب

أرجو توضيح هذه التوصية من الأخوان جزاكم الله خيرا : 
بيع الدولار ين   105,40 
الهدف الأول  104,58 
الهدف الثاني  103,81 
أرجووووووووووووووووووووووووو التعليق من أبو عادل وأخونا طارق جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوعادل

> أخي ابو عادل  عارف المسئولية الي وراك بس انت قدها طبعا ..  ولا تبخل عليه بالرد .. جزاك الله خير

   أخوي بارك الله فيك    الدخول يكون بين الخطين الأحمر والأصفر والأستوب تحطه تحت اللو السابق بي - 45 تقريبآ إذغ كان شراء   وإذا حسابك يساعد حط الستوب بعيد جدآ .........   وتراني توي اشوف كتابك .......

----------


## hre007

> أخوي بارك الله فيك    الدخول يكون بين الخطين الأحمر والأصفر والأستوب تحطه تحت اللو السابق بي - 45 تقريبآ إذغ كان شراء   وإذا حسابك يساعد حط الستوب بعيد جدآ .........    وتراني توي اشوف كتابك .......

 والله يا ابو عادل ما قصرت وما عندي شك انك ما تتاخر علي الاخوة هنا جزاك الله كل خير ...** عندما يكون الخط الأحمر فوق الخط الأصفر شراء والعكس ** الاستوب اسفل اول قاع او اعلي اول قمة بـ 50 نقطة     او ابعد ما يكون ... معلش يا ابو عادل اصلي بحفظ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hre007

> بالفعل يعلوه بفارق بسيط  ولكن على مؤشر الموجات شراء  يمكنك ايضا انتظار اغلاق اليوم على Metatrade InterbankFX الساعة 02:00GMT+2 للتأكد من الاتجاه هناك ايضا

 ايه يا طارق باشا مؤشر الموجات ده بارك الله فيك دلنا وعليه وعلي طريقة عمله .. عشان ندعيلك  والا اقولك .. ادعيلك من دلوقتي وخلاص ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## hre007

> الله يرعاك على مجهودك   ولو تكرمت رابط تحميل مؤشر الموجات

 وجدته يا سيدي وان شاء الله يفيدنا واديني سبقت طارق .. بس والله دعتله بالخير الرابط  :Good:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t4950...tml#post816397

----------


## ابوعادل

> Trade 72  Buy GBPJPY E.L 195.68 T.P1 197.12 T.P2 198.52 T.P3 199.93  S.L 194.22

    أخوي طارق وش رأيك بالشارت ودي أقرأ رأيك علشان نوصل لحاجه ........

----------


## شمعةليموزين

اخوي عادل لماذا تم تجاهل موضوع الخطوط وشكراً لك

----------


## الملك كليب

صباح الخير على الجميع 
أهلا بطلتك يا أبو عادل 
حيرتنا كذا يا بوعادل ..   أنتظرك

----------


## ابوعادل

> والله يا ابو عادل ما قصرت  وما عندي شك انك ما تتاخر علي الاخوة هنا جزاك الله كل خير ...** عندما يكون الخط الأحمر فوق الخط الأصفر شراء والعكس ** الاستوب اسفل اول قاع او اعلي اول قمة بـ 50 نقطة او ابعد ما يكون ... معلش يا ابو عادل اصلي بحفظ

 نعم صحيح بس مو دايم يكون شراء أو يكون بيع لازم تنظر للمشاركه رقم 1810 فيه كل حاجه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t49509-121.html#post836278   وبالتوفيق .........

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> أرجو توضيح هذه التوصية من الأخوان جزاكم الله خيرا : 
> بيع الدولار ين 105,40 
> الهدف الأول 104,58 
> الهدف الثاني 103,81 
> أرجووووووووووووووووووووووووو التعليق من أبو عادل وأخونا طارق جزاكم الله خيرا

 CORRECT ويفضل تعديل الهدف الثانى الى 104.13

----------


## ابوعادل

> صباح الخير على الجميع 
> أهلا بطلتك يا أبو عادل 
> حيرتنا كذا يا بوعادل .. أنتظرك

   أنا داخل بيع  والله كريم ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

> نعم صحيح بس مو دايم يكون شراء أو يكون بيع لازم تنظر للمشاركه رقم 1810 فيه كل حاجه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t49509-121.html#post836278    وبالتوفيق .........

  

> اخوي عادل لماذا تم تجاهل موضوع الخطوط وشكراً لك

   أخوي شوف اللي بالأقتباس وتعرف .....

----------


## شمعةليموزين

انا ابغى المؤشر مؤشر الخط السماوي والخط الاخضر ايلي مكتوب علية تارقيت ايلي موجود في الشارت السابق اذا كان مافي مانع وشكرًا اخوي عادل

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> أخوي طارق وش رأيك بالشارت ودي أقرأ رأيك علشان نوصل لحاجه ........

 اخى ابو عادل  اعتقد ان خط الـ wave الثالث ممكن حدوثه على مستويات اعلى من المرسوم على الـ chart والعلم عند الله

----------


## ابوعادل

> انا ابغى المؤشر مؤشر الخط السماوي والخط الاخضر ايلي مكتوب علية تارقيت ايلي موجود في الشارت السابق اذا كان مافي مانع وشكرًا اخوي عادل

   راح احطه قريب إن شاء الله ............

----------


## شمعةليموزين

مشكور اخوي عادل انا في الانتظار ولك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع الباوند فرنك  1.9955  الهدف  1.9830   والله كريم .................

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع الدولار فرنك  1.0760  الهدف  1.0590   والله كريم ...............

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع الباوند استرالي  2.2030   الهدف  2.1750    والله كريم ...........

----------


## حكيم الزمان

مشكور ابو عادل 
طولت الغيبات اليوم

----------


## hre007

> بيع الباوند فرنك 1.9955  الهدف 1.9830    والله كريم .................

 اخي ابو عادل 
انا دخلت في الصفقة
بس مش حسب المؤشر يكون الفروض شراء ... ارجوا افادتي بارك الله فيك

----------


## hre007

والله حاسس ان فيه حاجة غلط وانا اول مرة اشتغل عليه

----------


## ابوعادل

> اخي ابو عادل 
> انا دخلت في الصفقة
> بس مش حسب المؤشر يكون الفروض شراء ... ارجوا افادتي بارك الله فيك

 بالعكس دخولك بيع ممتاز وسليم  100%     بالتوفيق أخي الكريم ........

----------


## ابوعادل

> والله حاسس ان فيه حاجة غلط   وانا اول مرة اشتغل عليه

   غلط زي أيش أخوي .........؟؟؟

----------


## forexex

> غلط زي أيش أخوي .........؟؟؟

 أخي كم الستوبات؟؟؟

----------


## hre007

> غلط زي أيش أخوي .........؟؟؟

 معلش يا ابو عادل اعذرني ..  اول مرة اشتغل على غير المجنون واول مرة ادخل على المؤشر حقيقي ربنا يوفقنا ان شاء الله ونحقق الهدف :Hands:

----------


## uae_hawk

السلام عليكم....... 
اخي ابو عادل.... شو الفرصق في اليورو دولار.. مع انه الخط الاصفر تحت  
بس انا ملاحظ انها فرصه بيع وليس شراء 
ارجو المساعدة والتوضيح

----------


## شمعةليموزين

:016: اتوقع ان جميع التوصيات اليوم عاكسة :016:

----------


## احمد شبانة

> اتوقع ان جميع التوصيات اليوم عاكسة

 صحيح كل التوصيات عاكسة بس بمقارنة الايام السابقه يعتبر ولا شى السوق ربح وخسارة 
ومعوضة ان شاء الله

----------


## شمعةليموزين

> صحيح كل التوصيات عاكسة بس بمقارنة الايام السابقه يعتبر ولا شى السوق ربح وخسارة 
> ومعوضة ان شاء الله

 كلامك صحيح وبتوفيق

----------


## ابوعادل

> اتوقع ان جميع التوصيات اليوم عاكسة

   نعم لأن السوق اليوم اجازه عند اليابان وإن شاء الله نعوض خير بالأيام الجايه .............

----------


## شمعةليموزين

> USDJPY   هدف الدولار ين 10491  من مؤشرنا المحدث وسوف اقوم بانزلها للجميع لوجة الله خلال هالاسبوع ان شاء الله   لا تنسونا من الدعاء

 هل تم وضع المؤشر المحدث من قبل اخونا ابوتركي اطال الله في عمرة ام لا

----------


## شمعةليموزين

> نعم لأن السوق اليوم اجازه عند اليابان وإن شاء الله نعوض خير بالأيام الجايه .............

 الله كريم اخوي عادل مشكور على سرعة  الرد

----------


## شمعةليموزين

الان اعتقد ان السوق بداء يمشى مع توصيات المؤشر والله كريم

----------


## ABHAFXS

مساكم الله بالخير جميعا  ومبرووك عليكم العشر   واشكر الاخ ابو عادل والاخ طارق وجميع المشاركين معنا فى هذا الموضوع  انا بحط توصية ديموو لتجربة   SELL GBPJPY 195.90 STOP 196.65 TP 192.00  وذلك من اجل تحديث المؤشر

----------


## شمعةليموزين

حياك الله اخوي ابو تركي ومبروك عليك العشر من رمضان وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## احمد شبانة

> مساكم الله بالخير جميعا  ومبرووك عليكم العشر   واشكر الاخ ابو عادل والاخ طارق وجميع المشاركين معنا فى هذا الموضوع  انا بحط توصية ديموو لتجربة   SELL GBPJPY 195.90 STOP 196.65 TP 192.00  وذلك من اجل تحديث المؤشر

 ابو تركى ياغالى 
ممكن ادخل الصفقه دى على الحقيقى يعنى نسبة نجاحه كم تقريبا

----------


## ABHAFXS

> ابو تركى ياغالى 
> ممكن ادخل الصفقه دى على الحقيقى يعنى نسبة نجاحه كم تقريبا

 اهلين 
لالالا تدخل قلنا ديمو 
انا وضعتها ابى اصل الى شى يفيدنا جميعا فى تحديث المؤشر

----------


## محمد ياسين

> مساكم الله بالخير جميعا  ومبرووك عليكم العشر

 يا هلا والله الك وحشة  مبروك العشر على الجميع وان شاء الله شهر مقبول  تقبلو مروري بينكم

----------


## محمد ياسين

> SELL GBPJPY 195.90 STOP 196.65 TP 192.00  وذلك من اجل تحديث المؤشر

 تم التفعيل  ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عمران حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  تقبل الله صيامك وقيامك اخي ابو تركي  لوقلنا ما قلنا لن  نوفيك حقك فجزاك الله عنا كل خير  وفقك الله و زادك علما و صحة

----------


## شمعةليموزين

ارجو منك اخوي ابو تركي ان تضع لنا هذا المؤشر الدي وعتنا بهي من فترة ولك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

----------


## h1abdu

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة   هل اشارت صحيح بعد إضافة المؤشرات ام يوجد هناك غلط

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> مساكم الله بالخير جميعا  ومبرووك عليكم العشر   واشكر الاخ ابو عادل والاخ طارق وجميع المشاركين معنا فى هذا الموضوع  انا بحط توصية ديموو لتجربة   SELL GBPJPY 195.90 STOP 196.65 TP 192.00  وذلك من اجل تحديث المؤشر

 بارك الله لك اخى ابو تركى  وان شاء الله تكون استراتيجية خير على الجميع  وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 74 Buy USDCHF E.L 1.0822 T.P 1.0916 S.L 1.0690

----------


## ابوعادل

> ارجو منك اخوي ابو تركي ان تضع لنا هذا المؤشر الدي وعتنا بهي من فترة ولك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

   تفضل أخوي بالمرفقات .............

----------


## ابوعادل

> مساكم الله بالخير جميعا  ومبرووك عليكم العشر   واشكر الاخ ابو عادل والاخ طارق وجميع المشاركين معنا فى هذا الموضوع  انا بحط توصية ديموو لتجربة   SELL GBPJPY 195.90 STOP 196.65 TP 192.00  وذلك من اجل تحديث المؤشر

 مساء النور والسرور   مبروك عليك العشر     مشتاقين لك مره .............

----------


## الملك كليب

بإنتظار توصياتكم أخوي أبو عادل وطارق وربنا يوفق الجميع 
جاري الانتظار ...

----------


## شمعةليموزين

> تفضل أخوي بالمرفقات .............

  
مشكور اخوي عادل ومن قام بتصميم المؤشر ومبارك عليك العشر من رمضان ودمتم في رعاية الله

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الياوند استرالي  2.2134   الهدف   2.2402     والله كريم .................

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع الباوند ين   196.00  الهدف  194.02   والله كريم ...........

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع اليورو ين  155.30   الهدف  153.62   والله كريم  ...........

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الدولار فرنك  1.0803  الهدف  1.0916   والله كريم ...............

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع اليورو دولار  1.4710   الهدف  1.4589    والله كريم ...........

----------


## شمعةليموزين

توصيات موفقة ان شاء الله اخوي ابو عادل

----------


## ابوعادل

هذا اللي أقصده بالمشاركه رقم 1810 بدمج المؤشر هذا مع الموجات تطلع كبسه طيبه  :Big Grin:   على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t49509-121.html

----------


## ABHAFXS

> هذا اللي أقصده بالمشاركه رقم 1810 بدمج المؤشر هذا مع الموجات تطلع كبسه طيبه   على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t49509-121.html

 =========
اهلين ابو عادل
GBPAUD

----------


## شمعةليموزين

اكيد كبسة حلوة طالما ابوتركي حاط المقادير تطلع احلا كبسة مظغوطك  :Drive1: ابو تركي قائد الفوركس :Drive1:

----------


## محمد ياسين

> ========= 
> GBPAUD

 لكم جزيل الشكر    :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## حكيم الزمان

> بدمج المؤشر هذا مع الموجات تطلع كبسه طيبه

 كبسه به الربحيه مع السحور ان شاء الله
 ابو عادل 
شكرا على التوضيح

----------


## ABHAFXS

GBPUSD

----------


## ابوعادل

> =========
> اهلين ابو عادل
> GBPAUD

   هلا وغلا بالقائد المحنك قائد المسيره

----------


## ابوعادل

> GBPUSD

   شوف يا ابو تركي

----------


## ABHAFXS

> شوف يا ابو تركي

 الى الهدف ان شاء الله  
لكن خلى عينك على المتغيرات الخارجية فالسوق اصبح ممل بسب سوء الاقتصاد الامريكى

----------


## ابوعادل

> الى الهدف ان شاء الله  
> لكن خلى عينك على المتغيرات الخارجية فالسوق اصبح ممل بسب سوء الاقتصاد الامريكى

   صحيح صدقت   الى الهدف بإذن الله .......

----------


## marwan

مشكور يا ابو تركي ...واللّة يجزيك عنا كل خير ...انا متابع التوصيات دائما وحبيت هذة المرة اجرب المؤشر ونزلتة وطلع لي كما في الشارت ما في خطوط الموجات   وهل اشارة بيع الملكي  كما يبين الشارت صحيخة ...ارجو الرد .....والف شكر مرة اخرى

----------


## hre007

بالله عليك يا ابو عادل تقولي الارقام التي جانب الشمعة الاخيرة تدل على ايه ؟؟ والخطين الي باللون البنفسجي كان لونهم اسود في اعدادات المؤشر واظهرتهم هل لهم فائدة معينه والا دول تبع شغل المؤشر وماليش فيهم وارجع اخفيهم  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  احسن لي  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   مستني ردك يا غالي

----------


## ابوعادل

> بالله عليك يا ابو عادل تقولي الارقام التي جانب الشمعة الاخيرة تدل على ايه ؟؟  والخطين الي باللون البنفسجي كان لونهم اسود في اعدادات المؤشر واظهرتهم هل لهم فائدة معينه والا دول تبع شغل المؤشر وماليش فيهم وارجع اخفيهم  احسن لي   مستني ردك يا غالي

   الأرقام هذي أهداف الهدف الأول الهاي إذا كان شراء والخطين البنفسي الهاي واللو .. وبس

----------


## yahia

> GBPUSD

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيزومجهود تشكر عليه 
هل هذا هو المؤشر المحدث من قبلك واذا كان كذلك ارجو وضعه بالمرفقات 
العمل على ارلع ساعات ممتاز والاختراقات به قليله 
دعواتي وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## h1abdu

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  اعزائي ابو تركي وابو عادل بعد إذنكم لو تضعون ملف وورد تعليمي لشروط الشراء والبيع والخروج ونبذة مختصرة على التعامل مع هذه المؤشرات  :016:  الواحد احتار بين الخطوط وخاصة انها مؤشرات ممتازة بس نبي نتعلم عليه ولو شرح بسيط افضل اوقات افضل فريم ... وجزاكم الله خير وجعلها في موازين حسناتكم .

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 75  Sell EURUSD B.E.L 1.4666 T.P1 1.4573 T.P2 1.4523 S.L 1.4766

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 74  Buy USDCHF E.L 1.0822 T.P 1.0916  S.L 1.0690

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف  +94 نقطة

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الدولار فرنك 1.0803  الهدف 1.0916    والله كريم ...............

   الحمد لله تحقق الهدف  +  103  .................

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 72  Buy GBPJPY E.L 195.68 T.P1 197.12 T.P2 198.52 T.P3 199.93  S.L 194.22

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول  +144 نقطة

----------


## aporno

> بيع الباوند ين 196.00  الهدف 194.02    والله كريم ...........

 طيب واللي دخل على كلام ابو عادل

----------


## ابوعادل

> طيب واللي دخل على كلام ابو عادل

 
حط الهدف 194.80 وبإذن الله يتحقق . 
والله كريم ...........

----------


## سلطان الجابر

> بيع اليورو ين 155.30    الهدف 153.62    والله كريم ...........

   هل مازالت الفرصه الى الان  واين وقف الخساره  بورك فيك

----------


## aporno

> بيع اليورو ين 155.30   الهدف 153.62    والله كريم ...........

 يعطيك العافية والتوصية اعلاه ماعليها تعديل لو سمحت او ننتظر

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> طيب واللي دخل على كلام ابو عادل

 لا توجد مشكلة فى ذلك  فصفقة اخونا ابو عادل فتحها بيوم  Sep.24,08 01:28 لم تحقق الهدف أو وقف الخسارة بعد  اما صفقتى فقد فتحتها بيوم  Sep.22,08 22:36 فحققت الهدف اليوم  وبالتالى يمكنك تركها مفتوحة وخاصة ان الاتجاه اليوم بيع حتى الآن

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 76 Buy USDJPY B.E.L 105.88 T.P 106.91 S.L 105.01

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 77 Sell AUDNZD B.E.L 1.2225 T.P 1.2146 S.L 1.2292

----------


## عبقرينو

اخونا ابو تركي وجهة نظرك عن الباوند دولار اذا سمحت لي

----------


## uae_hawk

من المتابعين وبالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## aporno

لو سمحتم يأساتذه  رايكم اليوم في اليورو ين  لان من امس اخذة بيع ولم يصل للهدف او الاستوب

----------


## ابوعادل

> لو سمحتم يأساتذه  رايكم اليوم في اليورو ين لان من امس اخذة بيع ولم يصل للهدف او الاستوب

    الى الآن معنا من أمس ووصل لسعرنا وإن شاء الله الهدف 154.18 اليوم    والله كريم ........

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اخونا ابو تركي وجهة نظرك عن الباوند دولار اذا سمحت لي

 اهلين اخى عبقرينو  وجهة نظرى هى   بيع الباوند دولار من النقطة التالية 18533 -18572  والاهداف هى 8387 -8314 -8214  الوقف 8700  والعلم عند الله

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> اهلين اخى عبقرينو  وجهة نظرى هى   بيع الباوند دولار من النقطة التالية 18533 -18572  والاهداف هى 8387 -8314 -8214  الوقف 8700  والعلم عند الله

 توصية موفقة
تقبل مودتي

----------


## hre007

اخي ابو عادل لو ممكن افادة صغيرة عن مؤشر الموجات  خطوط الموجات تظهر بالمؤشر والا انا ارسمها كما بالشرح الموجود على اللينك الي اعطيته لينا .. معلش يا ابو عادل .. تراني دابحك بالاسئله :Big Grin:   :Icon26:   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابوعادل

> اخي ابو عادل  لو ممكن افادة صغيرة عن مؤشر الموجات  خطوط الموجات تظهر بالمؤشر والا انا ارسمها كما بالشرح الموجود على اللينك الي اعطيته لينا .. معلش يا ابو عادل .. تراني دابحك بالاسئله

 بالعكس اخو عزيز    بالمشاركه رقم 1810 راح تلقى كل حاجه عن الموجات وتعرف أكثر    ولك تحياتي ......

----------


## ابوعادل

> حط الهدف 194.80 وبإذن الله يتحقق .   والله كريم ...........

   عدل الهدف  الى 195.20   والله كريم ...........  

> الى الآن معنا من أمس ووصل لسعرنا وإن شاء الله الهدف 154.18 اليوم      والله كريم ........

     عدل الهدف الى 154.50    والله كريم .......

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 78 Buy GBPJPY B.E.L 196.29 T.P1 197.40 T.P2 198.57 S.L 195.82

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 79 Buy EURUSD B.E.L 1.4678 T.P1 .4745 T.P2 1.4812 S.L 1.4610

----------


## 2020

استخدمت المؤشر اليوم ع الديمو بس كل الصفقات ظربن ستوب لووز
الحمدلله على كل حال وننتظر مزيد من التطور للمؤشر

----------


## deanserver

> Trade 75 Sell EURUSD B.E.L 1.4666 T.P1 1.4573 T.P2 1.4523 S.L 1.4766   Trade 79  Buy EURUSD B.E.L 1.4678 T.P1 .4745 T.P2 1.4812  S.L 1.4610

  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## ABHAFXS

nzdusd

----------


## محمد ياسين

مشكور ابو تركي  وللاهداف بإذن الله

----------


## ابوعادل

> بيع الباوند ين 196.00  الهدف 194.02    والله كريم ...........

   نغلق الصفقه على ربح  +  10  بعد ما عذبنا السوق هاليومين  :Big Grin:

----------


## fahad

ابو عادل  ممكن  تقولي  اتجاااه  المجنون    ارجوووك  انا  انتضر  ردك

----------


## abosalah

> نغلق الصفقه على ربح  +  10  بعد ما عذبنا السوق هاليومين

 سلامى لمجهودك الجميل فى هذا الموضوع ولكن اسمحى بالمداخله 
انت استعجلت شويه المجنون حسب رأيى الخاص يستهدف 193 قريباً جدا جدا 
اليوم او غداً على اقصى تقدير 
تقبل ودى  :Good:

----------


## ABHAFXS

> GBPUSD

    

> اهلين اخى عبقرينو  وجهة نظرى هى   بيع الباوند دولار من النقطة التالية 18533 -18572  والاهداف هى 8387 -8314 -8214  الوقف 8700  والعلم عند الله

 فتحنا عقود بيع  الاول 8551 الثانى 8533 الثالث 8572  وتم اغلاقها 8307  الاول +244 نقطة الثانى+226 نقطة الثالث +265 نقطة  +735 نقطة  السيناريو المتوقع الان =======  سوف يعاود الباوند بالارتفاع الى 8740-60  ومن ثم العودة مرة اخرى الى قريبا من 8300  ومن بعدها سوف يرتفع الى 9200

----------


## aporno

> فتحنا عقود بيع  الاول 8551 الثانى 8533 الثالث 8572  وتم اغلاقها 8307  الاول +244 نقطة الثانى+226 نقطة الثالث +265 نقطة  +735 نقطة  السيناريو المتوقع الان =======  سوف يعاود الباوند بالارتفاع الى 8740-60  ومن ثم العودة مرة اخرى الى قريبا من 8300  ومن بعدها سوف يرتفع الى 9200

 طيب لو سمحت كم سعر الشرا والاستوب بعد ماعرفنا الهدف

----------


## ABHAFXS

> طيب لو سمحت كم سعر الشرا والاستوب بعد ماعرفنا الهدف

 شراء الباوند بسعر 8387  الوقف 8290 الهدف 8720

----------


## ابوعادل

> سلامى لمجهودك الجميل فى هذا الموضوع ولكن اسمحى بالمداخله 
> انت استعجلت شويه المجنون حسب رأيى الخاص يستهدف 193 قريباً جدا جدا 
> اليوم او غداً على اقصى تقدير 
> تقبل ودى

   هلا والله   والله وانا اخوك وش نسوي له يومين والصفقه مفتوحه وقلت ممكن يطلع ثاني لاكن الحمد لله   ولك تحياتي ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

> ابو عادل ممكن تقولي اتجاااه المجنون ارجوووك انا انتضر ردك

   تفضل اخوي    والله كريم .........

----------


## ابوعادل

وهذا الأربع ساعات    والله كريم .........

----------


## ABHAFXS

SELL USDCHF 10890

----------


## ABHAFXS

LONG EURUSD 4619

----------


## ABHAFXS

LONG GBPJPY 195.53

----------


## ABHAFXS

LONG AUDUSD 8343

----------


## abosalah

> LONG GBPJPY 159.53

 هل تقصد شراء من 195.53

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 75   Sell EURUSD B.E.L 1.4666 T.P1 1.4573 T.P2 1.4523 S.L 1.4766

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول  +93 نقطة

----------


## ABHAFXS

> هل تقصد شراء من 195.53

 اهلين ابو صالح  نعم 19553

----------


## ashrafnajo

اخي ابو تركي مؤشرك بيحكي بيع و انت بتحكي شراء بالنسبة لليورو؟
يا ريت لو تفهمنا بارك الله بك

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اخي ابو تركي مؤشرك بيحكي بيع و انت بتحكي شراء بالنسبة لليورو؟
> يا ريت لو تفهمنا بارك الله بك

 نعم اليوم بيصير حركة قوية الى اعلى ومن ثم معاودة الهبوط 
فانا اريد ان تستفيدوا من الحركة هذة  
والبيع من اعلى

----------


## ashrafnajo

طيب اخي ابو تركي اين نضع الهدف؟

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 79  Buy EURUSD B.E.L 1.4678 T.P1 .4745 T.P2 1.4812  S.L 1.4610

 الحمد لله  اغلاق الصفقة  S.L  -68 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> 

  

> الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول  +93 نقطة

  

> الحمد لله  اغلاق الصفقة S.L  -68 نقطة

 أتمنى ان يكون استفسارك وضح الآن اخى الكريم

----------


## ABHAFXS

LONG GBPAUD 2.2030

----------


## سلطان الجابر

اخوي ابوتركي وضح لنا اكثر   الهدف  وقف الخساره  والدخول  وأن كنت جديد على الموضوع الا اني ماني فاهم وش الطبخه  تقبل ودي ياغالي  اتمنى ان يكون هناك ورشه تعليميه

----------


## ABHAFXS

> طيب اخي ابو تركي اين نضع الهدف؟

 الاهداف حسب معطيات المؤشر الذى لديك

----------


## moxa

> شراء الباوند بسعر 8387  الوقف 8290 الهدف 8720

 فعلا صفقة رائعة ومدروسة بدقة خيالية
هل سوف يصل الهدف  8720 بحلول الغد ام يحتاج اكثر
مع العلم ان سوق الجمعة يسير بشكل مجنون؟؟

----------


## ABHAFXS

> فعلا صفقة رائعة ومدروسة بدقة خيالية
> هل سوف يصل الهدف 8720 بحلول الغد ام يحتاج اكثر
> مع العلم ان سوق الجمعة يسير بشكل مجنون؟؟

 ان شاء الله يوم غدا سوف يصل الى الهدف  او يوم الاثنين بالكثير هذا والله اعلم

----------


## moxa

> ان شاء الله يوم غدا سوف يصل الى الهدف او يوم الاثنين بالكثير هذا والله اعلم

 تسلم يا غالي وبهنيك على المؤشر الاكثر من رائع
ومساعدتك لينا واعطائنا التوجيهات اللازمة انت و الاخ طارق و الاخ عادل
وبصراحة تستاهل جائزة نوبل عليه :015:

----------


## سلطان الجابر

> اخوي ابوتركي وضح لنا اكثر   الهدف  وقف الخساره  والدخول  وأن كنت جديد على الموضوع الا اني ماني فاهم وش الطبخه  تقبل ودي ياغالي  اتمنى ان يكون هناك ورشه تعليميه

  

> LONG AUDUSD 8343

  عذرا ابو تركي دخلت على هذه الصفقه شراء  
فاذا ممكن الوقف والهدف 
بورك فيك

----------


## deanserver

> الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول  +93 نقطة

 عزيزي
فقط للمصادقية
هذة الصفقة ضربت استوب امس على 3 مؤشرات عندي
لكن طبعا ربنا يبارك الأرباح مازالت أعلى بكثر

----------


## ABHAFXS

> عذرا ابو تركي دخلت على هذه الصفقه شراء   فاذا ممكن الوقف والهدف   بورك فيك

 الوقف 8270
الهدف 8429 -8460

----------


## dr.anas

يا شاب انا حابب ادخل معكم بالموضوع  
بس ما عرفان من وين ابدأ
المؤشر الفرص الستوب الهدف شرح كيفية الدخول من المؤشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل يوجد رابط اجد فيه الجابة

----------


## الشمري7

أـبو تركي يابعدي ممكن المؤشر (آخر تحديث) لأني سويت فورمات للجهاز ياغالي

----------


## ABHAFXS

اخوانى واخواتى   نستعمل مؤشر الموجات مع هذا المؤشر الذى سوف انزلة كمساعد لمعرفة الاتجااااااة  ان شاء الله ولا تنسونى من دعواتكم فى العشر الاخيرة من رمضان الله يجزاكم كل خير

----------


## سلطان الجابر

> اخوانى واخواتى   نستعمل مؤشر الموجات مع هذا المؤشر الذى سوف انزلة كمساعد لمعرفة الاتجااااااة  ان شاء الله ولا تنسونى من دعواتكم فى العشر الاخيرة من رمضان الله يجزاكم كل خير

   اخوي ابوتركي   اذاا ممكن شرح للمؤشرين   الصراحه ما ندري من وين نبدا  بورك فيك

----------


## ابوعادل

> اخوانى واخواتى   نستعمل مؤشر الموجات مع هذا المؤشر الذى سوف انزلة كمساعد لمعرفة الاتجااااااة  ان شاء الله ولا تنسونى من دعواتكم فى العشر الاخيرة من رمضان الله يجزاكم كل خير

   جزاك الله خير يا ابو تركي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ..........

----------


## الشمري7

ابو تركي يالغلا صفقة الباوند تفعلت

----------


## moxa

اخوي ابوتركي 
 انا و كل الاعضاء ندعي لك كل يوم بطول العمر و الصحة والعافية
والله يرزقك من خيراته  :A004:

----------


## مصطفى فارس

> اخوانى واخواتى   نستعمل مؤشر الموجات مع هذا المؤشر الذى سوف انزلة كمساعد لمعرفة الاتجااااااة  ان شاء الله ولا تنسونى من دعواتكم فى العشر الاخيرة من رمضان الله يجزاكم كل خير

 جزاك الله كل خير يا أبها على كل مفيد تقدمة  ولكن مؤشر 1.2.3 patterns يغير اتجاة اذا تم كسر القاع المتكون منة الموجة الاولى ,, اعتقد انك تعرف ما اقصد ,, اقول ذلك للتنبية اذ لم تكن لاحظت ذلك ,, والله من وراء القصد ,,   تحياتى

----------


## ABHAFXS

> جزاك الله كل خير يا أبها على كل مفيد تقدمة   ولكن مؤشر 1.2.3 patterns يغير اتجاة اذا تم كسر القاع المتكون منة الموجة الاولى ,, اعتقد انك تعرف ما اقصد ,, اقول ذلك للتنبية اذ لم تكن لاحظت ذلك ,, والله من وراء القصد ,,    تحياتى

 نعم اخى مصطفى  
بس نستعملة تحت التجربة على 4 ساعات فقط لا غير  
واحنا عايزين نعرف الاتجاة منة فقط

----------


## مصطفى فارس

> نعم اخى مصطفى  
> بس نستعملة تحت التجربة على 4 ساعات فقط لا غير  
> واحنا عايزين نعرف الاتجاة منة فقط

  وفقك الله لما يرضاة وتقصدة   تحياتى

----------


## ABHAFXS

هذا المؤشر  نستعملة لمعرفة الاتجاة على 4 ساعات   مع مؤشر الموجات  وبالتوفيق

----------


## محمد ياسين

لك كل الشكر وجزاك الله افضل الخيرا ت

----------


## الخالدي-13

> هذا المؤشر  نستعملة لمعرفة الاتجاة على 4 ساعات   مع مؤشر الموجات  وبالتوفيق

 في الشارت الذي ارفقته مؤشر الموجات اعطى بيع ومؤشر معرفة الاتجاه اعطى شراء ان كان كلامي صحيح  كيف نوفق بين المؤشرين

----------


## ابوعادل

> هذا المؤشر  نستعملة لمعرفة الاتجاة على 4 ساعات   مع مؤشر الموجات  وبالتوفيق

   تسلم يا ابو تركي وعساك على القوة ...........

----------


## FX.LOSER

الحقيقه جهد رائع جزاك الله عنه كل خير  
بس المشكله اني تهت في الردود ومش عارف افهم حاجه  معلش ياريت حضرتك تستحملني شويه 
ياريت ترفق لي اخر تمبلت ومؤشرات بتشتغلو بيها ( لأني لاحظت اختلافات في الشارتات المرفقة ) 
وياريت شرح بسيط لنقطة الدخول والخروج 
وجزاك الله كل خير استاذ أبها اف اكس

----------


## عمران حسن

> الحقيقه جهد رائع جزاك الله عنه كل خير   بس المشكله اني تهت في الردود ومش عارف افهم حاجه  معلش ياريت حضرتك تستحملني شويه  ياريت ترفق لي اخر تمبلت ومؤشرات بتشتغلو بيها ( لأني لاحظت اختلافات في الشارتات المرفقة )  وياريت شرح بسيط لنقطة الدخول والخروج  وجزاك الله كل خير استاذ أبها اف اكس

 وجزاك بمثله اخي  اخر تمبلت ص 121 المشاركة 1805   وفقك الله

----------


## ابوعادل

> تفضل اخوي    والله كريم .........

   

> وهذا الأربع ساعات     والله كريم .........

     مبرووووووووك يا فهد ......

----------


## عمران حسن

ان شاء الله اسبوع حافل بالارباح 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> عزيزي
> فقط للمصادقية
> هذة الصفقة ضربت استوب امس على 3 مؤشرات عندي
> لكن طبعا ربنا يبارك الأرباح مازالت أعلى بكثر

 اعلى نقطة وصل اليها كانت 1.4764 فى FXSOL قبل الاتجاه الى الهدف فان ضرب الـ stop هيكون فرق spreads  من شركة الى اخرى  على أى حال سنضع الـ stop بعد ذلك 10 نقاط فرق عن الوقف المطلوب

----------


## deanserver

> اعلى نقطة وصل اليها كانت 1.4764 فى FXSOL قبل الاتجاه الى الهدف فان ضرب الـ stop هيكون فرق spreads  من شركة الى اخرى  على أى حال سنضع الـ stop بعد ذلك 10 نقاط فرق عن الوقف المطلوب

 لا أخي طارق
انا كنت واضع الأمر في FXSOL

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 78  Buy GBPJPY B.E.L 196.29 T.P1 197.40 T.P2 198.57  S.L 195.82

 الحمد لله  اغلاق الصفقة  S.L -47 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 77  Sell AUDNZD B.E.L 1.2225 T.P 1.2146  S.L 1.2292

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف  +79 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 76  Buy USDJPY B.E.L 105.88 T.P 106.91  S.L 105.01

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف  +103 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 71  Buy EURJPY B.E.L 155.56 T.P1 156.84 T.P2 157.44 T.P3 158.32  S.L 153.79

 الحمد لله  اغلاق الصفقة S.L -177 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 70  Buy AUDNZD B.E.L 1.2223 T.P1 1.2345 T.P2 1.2417  S.L 1.2040

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول والثانى +194 نقطة

----------


## FX.LOSER

استاذ طارق مرفق شارت 
هل الشارت ده صحيح ( يعني من التمبلت اللي بتشتغلو بيه حاليا ) ؟؟ 
وبعدين ياريت لو حضرتك تشرحلي شرح موجز معنى الخطوط اللي ظاهره 
وكمان الارقام اللي على الشمال من فوق 
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## ابوخالد99

موشر dolly

----------


## ابوخالد99

قارن مؤشر dolly مع مؤشر ابو تركي, نفس المؤشر!!!!!

----------


## forexkiller

> قارن مؤشر dolly مع مؤشر ابو تركي, نفس المؤشر!!!!!

 أنا عندي مؤشر dolly و مؤشر أبو التركي والأهداف ليست متطابقة وايضا أماكن وقف الخسارة ,التشابه الوحيد هو موعد الدخول وهذا ليس مؤشر دولي وحده يعتمد علي هذا الموعد ,يوجد العديد من الأستراتيجيات يستغلو فرصة أغلاق بورصة NEW YORK  وأنفتاح بورصة SYDNEY و TOKYO  ,المهم هو أصابة الهدف بنجاح وأنا عجبتني كثيرا أستراتيجية أبو التركي بأصابة الأهداف

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 73  Buy CHFJPY E.L 97.72 T.P1 98.61 T.P2 99.78  S.L 96.31

 الحمد لله  اغلقت الصفقة  S.L -141 نقطة

----------


## abaade

كل عام والجميع بخير  أبو تركي ( الله يقويك ) .... بالنسبة لمؤشر معرفة الاتجاة ل4ساعات ... يبدأ يظهر من اي وقت يعني اعطية مصداقة اكثر لما اشوفة على فريم الساعة ولا الاربع ساعات ولاالربع ساعة ولا النص ساعة ؟؟؟؟؟ ( مثال )يعني اذا شفتة على فريم الساعة نزول (المؤشر) وعمل النزول هذا وبعد كذا من دعم معين حاول الارتداد وعمل توقع اتجاة طلوع (المؤشر)وكان على فريم الربع ساعة يعني في هذه الحالة ايش يكون التصور الجاي للعملة ياريت لو توضحي هذه المعلومة ولك جزيل الشكر....  مع العلم انه كلما كبرت الفريمات كانت نسبة التوقع اقوى..... لاكن سؤالي متى اغير التوقع مع ظهور المؤشر من اي فريم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابوخالد99

مؤشر Dolly

----------


## AlShamali

> مؤشر Dolly

 
مؤشر بو تركي يختلف تمام حبيبي اذا كنت محتاج مؤشر بو تركي لا يردك الا لسانك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## AlShamali

> هذا المؤشر  نستعملة لمعرفة الاتجاة على 4 ساعات   مع مؤشر الموجات  وبالتوفيق

 *نتايج المؤشر اليوم على الديمو *

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> استاذ طارق مرفق شارت  هل الشارت ده صحيح ( يعني من التمبلت اللي بتشتغلو بيه حاليا ) ؟؟  وبعدين ياريت لو حضرتك تشرحلي شرح موجز معنى الخطوط اللي ظاهره  وكمان الارقام اللي على الشمال من فوق  وشكرا جزيلا

 اخى الكريم  هذه ليست الاخيرة  آخر نسخة من مؤشر ابو تركى  موجود بتوقيعى .. افتح الـ link ومنه حمل المؤشرات  وسنضيف الشرح لاحقا ان شاء الله

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 80  Sell CHFJPY E.L 95.74 T.P1 94.83 T.P2 93.22 S.L 97.59

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## حكيم الزمان

كل عام  وانتم بخير  وصحة وسلامه وعافية وسعة رزق

----------


## forexOne

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## scorpion

اخي ننتظر الشرح خصوصا لمؤشر الاتجاه الاخير   

> اخى الكريم  هذه ليست الاخيرة  آخر نسخة من مؤشر ابو تركى موجود بتوقيعى .. افتح الـ link ومنه حمل المؤشرات  وسنضيف الشرح لاحقا ان شاء الله

----------


## arwa1

> اخى الكريم  هذه ليست الاخيرة  آخر نسخة من مؤشر ابو تركى موجود بتوقيعى .. افتح الـ link ومنه حمل المؤشرات  وسنضيف الشرح لاحقا ان شاء الله

  
اول شي كل عام وانت بخير وجميع الاعضاء وعلى راسهم ابو تركي والاخ العزيز ابو عادل 
** المؤشر في توقيعك يعطيني الهاي واللو والاهداف فقط     هل هناك مؤشرات مفقوده
    او انها مكمله لما قبل من مؤشرات فاذا كانت مكمله نرجو ارفاق المؤشرات المعتمده جميعا
    واذا كانت المؤشرات المرفقه من الاخ ابو عادل هي الكاملة صفحه 121 المشاركه رقم 1805         نرجو التاكيد من قبلك او من قبل الاخ ابو عادل
** في بعض الشارتات تتم التوصيه على شراء مثلا ويكون الخط الاصفر فوق الاحمر فكيف يكون
    هذاهل توجد معطيات نعتمد عليها اقوى من مواقع الخطين الاحمر والاصفر
** الوقف هل يكون يبعد عن الخط الاصفر بكم نقطه
** في حاله تم التاكيد من قبلكم على المؤشرات وهذا ما اتمنى هل يصح الدخول مره اخرى في نفس  
    اليوم في حاله تحققت الاهداف في نفس اليوم 
عفوا للاطاله لاني قرات الموضوع بالكامل واصبح لدي لبس في المؤشرات وطريقة العمل ولاكثر من مره تمت ازالت برنامج al trade ( طبعا اذا كان هو البرنامج المستخدم  :Big Grin:  )
 وشكرا لصبركم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## arwa1

خاص بالمشاركة السابقة  اللي عيدو اليوم ابغي العيدية منهم بالرد على الاستفسارات واللي بكره بكره برضه عيديه ويردو   وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 80  Sell CHFJPY E.L 95.74 T.P1 94.83 T.P2 93.22  S.L 97.59

 الحمد لله اغلاق الصفقة عند 95.44  لظهور اشارات شراء  +30 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

*الحمد لله الذي بلغنا شهر رمضان،*  *ونسأله سبحانه أن يتقبل منا الصيام والقيام*  *وندعوه سبحانه أن يعيده علينا أزمنة مديدة وأعواما عديدة*   *وأن يعيده على الأمة العربية والإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات*   *وكل عام وانتم بخير*

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 81 Sell EURAUD E.L 1.7786 T.P 1.7640 S.L 1.8114

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 82 Sell CADJPY E.L 99.80 T.P1 98.69 T.P2 97.63 S.L 100.91

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 83 Buy AUDJPY E.L 84.02 T.P1 86.64 T.P2 88.13 S.L 82.16

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 84 Buy GBPJPY E.L 189.05 T.P1 191.00 T.P2 193.28 S.L 186.26

----------


## forexkiller

تم الدخول بجميع الأهداف, شكرا طارق علي التوضيح

----------


## forexkiller

بالنسبة ل EURO/AUD  دخلت شراء و AUD/JPY  دخلت بيع وتوكلت علي الله

----------


## mj 007

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ممكن توقعات اليوم  AUD/USD مع تحياتي

----------


## forexkiller

النقطة التي لم أفهمها أن مؤشر أبو التركي أعطي بيع AUD/JPY  وأعطي شراء ل 
EURO/AUD  كيف دخلنا عكس الأتجاه

----------


## abaade

:015: كل عام والجميع بخير  :015:   الاخ ابو تركي مارديت على طلبي في المشاركة رقم 2077 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ معلش يامعلم انا لسا بتعلم

----------


## hre007

وده كمان المجنون  يا اخ طارق عاطي بيع على المؤشر والتوصية شراء
اكيد في حاجة مش مفهومه .. يا ريت توضحلنا طريقة العمل جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابو طارق

الاخ طارق.. كل عام وانت بخير وكل المشاركين معنا في هذا الموضوع بالنسبه للكندي ين.. ابتعد السعر عن منطقة الدخول واصبح اقرب الي الستوب.. هل تنصحنا بالالتزام بالستوب بالنقطه ام الاقفال على خساره اقل والخروج..؟؟ لان الكندي والعلم عند الله ماخد موجة صعود..

----------


## uae_hawk

> وده كمان المجنون  يا اخ طارق عاطي بيع على المؤشر والتوصية شراء
> اكيد في حاجة مش مفهومه .. يا ريت توضحلنا طريقة العمل جزاك الله كل خير

 نفس السؤال ما فهمت؟؟؟؟
ارجو التوضيح 
الخط الاحمر فو الاصفر يعني البيع ...صحيح
ارجو توضيح الاستراتيجيه
وشكرا

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> الاخ طارق.. كل عام وانت بخير وكل المشاركين معنا في هذا الموضوع  بالنسبه للكندي ين.. ابتعد السعر عن منطقة الدخول واصبح اقرب الي الستوب.. هل تنصحنا بالالتزام بالستوب بالنقطه ام الاقفال على خساره اقل والخروج..؟؟  لان الكندي والعلم عند الله ماخد موجة صعود..

   الاتجاه تغير الان شراء على جميع المؤشرات  ويفضل الخروج من الصفقة عند 100.30

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 84   Buy GBPJPY E.L 189.05 T.P1 191.00 T.P2 193.28  S.L 186.26

  

> وده كمان المجنون يا اخ طارق عاطي بيع على المؤشر والتوصية شراء
> اكيد في حاجة مش مفهومه .. يا ريت توضحلنا طريقة العمل جزاك الله كل خير

  

> نفس السؤال ما فهمت؟؟؟؟
> ارجو التوضيح 
> الخط الاحمر فو الاصفر يعني البيع ...صحيح
> ارجو توضيح الاستراتيجيه
> وشكرا

 اخوانى الكرام خط اغلاق اليوم السابق الاحمر فوق خط البيفوت الاصفر = شراء  وبالنسبة للمؤشر الاخير تحت الاختبار لتوقع الاتجاه مناسب على الـ 4 ساعات يمكن استخدامه كعامل اضافى لتأكيد الاتجاه ولاتعتمد عليه وحده  سأقوم باعداد شرح لمؤشر اخونا ابو تركى .. سامحونى فى الوقت فقط اخوانى

----------


## forexkiller

> اخوانى الكرام خط اغلاق اليوم السابق الاحمر فوق خط البيفوت الاصفر = شراء  وبالنسبة للمؤشر الاخير تحت الاختبار لتوقع الاتجاه مناسب على الـ 4 ساعات يمكن استخدامه كعامل اضافى لتأكيد الاتجاه ولاتعتمد عليه وحده  سأقوم باعداد شرح لمؤشر اخونا ابو تركى .. سامحونى فى الوقت فقط اخوانى

 
الأن فهمت الطريقة ، أتجاه EURO/AUD  و AUD/JPY  يسير بالأتجاه حسب طريقة البايفوت

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 81  Sell EURAUD E.L 1.7786 T.P 1.7640  S.L 1.8114

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف  +146 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 82  Sell CADJPY E.L 99.80 T.P1 98.69 T.P2 97.63  S.L 100.91

   الحمد لله  الخروج من الصفقة عند 99.95  بسبب عكس الاتجاه الى شراء  -15 نقطة

----------


## forexkiller

> الحمد لله  الخروج من الصفقة عند 99.95  بسبب عكس الاتجاه الى شراء  -15 نقطة

 بمواقع المواقيت الأقتصادية وجدت 5 تقارير هامة علي الين قبل بداية تنفيذ الأستراتيجية بعشر دقائق

----------


## aporno

يأخوان مارايكم في الباوند ين الصفقه خسرانه اكثر من 100 نقطة حتى الان

----------


## forexkiller

التقارير هي 
JPY Tankan Large All Industry Capex (3Q)    GMT 23:50 
JPY Tankan Large Manufacturers Index (3Q)  GMT 23:50 
JPY Tankan Non-Manufacturing Outlook (3Q) GMT 23:50 
JPY Tankan Non-Manufacturing Index (3Q)  GMT 23:50 
JPY Tankan Large Manufacturers Outlook (3Q)  GMT 23:50

----------


## uae_hawk

> اخوانى الكرام خط اغلاق اليوم السابق الاحمر فوق خط البيفوت الاصفر = شراء  وبالنسبة للمؤشر الاخير تحت الاختبار لتوقع الاتجاه مناسب على الـ 4 ساعات يمكن استخدامه كعامل اضافى لتأكيد الاتجاه ولاتعتمد عليه وحده  سأقوم باعداد شرح لمؤشر اخونا ابو تركى .. سامحونى فى الوقت فقط اخوانى

 معروف يا ابو تركي بمساعدتك واخوك ابها للناس الاخرين  
انا فتحت بيع للباوند ين والحمد الله 120+ نقطة الى الان 
ولكن بدمج مؤشرك مع مؤشرات ثانيه....  
وشكرا للرد بخصوص الشرح بو تركي

----------


## forexkiller

التقارير الهامة ليوم الغد   High  AUD GMT 01:30   AUD Trade Balance (Australian dollar) (AUG)    High  AUD GMT 04:00 AUD Quarterly Wage Agreements (2Q  Medium EUR GMT 09:00 EUR Euro-Zone Producer Price Index (YoY) (AUG  EUR Euro-Zone Producer Price Index (MoM) (AUG   High  EUR GMT 11:45 EUR European Central Bank Rate Decision  High  EUR GMT 12:30
EUR ECB President Trichet Holds Press Conference

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 84  Buy GBPJPY E.L 189.05 T.P1 191.00 T.P2 193.28  S.L 186.26

 الحمد لله  اغلقت الصفقة S.L -279 نقطة اللهم اخلف لنا خيرا

----------


## الملك كليب

أخوي طارق أولا نشكرك جزيل الشكر على مجهوداتك الجبارة .. 
ثانيا : لي ملاحظة :: ألا تلاحظ أن السعر الآن يعاكس المؤشر المستخدم الآن ؟؟ 
شي غريب والله (( نرجو التوضيح )) ولك جزيل الشكر .

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> أخوي طارق أولا نشكرك جزيل الشكر على مجهوداتك الجبارة .. 
> ثانيا : لي ملاحظة :: ألا تلاحظ أن السعر الآن يعاكس المؤشر المستخدم الآن ؟؟ 
> شي غريب والله (( نرجو التوضيح )) ولك جزيل الشكر .

 اخى الكريم حركة السعر كانت تسير مع المؤشر للصفقات الثلاث السابقة  ولكن عكست الاتجاه قبل الوصول للاهداف بقيم قريبة منها  ومؤشر توقع الاتجاه لاخونا ابو تركى يعمل بشكل جيد على الاربع ساعات  وفقنا الله لما فيه الخير

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

اخوانى الكرام مرفق  template  &  indicators   لاستراتيجية اخونا الفاضل ابو تركى بارك الله له وجعلها فى ميزان حسناته  والشرح سيكون لاحقا بعد الانتهاء منه ان شاء الله   يجب ان يكون الشكل النهائى للـ template كالآتى:

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

شرح مؤشر ابو تركى ABHAFXS باستخدام الـ template المعروض بالمشاركة السابقة  على chart H4 اربع ساعات: اشارة الدخول شراء بترتيب الاولوية: 1. خط اغلاق اليوم السابق الاحمر المنقط Entry Level فوق خط [Entry[0 الـ Orange  (شرط أساسى) 2. الخط الثالث الاخضر بمؤشر توقع الاتجاه يكون لاعلى  (شرط أساسى) 3. مؤشر الموجات يكون شراء بمعنى خطوط TProfit1,2,3 الصفراء تكون أعلى خط [Entry[0 الـ Orange 4. خط الـ D1 Level السماوى اللون يكون أسفل خط الـ Entry Level الاحمر المنقط الخروج من صفقة الشراء: 1. عكس اتجاه مؤشر توقع الاتجاه عندما يكون الخط الثالث الاحمر لاسفل 2. الوصول للاهداف TProfit1 or 2 or 3 حسب طريقة المتاجرة أى يمكن الاكتفاء بالهدف الاول والدخول مرة أخرى من مستوى أقل بعد التصحيح بنفس الزوج أو البحث عن فرصة أخرى بزوج آخر وفى الغالب يكون بعد الاغلاق اليومى  واشارة الدخول والخروج بيع عكس الشروط تماما

----------


## عمران حسن

> شرح مؤشر ابو تركى ABHAFXS باستخدام الـ template المعروض بالمشاركة السابقة   على chart H4 اربع ساعات: اشارة الدخول شراء بترتيب الاولوية: 1. خط اغلاق اليوم السابق الاحمر المنقط Entry Level فوق خط [Entry[0 الـ Orange 2. الخط الثالث الاخضر بمؤشر توقع الاتجاه يكون لاعلى 3. مؤشر الموجات يكون شراء بمعنى خطوط TProfit1,2,3 الصفراء تكون أعلى خط [Entry[0 الـ Orange 4. خط الـ D1 Level السماوى اللون يكون أسفل خط الـ Entry Level الاحمر المنقط الخروج من صفقة الشراء: 1. عكس اتجاه مؤشر توقع الاتجاه عندما يكون الخط الثالث الاحمر لاسفل 2. الوصول للاهداف TProfit1 or 2 or 3 حسب طريقة المتاجرة أى يمكن الاكتفاء بالهدف الاول والدخول مرة أخرى من مستوى أقل بعد التصحيح بنفس الزوج أو البحث عن فرصة أخرى بزوج آخر وفى الغالب يكون بعد الاغلاق اليومى   واشارة الدخول والخروج بيع عكس الشروط تماما جزاكم الله الف و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## hre007

> اخوانى الكرام خط اغلاق اليوم السابق الاحمر فوق خط البيفوت الاصفر = شراء  وبالنسبة للمؤشر الاخير تحت الاختبار لتوقع الاتجاه مناسب على الـ 4 ساعات يمكن استخدامه كعامل اضافى لتأكيد الاتجاه ولاتعتمد عليه وحده  سأقوم باعداد شرح لمؤشر اخونا ابو تركى .. سامحونى فى الوقت فقط اخوانى

  

> اخوانى الكرام مرفق template & indicators  لاستراتيجية اخونا الفاضل ابو تركى بارك الله له وجعلها فى ميزان حسناته  والشرح سيكون لاحقا بعد الانتهاء منه ان شاء الله   يجب ان يكون الشكل النهائى للـ template كالآتى:

   

> شرح مؤشر ابو تركى ABHAFXS باستخدام الـ template المعروض بالمشاركة السابقة   على chart H4 اربع ساعات: اشارة الدخول شراء بترتيب الاولوية: 1. خط اغلاق اليوم السابق الاحمر المنقط Entry Level فوق خط [Entry[0 الـ Orange (شرط أساسى) 2. الخط الثالث الاخضر بمؤشر توقع الاتجاه يكون لاعلى (شرط أساسى) 3. مؤشر الموجات يكون شراء بمعنى خطوط TProfit1,2,3 الصفراء تكون أعلى خط [Entry[0 الـ Orange 4. خط الـ D1 Level السماوى اللون يكون أسفل خط الـ Entry Level الاحمر المنقط الخروج من صفقة الشراء: 1. عكس اتجاه مؤشر توقع الاتجاه عندما يكون الخط الثالث الاحمر لاسفل 2. الوصول للاهداف TProfit1 or 2 or 3 حسب طريقة المتاجرة أى يمكن الاكتفاء بالهدف الاول والدخول مرة أخرى من مستوى أقل بعد التصحيح بنفس الزوج أو البحث عن فرصة أخرى بزوج آخر وفى الغالب يكون بعد الاغلاق اليومى   واشارة الدخول والخروج بيع عكس الشروط تماما

   كرم اخلاقك لا يفوقه الا كرم اخلاقك جزاك الله كل خير ..  وعيد سعيد عليك  وعلى جميع الاخوه وعلى الامه الاسلاميه ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## scorpion

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي على التمبليت و الشرح   

> شرح مؤشر ابو تركى ABHAFXS باستخدام الـ template المعروض بالمشاركة السابقة   على chart H4 اربع ساعات: اشارة الدخول شراء بترتيب الاولوية: 1. خط اغلاق اليوم السابق الاحمر المنقط Entry Level فوق خط [Entry[0 الـ Orange (شرط أساسى) 2. الخط الثالث الاخضر بمؤشر توقع الاتجاه يكون لاعلى (شرط أساسى) 3. مؤشر الموجات يكون شراء بمعنى خطوط TProfit1,2,3 الصفراء تكون أعلى خط [Entry[0 الـ Orange 4. خط الـ D1 Level السماوى اللون يكون أسفل خط الـ Entry Level الاحمر المنقط الخروج من صفقة الشراء: 1. عكس اتجاه مؤشر توقع الاتجاه عندما يكون الخط الثالث الاحمر لاسفل 2. الوصول للاهداف TProfit1 or 2 or 3 حسب طريقة المتاجرة أى يمكن الاكتفاء بالهدف الاول والدخول مرة أخرى من مستوى أقل بعد التصحيح بنفس الزوج أو البحث عن فرصة أخرى بزوج آخر وفى الغالب يكون بعد الاغلاق اليومى   واشارة الدخول والخروج بيع عكس الشروط تماما

----------


## ابوعادل

> اخوانى الكرام مرفق template & indicators  لاستراتيجية اخونا الفاضل ابو تركى بارك الله له وجعلها فى ميزان حسناته  والشرح سيكون لاحقا بعد الانتهاء منه ان شاء الله   يجب ان يكون الشكل النهائى للـ template كالآتى:

   

> شرح مؤشر ابو تركى ABHAFXS باستخدام الـ template المعروض بالمشاركة السابقة   على chart H4 اربع ساعات: اشارة الدخول شراء بترتيب الاولوية: 1. خط اغلاق اليوم السابق الاحمر المنقط Entry Level فوق خط [Entry[0 الـ Orange (شرط أساسى) 2. الخط الثالث الاخضر بمؤشر توقع الاتجاه يكون لاعلى (شرط أساسى) 3. مؤشر الموجات يكون شراء بمعنى خطوط TProfit1,2,3 الصفراء تكون أعلى خط [Entry[0 الـ Orange 4. خط الـ D1 Level السماوى اللون يكون أسفل خط الـ Entry Level الاحمر المنقط الخروج من صفقة الشراء: 1. عكس اتجاه مؤشر توقع الاتجاه عندما يكون الخط الثالث الاحمر لاسفل 2. الوصول للاهداف TProfit1 or 2 or 3 حسب طريقة المتاجرة أى يمكن الاكتفاء بالهدف الاول والدخول مرة أخرى من مستوى أقل بعد التصحيح بنفس الزوج أو البحث عن فرصة أخرى بزوج آخر وفى الغالب يكون بعد الاغلاق اليومى   واشارة الدخول والخروج بيع عكس الشروط تماما

   يعطيك العافيه أخوي طارق وأتمنى إنه وضحت للأخوان طريقه الدخول والخروج .......

----------


## moxa

> شرح مؤشر ابو تركى ABHAFXS باستخدام الـ template المعروض بالمشاركة السابقة   على chart H4 اربع ساعات: اشارة الدخول شراء بترتيب الاولوية: 1. خط اغلاق اليوم السابق الاحمر المنقط Entry Level فوق خط [Entry[0 الـ Orange (شرط أساسى) 2. الخط الثالث الاخضر بمؤشر توقع الاتجاه يكون لاعلى (شرط أساسى) 3. مؤشر الموجات يكون شراء بمعنى خطوط TProfit1,2,3 الصفراء تكون أعلى خط [Entry[0 الـ Orange 4. خط الـ D1 Level السماوى اللون يكون أسفل خط الـ Entry Level الاحمر المنقط الخروج من صفقة الشراء: 1. عكس اتجاه مؤشر توقع الاتجاه عندما يكون الخط الثالث الاحمر لاسفل 2. الوصول للاهداف TProfit1 or 2 or 3 حسب طريقة المتاجرة أى يمكن الاكتفاء بالهدف الاول والدخول مرة أخرى من مستوى أقل بعد التصحيح بنفس الزوج أو البحث عن فرصة أخرى بزوج آخر وفى الغالب يكون بعد الاغلاق اليومى   واشارة الدخول والخروج بيع عكس الشروط تماما

 فعلا شرح اكثر من رائع  :015:

----------


## الملك كليب

مشكور يالغالي... 
وننتظر الفرص للدخول إن شاء الله و التجربة

----------


## ابو اليازي

جزاكم الله الف الف خير على الشرح الاكثر من رائع 
لكن لطفا وليس امرا ياريت توضيح افضل وقت للعمل على  
البرنامج واتمنى من الجميع وضع الفرص في المشاركه 
ليتسنى للجميع معرفة اذا ما كان فهمه للبرنامج والية  
العمل به سليمه  
وجعل الله عملكم في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## عمران حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  هل هذه كانت فرصة بيع مكتملة الشروط

----------


## عمران حسن

هل هذه فرصة بيع الاسترالي ين مكتمله

----------


## عمران حسن

هل هذه تعتبر فرصة ضائعة

----------


## عمران حسن

هل الفرص تستمر باستمرار الترندام يومي و نضع لها حد بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  هل هذه كانت فرصة بيع مكتملة الشروط

 نعم اخى عمران فرصة البيع مكتملة الشروط  ولكن نقطة الدخول بعدت جدا والهدف الاول تحقق وفى معظم الاحيان يحدث تصحيح بين كل هدف والثانى فلا تدخل من نقطة بعيدة عن نقطة الدخول هكذا وانما تنتظر التصحيح ان حدث لتدخل من نقطة قريبة من نقطة الدخول بالمؤشر

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> هل هذه فرصة بيع الاسترالي ين مكتمله

 وهذه ايضا فرصة بيع مكتملة الشروط  ولكن نقطة الدخول بعدت جدا ويمكن بعد الاغلاق اليومى وضع  Sell Entry Level أمر بيع معلق  من نقطة الـ [Entry[0 حتى تحصل على اعلى ربح ممكن من الصفقة أو اغلاق Stop Loss على خسارة مقبولة

----------


## arwa1

وين توصياتك استاذ طارق

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> هل هذه تعتبر فرصة ضائعة

 احترس اخى الكريم العمل يجب ان يكون على chart H4  الاربع ساعات وليس الساعة  حيث ان مؤشر توقع الاتجاه يعمل على الاربع ساعات  وهذه ليست فرصة اطلاقا حيث ان اتجاه مؤشر الموجات شراء ولكن اتجاه مؤشر توقع الاتجاه يشير الى بيع على اعتبار انه على الاربع ساعات فيوجد تعارض فلا داعى للدخول

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 85Sell GBPJPY S.E.L 186.35 T.P1 184.69 T.P2 182.97 S.L 188.22

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 86Buy GBPCHF B.E.L 2.0002 T.P1 2.0091 T.P2 .0192 S.L 1.9882

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 87Sell EURUSD S.E.L 1.3888 T.P1 1.3746 T.P2 1.3613 S.L 1.4042

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع الباوند دولار 1.7637    الهدف  1.7550   الستوب 1.7750    والله كريم ..........

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 88Buy EURAUD B.E.L 1.7764 T.P1 1.7888 T.P2 1.8023 S.L 1.7621

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الباوند أسترالي  2.2590   الهدف 2.2831   الوقف 2.2370    والله كريم ..........

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 89Sell EURGBP S.E.L 0.7864 T.P1 0.7778 T.P2 0.7730 S.L 0.7928

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع الفرنك ين  93.10  الهدف 92.20   الوقف 94.85   والله كريم ............

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع الأسترالي كندي  0.8355   الهدف  0.8290   الوقف  0.8480    والله كريم ............

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الباوند كندي 1.8935   الهدف 1.9075    الوقف  1.8730    والله كريم .............

----------


## ابوعادل

بيع اليورو ين  146.50   الهدف 144.90    الوقف 149.35    والله كريم ..............

----------


## ابوعادل

> بيع الباوند دولار 1.7637    الهدف 1.7550   الستوب 1.7750     والله كريم ..........

   

> شراء الباوند أسترالي 2.2590   الهدف 2.2831   الوقف 2.2370    والله كريم ..........

   

> بيع الفرنك ين 93.10  الهدف 92.20   الوقف 94.85   والله كريم ............

   

> بيع الأسترالي كندي 0.8355   الهدف 0.8290   الوقف 0.8480    والله كريم ............

   

> شراء الباوند كندي 1.8935   الهدف 1.9075    الوقف 1.8730    والله كريم .............

   

> بيع اليورو ين 146.50    الهدف 144.90    الوقف 149.35     والله كريم ..............

     أخواني أي من الفرص هذي توصل للهدف قبل ما توصل منطقه الدخول تكون الفرصه ملغيه   اوكي يا شباب  :Good:

----------


## AlShamali

> أخواني أي من الفرص هذي توصل للهدف قبل ما توصل منطقه الدخول تكون الفرصه ملغيه   اوكي يا شباب [/center]

 راي من راي اخوي صعب ننتطر الرقم يصعد لي خط الانتري مرات السعر ينزل بسرعه وبهذا تضيع فرصه ... غير انه خط الانتري اعتبره خط مخطور في يغير مؤشر البروفت اتجاهه من بيع الى شراء والعكس صحيح ... 
ارى انه لو اخذنا االسعر بنص المسافه بين الانتري والخط البنفسجي يكون اضمن  
اتمنى من الاخوان ان يشاركونا باراهم بخصوص هذا الشأن

----------


## ابوعادل

> راي من راي اخوي صعب ننطر الرقم يصعد لي خط الانتري مرات السعر ينزل بسرعه وهذا الي لاحظته ... غير انه خط الانتري اعتبره خط مشبوه في يغير مؤشر البلاوفت اتجاه من بيع الى شراء والعكس صحيح ... 
> ارى انه لو اخذنا االسعر بنص المسافه بين الانتري والخط البنفسجي يكون اضمن  
> اتمنى من الاخوان ان يشاركونا باراهم بخصوص هذا الشأن

   شوف عزيزي أنظر الى المشاركه رقم 1810 وبنفس الصفحه حمل المؤشرات اللي فيه  وعلمني وش يطلع لك آخر اليوم اوكي  :Wink Smile:

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الدولار فرنك  1.1335  الهدف 1.1412   الوقف  1.1200   والله كريم ...........

----------


## AlShamali

> شوف عزيزي أنظر الى المشاركه رقم 1810 وبنفس الصفحه حمل المؤشرات اللي فيه  وعلمني وش يطلع لك آخر اليوم اوكي

    مشكور على الرد اخوي .. 
وضحت الصوورة اكثر

----------


## arwa1

ابو عادل بالنسبه لصفقه الكيبل هل تفعلت

----------


## ابوعادل

> ابو عادل بالنسبه لصفقه الكيبل هل تفعلت

   نعم تفعلت والله كريم ..........

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الباوند أسترالي 2.2590    الهدف 2.2831   الوقف 2.2370     والله كريم ..........

   الدخول من هنا على 2.2710 ما فيه مانع   نعدل الوقف الى 2.2460 والهدف نفسه   الهدف الثاني 2.2980   والله كريم

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

جزاكم الله خير يا اخوان   
وجزاك الله خير يا اخ ابهى

----------


## ابوعادل

> جزاكم الله خير يا اخوان  
> وجزاك الله خير يا اخ ابهى

   وأياك أخي الكريم .......

----------


## عمران حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  التحيه والتقدير لكم اخواني   ابوتركي و الاخ طارق و الاخ ابوعادل  و انتم تقومون بالعمل على اكمل وجه   وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه و رزقكم صحة وعافيه

----------


## ابوعادل

> بيع الباوند دولار 1.7637    الهدف 1.7550   الستوب 1.7750     والله كريم ..........

  
الحمد الله السعر وصل الى 1.7763 وأرتد وضرب الستوب .............

----------


## ابوعادل

> بيع الفرنك ين 93.10  الهدف 92.20   الوقف 94.85    والله كريم ............

  
الحمد لله تحقق الهدف .............

----------


## ابوعادل

> بيع الأسترالي كندي 0.8355   الهدف 0.8290   الوقف 0.8480     والله كريم ............

  
الحمد لله ضرب الستوب ........

----------


## ابوعادل

> شراء الباوند كندي 1.8935   الهدف 1.9075    الوقف 1.8730     والله كريم .............

  
الصفقه ما تفعلت لذلك تكون ملغاه ........

----------


## ابوعادل

> بيع اليورو ين 146.50   الهدف 144.90    الوقف 149.35     والله كريم ..............

   
الصفقه ما تفعلت لذلك ملغاه ........

----------


## ابوعادل

> الدخول من هنا على 2.2710 ما فيه مانع   نعدل الوقف الى 2.2460 والهدف نفسه   الهدف الثاني 2.2980    والله كريم

  
نغلق الصفقه على ربح 160 نقطه ........

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 85 Sell GBPJPY S.E.L 186.35 T.P1 184.69 T.P2 182.97  S.L 188.22

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول +166 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 86 Buy GBPCHF B.E.L 2.0002 T.P1 2.0091 T.P2 .0192  S.L 1.9882

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول +89 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 87 Sell EURUSD S.E.L 1.3888 T.P1 1.3746 T.P2 1.3613  S.L 1.4042

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول +142 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 88 Buy EURAUD B.E.L 1.7764 T.P1 1.7888 T.P2 1.8023  S.L 1.7621

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول +124 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 89  Sell EURGBP S.E.L 0.7864 T.P1 0.7778 T.P2 0.7730  S.L 0.7928

 الحمد لله  لم تتفعل الصفقة  وبالتالى تم الغاء الصفقة المعلقة

----------


## forexkiller

مشكور طارق علي التطويرات الجديدة ,جاري التجربة أن شاء الله

----------


## ABHAFXS

GBPJPY

----------


## ABHAFXS

GBPCHF

----------


## ABHAFXS

USDCAD

----------


## ABHAFXS

EURJPY

----------


## at the best

اخوي ابها  بارك الله فيك هذا اكيد اصدا جديد؟؟ صح

----------


## رنين الفراق

الحمدلله الحين خلصت قراءة كل الموووضوع...مجنون فشرح ابوتركي بصراحه واثق فيه كل الثقه لانه متميز جدا
الله يحفظك يارب
الظاهر عند ابوتركي مؤشر اخر...!!!

----------


## ابوعادل

تسلم يا ابو تركي ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## dr.anas

السلام عليكم
هل من المكن اخي اعطائي هذا الموشر

----------


## ABHAFXS

> السلام عليكم
> هل من المكن اخي اعطائي هذا الموشر

 اهلين اخى انس 
المؤشر لم انتهى منة الى الان  
لكن ساضع فرصة للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## ABHAFXS

الشارت بيحكى عن نفسة

----------


## جولاي

> الشارت بيحكى عن نفسة

    والمنتدى يحكي عن ابداااعك رعااك الله يا ابا تركي      وفقك الله

----------


## ابوعادل

الله الله يا ابو تركي إيش الأبداعات واللمسات الحلوه  
الله يوفقك يارب

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 90Buy USDCHF B.E.L 1.1318 T.P1 1.1391 T.P2 1.1480 S.L 1.1206

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 91Sell CHFJPY S.E.L 92.88 T.P 92.11 S.L 93.97

----------


## kanzsea

هل فرصة الدولار ين   بيع من 105.30  والهدف هو 103.70

----------


## aporno

> الشارت بيحكى عن نفسة

 مع الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك هل نستطيع الدخول يابوتركي على هذة الفرص ولو سمحت كم الاستوب

----------


## الملك كليب

المجنون زحلط  :Drive1:   :Yikes3:

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 91 Sell CHFJPY S.E.L 92.88 T.P 92.11  S.L 93.97

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف  +77 نقطة

----------


## الملك كليب

> Trade 90 Buy USDCHF B.E.L 1.1318 T.P1 1.1391 T.P2 1.1480  S.L 1.1206

 مبروووووووووك أخي طارق تحقق الهدف الأول  ((    73 نقطة  ))  :015:  
ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك يا أخي طارق والأخوة جميعا 
لكم مني ومن جميع الزملاء كل الشكر والتقدير  :015:   :Eh S(7):

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> مبروووووووووك أخي طارق تحقق الهدف الأول (( 73 نقطة ))  
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك يا أخي طارق والأخوة جميعا 
> لكم مني ومن جميع الزملاء كل الشكر والتقدير

 بارك الله لك اخى الكريم

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 90  Buy USDCHF B.E.L 1.1318 T.P1 1.1391 T.P2 1.1480  S.L 1.1206

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول والثانى +162 نقطة

----------


## moxa

> الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول والثانى +162 نقطة

 والله شيء يرفع الراس
الله يوفقك كمان و كمان يا وحش
والله يديمك علينا انت و ابو تركي والاخ عادل  :A004:

----------


## ABHAFXS

حركة اليوم عنيفة جدا

----------


## ABHAFXS

.......

----------


## moxa

اخي العزيز ابو تركي
بالنسبة ل EURUSD
الان السعر 1.3470
هل سوف يخترقه ؟
مع العلم اني فاتح صفقة شراء والى الان خسران 200 نقطة
فهل اغلقها ؟ 
ومشكور سلف

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اخي العزيز ابو تركي
> بالنسبة ل EURUSD
> الان السعر 1.3470
> هل سوف يخترقه ؟
> مع العلم اني فاتح صفقة شراء والى الان خسران 200 نقطة
> فهل اغلقها ؟ 
> ومشكور سلف

 اتوقع والله اعلم الزوج محصور بين 3640 -3457

----------


## رنين الفراق

هل توجد صفقه حاليا؟

----------


## moxa

> اتوقع والله اعلم الزوج محصور بين 3640 -3457

 مشكور يا ابو تركي
وانا بتوقع انه لن ينزل عن 1.3400

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 92Sell EURGBP S.E.L 0.7740 T.P 0.7662 S.L 0.7809

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 93Sell EURUSD S.E.L 1.3540 T.P1 1.3369 T.P2 1.3227 S.L 1.3687

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 93Sell GBPJPY S.E.L 179.69 T.P1 175.27 T.P2 172.11 S.L 183.75

----------


## deanserver

هل الملكي مفعل الأن أخ طارق

----------


## الملك كليب

> هل الملكي مفعل الأن أخ طارق

 نعم تفعل يا الغالي وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## arwa1

نعم تفعل  بعد اذن الاخ طارق

----------


## deanserver

ربنا يوفق و يجعلة يوم خير علينا ان شاء الله

----------


## محارب نجد

> Trade 93Sell GBPJPY S.E.L 179.69  T.P1 175.27 T.P2 172.11 S.L 183.75

 هل الرقم باللون الازرق صحيح اخي تركي او عندي لبس

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 93 Sell GBPJPY S.E.L 179.69 T.P1 175.27 T.P2 172.11  S.L 183.75

   

> هل الرقم باللون الازرق صحيح اخي تركي او عندي لبس

 نعم صحيح اخى عبد الله فهو أمر بيع معلق  وهى أفضل نقطة يمكن الدخول منها بيع اذا وصل التصحيح الحالى اليها  والله الموفق

----------


## محارب نجد

شكراً لك اخي تركي لسرعه ردك وفقك الله

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 95Buy EURAUD B.E.L 1.8541 T.P 1.8788 S.L 1.8309

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 96Sell AUDNZD S.E.L 1.1436 T.P 1.1272 S.L 1.1566

----------


## محارب نجد

اخي تركي استفسار اخر   هل جميع الاوامر التي تضعها معلقة وإن كانت الإجابه لا كيف اعرف الدخول بسعر السوق او بأمر معلق 
بإذن الله سوف أعيد الرصيد بتوصياتك مع انها صعبه بس الله يوفقنا  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 97Sell GBPUSD S.E.L 1.7484 T.P 1.7334 S.L 1.7574

----------


## deanserver

أخ طارق
هل تفعل شي غير الملكي و اليورو دولار ؟

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> اخي تركي استفسار اخر   هل جميع الاوامر التي تضعها معلقة وإن كانت الإجابه لا كيف اعرف الدخول بسعر السوق او بأمر معلق   بإذن الله سوف أعيد الرصيد بتوصياتك مع انها صعبه بس الله يوفقنا

 معظم الصفقات تكون أوامر معلقة أخى عبد الله كما ترى  اما يصل لنقطة الدخول ويفتح الصفقة أو لا يصل اليها  وبالتالى تلغى الصفقة ولا داعى للدخول من نقط بعيدة عن نقطة الدخول  حتى نستطيع تحقيق اعلى ربح ممكن من الصفقة أو اغلاقها على Stop Loss مقبول فى حالة انعكاس اتجاه الصفقة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> أخ طارق
> هل تفعل شي غير الملكي و اليورو دولار ؟

 احيانا تفتح الصفقة المعلقة اذا وصل السعر الى نقطة الدخول بعد فترة كبيرة فلا تشغل بالك  وحددها كاملة بالهدف ووقف الخسارة ولا تقلق  والله الموفق

----------


## deanserver

> احيانا تفتح الصفقة المعلقة اذا وصل السعر الى نقطة الدخول بعد فترة كبيرة فلا تشغل بالك  وحددها كاملة بالهدف ووقف الخسارة ولا تقلق  والله الموفق

 معلش اخ طارق هتعبك في سؤال
هل نضع الأمر المعلق بنفس الأرقام في FXsol ام نعمل تغيرات تبعا للأسبيرد الخاص بكل زوج
و ربنا يوفقك و يبارك فيك

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> معلش اخ طارق هتعبك في سؤال
> هل نضع الأمر المعلق بنفس الأرقام في FXsol ام نعمل تغيرات تبعا للأسبيرد الخاص بكل زوج
> و ربنا يوفقك و يبارك فيك

 نضع الصفقة كما هى حيث ان القيم بالصفقة ماخوذ فى الاعتبار تجنب 10 نقط بالقيم

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 98Sell AUDJPY S.E.L 74.89 T.P 70.58 S.L 76.61

----------


## uae_hawk

جزاك الله خير اخويي طارق

----------


## deanserver

> نضع الصفقة كما هى حيث ان القيم بالصفقة ماخوذ فى الاعتبار تجنب 10 نقط بالقيم

 ربنا يبارك فيك أخي طارق و ماشاء الله

----------


## ABHAFXS

usdchf  مناطق الشراء 1363 -1334

----------


## moxa

> usdchf  مناطق الشراء 1363 -1334

 فعلا دخول رائع بس الفرصة فاتتني.... 
بالنسبة ل GBPUSD و EURUSD 
ما رأيك اخي ابوتركي في اماكن الدخول

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 92 Sell EURGBP S.E.L 0.7740 T.P 0.7662  S.L 0.7809

 الحمد لله  اغلاق الصفقة Stop Loss  -69 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 93 Sell EURUSD S.E.L 1.3540 T.P1 1.3369 T.P2 1.3227  S.L 1.3687

 الحمد لله 
اغلاق الصفقة Stop Loss  -147 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 95 Buy EURAUD B.E.L 1.8541 T.P 1.8788  S.L 1.8309

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف  +247 نقطة

----------


## رنين الفراق

متى تبدا التوصيات؟

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 97  Sell GBPUSD S.E.L 1.7484 T.P 1.7334  S.L 1.7574

 الحمد لله  اغلاق الصفقة Stop Loss  -90 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 98 Sell AUDJPY S.E.L 74.89 T.P 70.58  S.L 76.61

 الحمد لله 
اغلاق الصفقة عند 71.60 +329 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 96 Sell AUDNZD S.E.L 1.1436 T.P 1.1272  S.L 1.1566

 الحمد لله 
اغلاق الصفقة عند 1.1308 +128 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 94  Sell GBPJPY S.E.L 179.69 T.P1 175.27 T.P2 172.11  S.L 183.75

 الحمد لله  اغلاق الصفقة عند 177.05 +264 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> متى تبدا التوصيات؟

 بعد اغلاق اليوم من  الآن على AL-TRADE

----------


## رنين الفراق

يعني بتوقيت السعودية الساعه 2؟؟
اعذرني اخي طاريق عكثرة الاسئلة

----------


## رنين الفراق

هل نبيع use-cad ??

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 99Buy EURCAD B.E.L 1.4976 T.P 1.5083 S.L 1.4825

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> هل نبيع use-cad ??

 أخى الكريم  المؤشر يشير الى شراء USDCAD  من 1.1016  وليس بيع

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> بعد اغلاق اليوم من الآن على AL-TRADE

  

> يعني بتوقيت السعودية الساعه 2؟؟
> اعذرني اخي طاريق عكثرة الاسئلة

 الاغلاق اليومى يختلف حسب  Metatrader Server   AL-TRADE أغلق اليوم من 40 دقيقة  InterbankFX  يغلق    GMT02:00+2

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 100Sell AUDNZD E.L 1.1370 T.P 1.1218 S.L 1.1480

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 101Sell NZDJPY S.E.L 64.55 T.P 62.81 S.L 66.25

----------


## رنين الفراق

هل الاوضاع تبشر بالخير بالنسبة لاول توصيتين؟؟!!

----------


## محارب نجد

> Sell AUDNZD E.L 1.1370 T.P 1.1218 S.L 1.1480

 هل تفعلت ياجماعه

----------


## deanserver

> هل تفعلت ياجماعه

 نفس السؤال
هل تفعلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محارب نجد

> Buy EURCAD B.E.L 1.4976 T.P 1.5083 S.L 1.4825

  

> Sell AUDNZD E.L 1.1370 T.P 1.1218 S.L 1.1480

   انا عندي تفعلت الصفقتين والله الموفق

----------


## deanserver

> انا عندي تفعلت الصفقتين والله الموفق

 انا اقصد الـ AUDNZD هل تفعل للأن

----------


## محارب نجد

نعم اخي تفعلت وإلى الأن محققه 25 نقطة ولله الحمد

----------


## جولاي

الاخ طارق ارجو التاكد من الهاي واللو للاسترالي نيوزلندي ومقارنته مع التوصية بارك الله فيك

----------


## ABHAFXS

شراء اليورو   3579 - 3545  الاهداف   3740 - 3840

----------


## ABHAFXS

شراء الباوند دولار  7440 - 7395  الاهداف   7650 -7780

----------


## uae_hawk

اخي ابها 
الى تعتقد انه الباوند دولار بينزل الى نقطه الدعم القويه  1.7346 
دامه كسر البايفوت الاسبوعي واليومي؟

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اخي ابها 
> الى تعتقد انه الباوند دولار بينزل الى نقطه الدعم القويه 1.7346 
> دامه كسر البايفوت الاسبوعي واليومي؟

  
احتمال وارد وعندى 7349 تعتبر البوتوم للباوند لهذا اليوم

----------


## uae_hawk

بيع من 1.7603 وتوكلت على الله يا ابها 
الله يرزقنا وياك بالحلال انشاء الله

----------


## uae_hawk

> شراء الباوند دولار  7440 - 7395  الاهداف   7650 -7780

  
الاهداف تحققت اخوي ابها 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
متابعين

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 99 Buy EURCAD B.E.L 1.4976 T.P 1.5083  S.L 1.4825

 الحمد لله 
تحقق الهدف  +107 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 100 Sell AUDNZD E.L 1.1370 T.P 1.1218  S.L 1.1480

 الحمد لله 
تحقق الهدف  +152 نقطة

----------


## رنين الفراق

الحمدلله انا دخلت اول صفقتين للاخ الاستاذ طارق وتحقق الهدف بتوفيق من الله عز وجل
ادام الله لنا تواصلك استاذ طارق وحفظك من كل مكروه..

----------


## ABHAFXS

> شراء اليورو   3579 - 3545  الاهداف   3740 - 3840

 تحقق الهدف الاول +161 نقطة

----------


## ABHAFXS

> شراء الباوند دولار  7440 - 7395  الاهداف   7650 -7780

 تحقق الهدف الاول +210 نقطة

----------


## رنين الفراق

اخي ابها هل توجد توصيه حاليا؟

----------


## AlShamali

اخوي طارق شاكرلك جهودك انت والاخوان واولكم بو تركي  
ممكن تقولنا احسن العملات المستخدمة في الاستراتيجية ..

----------


## ABHAFXS

EURNZD

----------


## ABHAFXS

USDJPY

----------


## sugar

هدي توصية يابو تركي ولا قد تحققت الاهداف

----------


## محارب نجد

ابو تركي وين القمر غايب

----------


## رنين الفراق

eur-cad  بيع؟؟ هل صح ام ماذا  استاذ طارق؟

----------


## kanzsea

استاذنا الفاضل ما اهداف اليورو ين لليوم

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trades Oct.09, 2008      سعر الدخول = Price = Entry Level   وقف الخسارة = S / L = Stop Loss اغلاق الصفقة  = T / P = Take Profit   الصفقات اليوم ستكون بها مجازفة عالية حيث كانت حركة السوق اليوم وأمس عنيفة جدا وحدث حركة لكثير من الازواج 1000 نقطة وأكثر  فبرجاء التريس قبل الدخول وأن يتحمل الحساب والدخول بحد أقصى 5% من الحساب وخصوصا اليوم ويفضل الدخول بـ micro lot = 1K كما هو موضح بالصفقات المرفقة والله الموفق

----------


## رنين الفراق

بالنسبة aud-nzd ؟ ماهي الاوامر لاني لم افهم مافالصورة..

----------


## رنين الفراق

الموضوع صار مهجور!!!!!

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> بالنسبة aud-nzd ؟ ماهي الاوامر لاني لم افهم مافالصورة..

 Sell AUDNZD S.E.L 1.1200 T.P 1.1000 S.L 1.1411

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> الموضوع صار مهجور!!!!!

 لماذا أخى الكريم  ان شاء الله الموضوع مستمر وفعال  والمشاركة السابقة نزل بها توصيات أوامر معلقة لعدد عشر صفقات اليوم  والله الموفق

----------


## رنين الفراق

اشكرك استاذ طارق

----------


## رنين الفراق

> لماذا أخى الكريم  ان شاء الله الموضوع مستمر وفعال  والمشاركة السابقة نزل بها توصيات أوامر معلقة لعدد عشر صفقات اليوم  والله الموفق

 اعذرني اخي طارق وماكنت شايف التوصيات وحطيت الرد..
اشكرك جزيل الشكر والسموووحه :Inlove:

----------


## منحاش من الاسهم

اخواني الاعزاء وين الاقي اخر تحديث للمؤشر

----------


## رنين الفراق

> اخواني الاعزاء وين الاقي اخر تحديث للمؤشر

  
تفضل اخي الكريم... https://forum.arabictrader.com/852352-2116-post.html

----------


## محارب نجد

ابو تركي فيه شيء من الصفقات تفعل

----------


## محارب نجد

ياجماعه الحق علي فيه اوامر تفعلت

----------


## abosalah

> ياجماعه الحق علي فيه اوامر تفعلت

 انا عندى تفعل EUR/JPY الان منذ قليل 
وكذلك CHF/JPY منذ ساعه تقريباً 
والله الموفق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رنين الفراق

تفعلت aud -nzd

----------


## محارب نجد

ابو صالح هل تفعل امر aud nzd لان برنامج فكس سول يرفض إلى عند 1.1230

----------


## رنين الفراق

> ابو صالح هل تفعل امر aud nzd لان برنامج فكس سول يرفض إلى عند 1.1230

 بالنسبة لي تفعلت (فكسول)

----------


## abosalah

> ابو صالح هل تفعل امر aud nzd لان برنامج فكس سول يرفض إلى عند 1.1230

 اعذرنى لم ادخل فى هذا الزوج   :Eh S(7):  
تفعل الان USD/JPY 
والله الموفق  :Hands:

----------


## محارب نجد

ياشباب كم السبريد aud -nzd هل هي 20نقطة

----------


## منحاش من الاسهم

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي رنين الفراق ولكن الى الان ماشتغل

----------


## رنين الفراق

> ياشباب كم السبريد aud -nzd هل هي 20نقطة

 الفرق 20 نقطة اخي   

> شكرا جزيلا لك اخي رنين الفراق ولكن الى الان ماشتغل

 وضح؟؟ :016:

----------


## محارب نجد

شكرا لك اخي رنين الفراق وضحت الصورة

----------


## رنين الفراق

الحمدلله ضرب الستوب لوز على aud-nzd

----------


## a.amin

مثلما يحدث دائما يبدأ احدهم بفكرة عبقرية بسيطة ثم ياتي الاخرون فيضع كل منهم لمساته فتتحول البساطه الى التعقيد ويتحول الجمال الى قبح.
حيرتونا اخوتي اين المؤشر وكيف نقرأه؟!!

----------


## ashrafnajo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اخي طارق انت وضعت اوامر معلقة لليوم ممكن نعرف المؤشر يلي من خلاله بيعطي مناطق الدخول المعلقة؟
و إذا كان مؤشر اخونا ابو تركي الجديد يا ريت يتكرم ابو تركي و يرفقو لنا مشكور و جزاكما الله كل خير على ما تبذلونه من جهد لخدمة إخوانكم

----------


## عمران حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  مساء الخيرات و البركات  اخبار السوق اليوم معكم

----------


## deadsoul

تسلم يد كل من ساهم في جعل هذه التحفه الفنيه حقيقه ولكن هي بحاجه لشرح مستفيض من المبدع الاخ ابها اف اكس لانها تعتمد على شروط للدخول والخروج ارجو التكرم باالشرح حتى يستفيد الاخوه هنا وجزاكم الله كل خير.

----------


## محارب نجد

ياجماعه هل نغلق الصفقات الخسرانه ونلغي الصفقات التي لم تتفعل 
اخوي ابها أو طارق مارئيكم

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> ياجماعه هل نغلق الصفقات الخسرانه ونلغي الصفقات التي لم تتفعل 
> اخوي ابها أو طارق مارئيكم

 يفضل اغلاق جميع الصفقات المفتوحة الرابحة والخاسرة معا الآن  حيث ان معظمها سيمر بعملية تصحيح قبل متابعة الاتجاه  والغاء الصفقات المعلقة من أمس

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trades Oct.09, 2008     سعر الدخول = Price = Entry Level وقف الخسارة = S / L = Stop Loss اغلاق الصفقة = T / P = Take Profit   الصفقات اليوم ستكون بها مجازفة عالية حيث كانت حركة السوق اليوم وأمس عنيفة جدا وحدث حركة لكثير من الازواج 1000 نقطة وأكثر  فبرجاء التريس قبل الدخول وأن يتحمل الحساب والدخول بحد أقصى 5% من الحساب وخصوصا اليوم ويفضل الدخول بـ micro lot = 1K كما هو موضح بالصفقات المرفقة  والله الموفق

 نتائج صفقات Oct.09,2008: الحمد لله  اجمالى خسارة -513 نقطة

----------


## رنين الفراق

ألحمدلله عكل حال وانت نوهت اخي طارق بان السوق خطر وفعلا كان امس من اسوا الايامـ

----------


## محارب نجد

معاك اخي طارق بالخسارة قبل الربح ومعوظه انشالله

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 112Sell AUDUSD S.E.L 0.6868 T.P 0.6647 S.L 0.7161

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 113Sell GBPCHF S.E.L 1.9442 T.P 1.9278 S.L 1.9665

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 114Sell GBPJPY S.E.L 174.87 T.P 168.11 S.L 176.61

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 115Buy EURGBP B.E.L 0.7927 T.P 0.8007 S.L 0.7830

----------


## deanserver

هل يوجد شي مفعل أخ طارق

----------


## abosalah

> Trade 114Sell GBPJPY S.E.L 174.87 T.P 168.11 S.L 176.61

 
لقد اقترب كثيرا من الهدف قبل الارتداد الى منطقه الدخول ؟؟ ماذا نفعل فى هذه الحاله ؟؟   :Doh:

----------


## محارب نجد

اخي ابو صالح لم يتفعل الامر وهو بعيد جداً عن نقطه الدخول 174.87  كيف تفعل الامر عندك

----------


## abosalah

> اخي ابو صالح لم يتفعل الامر وهو بعيد جداً عن نقطه الدخول 174.87  كيف تفعل الامر عندك

 لم يتفعل عندى بالطبع كما ذكرت حضرتك 
ولكنى اقصد ان الهدف 168.11 والسعر وصل الى اسفل الهدف , فهل سيرتد السعر الى نقطه الدخول ثم يهبط مره اخرى  
هذا ما اقد فهل تلغى التوصيه ؟

----------


## محارب نجد

اها فهمت اخي أجل ننتظر الإجابه من اخونا طارق

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> ألحمدلله عكل حال وانت نوهت اخي طارق بان السوق خطر وفعلا كان امس من اسوا الايامـ

  

> معاك اخي طارق بالخسارة قبل الربح ومعوظه انشالله

 بارك الله فيكم اخوانى  الله يعوضنا خير منها

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> هل يوجد شي مفعل أخ طارق

  

> لقد اقترب كثيرا من الهدف قبل الارتداد الى منطقه الدخول ؟؟ ماذا نفعل فى هذه الحاله ؟؟

 رجاء تسجيل الاوامر المعلقة كما هى ولا تنظر اليها والمتابعة ممكن تكون بعد 12 ساعة من التسجيل  ولا داعى للنظر الى الـ chart ساعات طويلة مما يسبب اخذ قرارات خاطئة  ولا نستعجل الدخول بالصفقة فترتد علينا وتسبب الخسارة  الفكرة اننا نريد الدخول من المناطق بعد التصحيح التى تحقق ارباح أو أقل خسارة  وكما نرى بالمرات السابقة احيانا تتفعل الصفقات بعد فترة طويلة وتكون من نصيبنا  واحيانا لا تتفعل فلا تكون من نصيبنا والله الموفق

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 116Sell CHFJPY E.L 88.60 T.P 87.35 S.L 90.29

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 117Sell EURUSD S.E.L 1.3643 T.P1 1.3462 T.P2 1.3358 S.L 1.3794

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 116 Sell CHFJPY E.L 88.60 T.P 87.35  S.L 90.29

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف  +125 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 117 Sell EURUSD S.E.L 1.3643 T.P1 1.3462 T.P2 1.3358  S.L 1.3794

   الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول والثانى  +285 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 113 Sell GBPCHF S.E.L 1.9442 T.P 1.9278  S.L 1.9665

   الغاء الصفقة / لم تتفعل

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 114 Sell GBPJPY S.E.L 174.87 T.P 168.11  S.L 176.61

 الغاء الصفقة / لم تتفعل

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 115 Buy EURGBP B.E.L 0.7927 T.P 0.8007  S.L 0.7830

 الحمد لله  اغلاق الصفقة عند 0.7942 لاحتمال الحركة فى اتجاه معاكس +15 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 112 Sell AUDUSD S.E.L 0.6868 T.P 0.6647  S.L 0.7161

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف  +221 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 115Buy EURCAD B.E.L 1.5864 T.P 1.6130 S.L 1.5636

----------


## رنين الفراق

ننتظر التوصيات الاخرى..

----------


## AlShamali

بعد اذن اساتذتنا..  Buy USDCHF B.E.L 1.1352 T.P 1.1440 S.L 1.1244

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> بعد اذن اساتذتنا..  Buy USDCHF B.E.L 1.1352 T.P 1.1440  S.L 1.1244

 بارك الله لك أخى الكريم  صفقة مطابقة للشروط  ان شاء الله تحقق الهدف

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 118  Buy EURCAD B.E.L 1.5864 T.P 1.6130  S.L 1.5636

 الحمد لله  اغلقت الصفقة S.L -228 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 119Buy CHFJPY B.E.L 88.73 T.P 90.80 S.L 87.33

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 120Buy EURUSD B.E.L 1.3583 T.P1 1.3673 T.P2 1.3787 S.L 1.3443

----------


## عمران حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مساكم الله بالخير

----------


## ashrafnajo

السلام عليكم اخي طارق لم تجب عن سؤالي بارك الله بك, اود لو تجيب سؤالي.

----------


## kareebb

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> السلام عليكم اخي طارق لم تجب عن سؤالي بارك الله بك, اود لو تجيب سؤالي.

 أخى الكريم  مؤشر أخونا ابو تركى  بالشرح موجود بتوقيعى  رجاء فتح جميع الـ links  وستجد اجابة وافية ان شاء الله

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 121Buy EURAUD B.E.L 1.9934 T.P1 2.0447 T.P2 2.0977 S.L 1.9633

----------


## AlShamali

> بعد اذن اساتذتنا..   Buy USDCHF B.E.L 1.1352 T.P 1.1440  S.L 1.1244

 بحمد الله  
تحقق الهدف +88

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> بحمد الله  
> تحقق الهدف +88

 بارك الله لك اخى الشمالى  وعقبال الصفقات القادمة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 120 Buy EURUSD B.E.L 1.3583 T.P1 1.3673 T.P2 1.3787  S.L 1.3443

 الحمد لله  تفعلت الصفقة فى  Oct.15,08 02:00 وتحقق الهدف الاول فى  Oct.15,08 13:00 +90 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 119 Buy CHFJPY B.E.L 88.73 T.P 90.80  S.L 87.33

 الحمد لله  اغلقت الصفقة  S.L -140 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 122Sell GBPJPY S.E.L 175.28 T.P1 172.59 T.P2 169.69 S.L 178.75

----------


## ashrafnajo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
مشكور اخي طارق لردك, لكن انا قصدت اخر مؤشر 2009 للأخ ابو تركي جزاكما الله كل خير

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 122 Sell GBPJPY S.E.L 175.28 T.P1 172.59 T.P2 169.69  S.L 178.75

 الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول  +269 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 121 Buy EURAUD B.E.L 1.9934 T.P1 2.0447 T.P2 2.0977  S.L 1.9633

 الحمد لله  اغلقت الصفقة  S.L -301 نقطة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> مشكور اخي طارق لردك, لكن انا قصدت اخر مؤشر 2009 للأخ ابو تركي جزاكما الله كل خير

 آخر مؤشرات ابو تركى  المعتمدة التى بتوقيعى ولا أفهم قصدك أخى الكريم بمؤشر 2009

----------


## عمران حسن

> الحمد لله  اغلقت الصفقة S.L -301 نقطة

 معوضه ان شاء الله

----------


## عمران حسن

اخواني ابو تركي ابو عادل طارق  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله    لماذا توقف العمل ام ليس هنالك فرص

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> اخواني ابو تركي ابو عادل طارق  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله    لماذا توقف العمل ام ليس هنالك فرص

 بارك الله لك اخى عمران على متابعتك  يوجد فرص بالطبع  انا مشغول جدا هذه الايام  ان شاء الله سنتستأنف العمل بمجرد الانتهاء  من مشاغلى ان شاء الله.

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 123Buy EURAUD B.E.L 1.9209 T.P 1.9665 S.L 1.9081

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

Trade 124Sell GBPJPY S.E.L 171.00 T.P 166.70 S.L 172.60

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> Trade 123  Buy EURAUD B.E.L 1.9209 T.P 1.9665  S.L 1.9081

 الحمد لله  اغلقت الصفقة S.L -128 نقطة

----------


## ABHAFXS

SELL LIMIT EURJPY AT 125.77
SELL LIMIT EURJPY AT 126.14
TP OPEN
STOP 100 PIPS       
SELL LIMIT USDJPY AT 97.86
SELL LIMIT USDJPY AT 98.23
TP OPEN
STOP 100 PIPS     
SELL LIMIT GBPJPY AT 158.97
SELL LIMIT GBPJPY AT 159.34
TP OPEN
STOP 100 PIPS

----------


## ABHAFXS

SELL MARKET NZDJPY AT 58.15

----------


## فتى السعودية

> SELL MARKET NZDJPY AT 58.15

  والهدف ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ABHAFXS

> والهدف ؟؟؟؟

 الهدف مفتوح نغلقة حسب الربح اليومى

----------


## ABHAFXS

> SELL LIMIT EURJPY AT 125.77 SELL LIMIT EURJPY AT 126.14 TP OPEN STOP 100 PIPS  سعر اغلاق العقود 12388 العقد الاول حقق +189 نقطة العقد الثانى حقق +226 نقطة +415 نقطة      SELL LIMIT USDJPY AT 97.86 SELL LIMIT USDJPY AT 98.23 TP OPEN STOP 100 PIPS  سعر اغلاق العقود 9640 حقق العقد الاول +146 حقق العقد الثانى +183 المجموع +329 نقطة   SELL LIMIT GBPJPY AT 158.97 SELL LIMIT GBPJPY AT 159.34 TP OPEN STOP 100 PIPS  ضرب الوقف  العقد الاول 100 نقطة العقد الثانى 100 نقطة -200 نقطة  مجموع الارباح +415 +329 -200 ======== +544 نقطة

----------


## ABHAFXS

> SELL MARKET NZDJPY AT 58.15

 اغلاق 5620  +195 نقطة  مجموع الارباح
+415 +329 -200 +195 ======== +739 نقطة

----------


## ashrafnajo

سلامات سلامات اخي ابو تركي, وين هالغيبة يا عمي  :Regular Smile:  و الله شتقنالك, عسى ما شر؟
الله يهنيك بأرباحك تستاهل كل خير يا ابو تركي

----------


## ABHAFXS

LONG GBPJPY 157.92 LONG USDJPY 97.670 LONG EURJPY 126.01

----------


## وسام النوباني

ممكن احد من الاخوان يرفقلنا التيمبليت

----------


## life2009

والله ذهب

----------


## ABHAFXS

LONG NZDJPY 57.85 LONG AUDJPY 65.15

----------


## ABHAFXS

_جميع توصياتنا اليوم الجمعة منفذة_

----------


## ABHAFXS

GBPJPY

----------


## محمد111

تم الشراء من 15763 كم الهدف والاستب

----------


## بو عبدالمحسن

بالنسبه لي الموضوع وايد مهم 
خلكم مثل اول واحسن لا يوقف لا يوقف

----------


## ABHAFXS

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير  لقد تم تلافى جميع المشاكل فى الاصدارات السابقة فى هذا المؤشر  تحديث للمؤشر ............مع تنبية   لقد تم عمل تحديث للمؤشر بحيث يعطيك يوميا توصية رقمية على   جميع العملات الساعة الثالثة فجرا  بتوقيت السعودية   تتحدث التوصية الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت السعودية توقيت الانتر  بنك الساعة 0000  نضع الاوامر معلقة بيع وشراء والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## جمال بسيس

السلام عليكم..... بارك الله فيك يا ابوتركي وكما عودتنا دائما عندك ما هو جديد.... وعندك التحديث مستمر... ربنا يوفقك ويديم صحتك عليك.
بالتوفيق

----------


## fx35

كم توقيت الأفتتاح في شركة الأنتر بانك :Asvc: حسب توقيت السعوديه الأن مع الشتوي

----------


## ABHAFXS

> كم توقيت الأفتتاح في شركة الأنتر بانكحسب توقيت السعوديه الأن مع الشتوي

 اهلين اخى الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## fx35

> اهلين اخى الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت السعودية

 الشركه عندي افتتاحه الساعه وحده ليلا  بتوقيت السعوديه تنفع مع الأستراتيجيه وتسلم على ردك

----------


## Zizo

> اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير  لقد تم تلافى جميع المشاكل فى الاصدارات السابقة فى هذا المؤشر  تحديث للمؤشر ............مع تنبية   لقد تم عمل تحديث للمؤشر بحيث يعطيك يوميا توصية رقمية على   جميع العملات الساعة الثالثة فجرا  بتوقيت السعودية   تتحدث التوصية الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت السعودية توقيت الانتر بنك الساعة 0000  نضع الاوامر معلقة بيع وشراء والله ولى التوفيق

  
أخي الكريم  
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المؤشر ذو النتائج الممتازة 
المفروض انسخه في الميتا تريدر في الـ expert's  صح ؟؟؟؟ ، أعذرني لاني اول مره اضيف مؤشر خارجي للميتا تريدر  
وتفضل خالص ودي واحترامي   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ABHAFXS

> أخي الكريم  
> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المؤشر ذو النتائج الممتازة 
> المفروض انسخه في الميتا تريدر في الـ expert's صح ؟؟؟؟ ، أعذرني لاني اول مره اضيف مؤشر خارجي للميتا تريدر  
> وتفضل خالص ودي واحترامي

  
ضعة فى الاندكيتور فايل

----------


## Zizo

> ضعة فى الاندكيتور فايل

  
وضعته بالفعل في الانديكتورز فيل داخل الاكسبيرت ، لكنه لا يظهر ضمن المؤشرات ، اسف اني بتعب حضرتك

----------


## ABHAFXS

الاوامر حسب المؤشر  الثلاثاء 4-11-2008  AUDJPY   BUY LIMIT @ 67.38  STOP @ 66.53  TP @69.66  ----  SELL LIMIT @66.28  STOP @ 67.13  TP @ 63.77

----------


## ABHAFXS

لثلاثاء 4-11-2008  GBPJPY   BUY LIMIT @ 158.86  STOP @ 158.01  TP @165.01  ----  SELL LIMIT @157.76  STOP @ 158.61  TP @ 151.62

----------


## ABHAFXS

لثلاثاء 4-11-2008  USDCHF   BUY LIMIT @ 1.1732  STOP @ 1.1647  TP @1.1855  ----  SELL LIMIT @1.1622  STOP @ 1.1707  TP @ 1.1498

----------


## عمران حسن

جزاك الله الف خير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ABHAFXS

لاوامر المنفذة الى الان ....للمتابعة  SELL AUDJPY @66.28  SELL EURUSD @1.2641  SELL USDJPY @ 98.42  SELL USDCAD @1.1841  SELL AUDUSD @ 6696  SELL [email protected]  SELL GBPCHF @ 1.8594  BUY EURAUD @ 1.8856

----------


## عمران حسن

ما شاءالله تبارك الله  شوفو روعة  بيع اليورو / دولار  السعر لم يتجاوز اعلى منها 11 نقطه فقط

----------


## الفرساني

حبيب قلبي ابو تركي
ماذا عساي ان اقول لك يالمبدع غير ان الله يبارك فيك وبعمرك ونفع بك وسدد خطاك
حقيقة مجهود اكثر من راقي دائما وابدا تتحفنا بكل جميل ومفيد 
جعل الله ماتقدمه من عمل قيم في موازين حسناتك 
والى الامام 
كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الكريم  
الفرساني

----------


## ashrafnajo

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ابها و جعل جميع ما قدمت لإخوات في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## paon

> اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير  لقد تم تلافى جميع المشاكل فى الاصدارات السابقة فى هذا المؤشر  تحديث للمؤشر ............مع تنبية   لقد تم عمل تحديث للمؤشر بحيث يعطيك يوميا توصية رقمية على   جميع العملات الساعة الثالثة فجرا  بتوقيت السعودية   تتحدث التوصية الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت السعودية توقيت الانتر بنك الساعة 0000  نضع الاوامر معلقة بيع وشراء والله ولى التوفيق

   اخي الكريم سبق ان رأيت لك موضوع ضمّنته مؤشر عبارة عن مربع ابيض اسمه penetration ومن خلاله ننتظر خروج السعر من المربع الذي يضم ادنى واعلى سعر للفترة من الساعة 5 الى الساعة 8  ارجو ان تزودني بالرابط الذي اجد عليه هذا الموضوع مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## mokhtar

> وضعته بالفعل في الانديكتورز فيل داخل الاكسبيرت ، لكنه لا يظهر ضمن المؤشرات ، اسف اني بتعب حضرتك

 السلام عليكم
يجب ان تضع( توصيات ابها الرقمية.ex4 ) في هدا المسار 
C:\Program Files\MetaTrader 4\experts\indicators
ثم تضع( توصيات ابها الرقمية.tpl) في هدا المسار
C:\Program Files\MetaTrader 4\experts\templates 
ثم اغلق البرنا مج ثم افتحه 
ادا لم يعمل معك  استبدل اسم الملفات المكتوب بالعربيه الى اللغة الانجليزية مثلا
استبدل (ex4. توصيات ابها الرقمية) ------------->   abha.ex4
  استبدل(4 tpl.توصيات ابها الرقمية)-------------->     abha.tpl4                         
و ان شاء الله تعمل معاك
ودي و تقديري

----------


## عمران حسن

اين اخواني 
طارق و ابو عادل

----------


## albaz

ستاذى الفاضل  ابها
بارك الله بك وبارك فيك
انا متابع لك باستمرار  اطلع على المناقشات واكتفى بالاجاية 
هذه المرة لى سوالين
1-حملت الموشر بالامس فهل هو يحدث الاسعار  حسب الساعة المحدده يوميا
2- الاسعار تختلف   تلك التى وضعتها انت وعن تلك التى فى المؤشر
سجلت الاوامر بيع  وشراء على 7 ازواجتنفذت كل الاوامر
12 امر ضرب استوب
5 حققة الاهداف
النتيجة  ربح  1619 دولار  ديمو
الاختلاف المذكور كالاتى مثال:
السعر فى المنتدى:  gbpjpy
buy @ 158.86      stop: 158.01  targ: 165.01
اوامر المؤشر
buy @158.617  stop  :158.532 targ :165.732
وهكذا بقية الازواج 
تقبل خالص ودى وصادق دعائى

----------


## ABHAFXS

> ستاذى الفاضل ابها
> بارك الله بك وبارك فيك
> انا متابع لك باستمرار اطلع على المناقشات واكتفى بالاجاية 
> هذه المرة لى سوالين
> 1-حملت الموشر بالامس فهل هو يحدث الاسعار حسب الساعة المحدده يوميا
> 2- الاسعار تختلف تلك التى وضعتها انت وعن تلك التى فى المؤشر
> سجلت الاوامر بيع وشراء على 7 ازواجتنفذت كل الاوامر
> 12 امر ضرب استوب
> 5 حققة الاهداف
> ...

  
اهلين الباز 
المؤشر يتحدث تلقائيا بتوقيت الانتربنك 0000 اى الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت السعودية  
المعطيات التى ان وضعتها هى الصحيحة وهذا الشارت لتاكد

----------


## albaz

بارك الله لك 
وبارك فيك
انا على برنامح شركة تختلف ومنها بالتاكيد حاء الاختلاف
تحياتى

----------


## samer_palstine

شكرا لك اخي ابها والى الامام والله لا يحرمنا منك

----------


## عمران حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اخي لو اريد تعديل بدايه اليوم من 3 فجر بتوقيت السعودية الى 10 مساء بتوقيت السعوديه   فضلا لا امرا  و جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## عمران حسن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اخي لو اريد تعديل بدايه اليوم من 3 فجر بتوقيت السعودية الى 10 مساء بتوقيت السعوديه   فضلا لا امرا   و جزاك الله الف خير

 للرفع   
ليس الا فقط لتعديل بعض البيانات التي لدي

----------


## ABHAFXS

> للرفع  
> ليس الا فقط لتعديل بعض البيانات التي لدي

 اهلين اخى عمران  
خذا هذا المؤشر يحدد لك على الشارت خط من الساعة 10 حتى 11 صباحا بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## fundays22

السلام عليكم
الاخ ابو تركي المحترم
بعد التحية
من فضلك اريد موشر الذي تعملون علية 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Sonah

انا سهرت مخصوص لكي اجرب المؤشر على عملتين  طبعاً  Demo      :015:  
نزلت الاوامر الساعه 1 بعد منتصف الليل بتوقيت الكويت / الرياض     
ما شاء الله بالتوفيق يا ABHAFXS 
دخلت شراء على Usd/Chf    
دخلت بيع على Aud/Usd

----------


## ashrafnajo

مساء الخير 
اخ sonah ممكن تشرحلي انت كيف دخلت شراء على الفرنك السويسري مع إنو المؤشر معطي بيع, و جزاك الله خير, و طلب بسيط ممكن ترفق المؤشرات ؟ لانوي لاحظت عبارة abhafxs hot dream box , و ما تظهر عندي هاي العبارة من شان اعرف المؤشر, مشكور

----------


## Sonah

> مساء الخير 
> اخ sonah ممكن تشرحلي انت كيف دخلت شراء على الفرنك السويسري مع إنو المؤشر معطي بيع, و جزاك الله خير, و طلب بسيط ممكن ترفق المؤشرات ؟ لانوي لاحظت عبارة abhafxs hot dream box , و ما تظهر عندي هاي العبارة من شان اعرف المؤشر, مشكور

 
انا دخلت شراء على USD/CHF  لـسـبـبـيـن  :  اولاً : خط الدخول الاحمر "ENTRY LEVEL" قريب من خط "الهدف الاول" السفليوهذا معناه فرص ارتفاع السعر اكثر   ثانياً : السعر فتح على ارتفاع  وفوق  خط الدخول الاحمر "ENTRY LEVEL" 
لاحظ السهم الاخضر الذي وضعته :    
المؤشرات والتمبلت  الذي طلبته موجود بالمرفقات مع هذا الرد

----------


## ashrafnajo

مشكور اخي العزيز و منكم نستفيد, الظاهر إني مش مذاكر درسي منيح.

----------


## رنين الفراق

هل يجب استخدامه فالانترباك ؟
ويجب ان ننتظ يوميا الساعه 3فجرا لوضع الاوامر؟

----------


## uae_hawk

ابو تركي ممكن اعرف في اي صفحه المؤشرات؟؟؟
الاخ اللي حاط المؤشرات ex4 امتدادها
ارجو المساعده

----------


## عمران حسن

> اهلين اخى عمران  
> خذا هذا المؤشر يحدد لك على الشارت خط من الساعة 10 حتى 11 صباحا بتوقيت السعودية

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي  ماذا تعني هذه الشمعه هل هي لتحديد الوقت

----------


## رنين الفراق

الرجاء الرد عالاسئلة

----------


## ABHAFXS

> هل يجب استخدامه فالانترباك ؟
> ويجب ان ننتظ يوميا الساعه 3فجرا لوضع الاوامر؟

 اهلين تعرف اليوم اجازة واسفين على التاخيراستخدمة على الانتربنك وضع الاوامؤ الساعة3 فجرا بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## جنان

ما شاء الله .. موضوع حلو  
تحول الموضوع من توصيات إلى متابعة مؤشرات فيا ريت تحددو لنا المؤشر النهائي اللي نمشي عليه وعلى أي العملات يفضل تطبيقه 
أمر آخر .. 
كون الستوب والهدف واضحين ، وكمان الأمرين المعلقين معروفين ومعروف وقت  وضعهم، يا ريت عمل إكسبرت له ولو صلاحيته سنة واحدة فقط، لأن الساعة الثالثة فجرا هو وقت تعذيب بالنسبة لنا = / 
مع خالص الشكر = )

----------


## احمد شبانة

> ما شاء الله .. موضوع حلو  
> تحول الموضوع من توصيات إلى متابعة مؤشرات فيا ريت تحددو لنا المؤشر النهائي اللي نمشي عليه وعلى أي العملات يفضل تطبيقه 
> أمر آخر .. 
> كون الستوب والهدف واضحين ، وكمان الأمرين المعلقين معروفين ومعروف وقت وضعهم، يا ريت عمل إكسبرت له ولو صلاحيته سنة واحدة فقط، لأن الساعة الثالثة فجرا هو وقت تعذيب بالنسبة لنا = / 
> مع خالص الشكر = )

  
اضم صوتى لصوتك اخى الحبيب بالفعل الساعه 3 فجرا بتوقيت السعودية وقت صعب بالنسبه لى انا ايضا ياريت الاخ ابو تركى يشوف لنا حل وجزاكم الله خيرا :Eh S(7):

----------


## bogisaha

الا تعتقد ان المؤشر يضع اهداف كبيرة نسبيا مثل  (AUD/JPY) و(EUR/JPY) الاهداف تتخطي 400 نقطة  وشكرا علي مجهودك الرائع :AA:

----------


## ابوعادل

> انا دخلت شراء على USD/CHF لـسـبـبـيـن :  اولاً : خط الدخول الاحمر "ENTRY LEVEL" قريب من خط "الهدف الاول" السفليوهذا معناه فرص ارتفاع السعر اكثر   ثانياً : السعر فتح على ارتفاع وفوق خط الدخول الاحمر "ENTRY LEVEL" 
> لاحظ السهم الاخضر الذي وضعته :    
> المؤشرات والتمبلت الذي طلبته موجود بالمرفقات مع هذا الرد

  لاحظ حركه المجنون يوم الجمعه  :Big Grin:

----------


## رنين الفراق

نتمنى وضع النتائج

----------


## جنان

الأخبار؟

----------


## ABHAFXS

تحديث لمؤشرنا الخاص  اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم وان تستفيدوا منة ان جربتة ومعطياتة ممتازة وارباحة اخليها لكم بمتابعتة   استخدم انتربنك  ..............................................ولا تنسونا من دعواتكم الله يجزاكم كل خير   الرجاء من الجميع المشاركة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع كما اتمنى ان يعود الاخ طارق والاخ ابو عادل  فى استكمال الموضوع مع هذا المؤشر المحدث والله ولى التوفيق اخوكم المخلص ابوتركى

----------


## ABHAFXS

هذة معطيات اليوم والله الحمد والدخول ممتاز

----------


## ABHAFXS

==== يتبع+++++++

----------


## BNM

السلام عليكم أخيABHAFXS .
انا متابع وياكم بس بصمت الاني ما عرف فوكس وايد بس أحاول التعلم 
عندي برنامج Windsor Direct 4 ينفع ويا هذا المؤشر ولى لا .
                                                  ولك أشكر

----------


## ABHAFXS

> السلام عليكم أخيABHAFXS .
> انا متابع وياكم بس بصمت الاني ما عرف فوكس وايد بس أحاول التعلم 
> عندي برنامج Windsor Direct 4 ينفع ويا هذا المؤشر ولى لا .
> ولك أشكر

  
اهلين انا لم اجربة على وندزور  
انا اجربة على الانتربنك

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

جزاك الله خير اخ ابو تركي  وبارك الله فيك  :Regular Smile:  
السؤال اخي الكريم هذا المؤشر فقط يستخدم على شارت الساعه ؟ وعلى جميع العملات ؟

----------


## forexex

الأخ أبو تركي، المؤشر خربان وخرب لي البرنامج، ياريت تعطينا اياه مرة ثانية

----------


## BNM

> اهلين انا لم اجربة على وندزور  
> انا اجربة على الانتربنك

 مشكور اخويه

----------


## eyad61

المؤشر لاااا يعمل لدي 
انااا مع شركة fxdd
ولكن في اعتقاادي يجب ترقية الميتاتريدر من 218 الى 219

----------


## ABHAFXS

> المؤشر لاااا يعمل لدي 
> انااا مع شركة fxdd
> ولكن في اعتقاادي يجب ترقية الميتاتريدر من 218 الى 219

 صحيح يا اخى لا بد من ترقية البرنامج ليعمل معك المؤشر

----------


## ABHAFXS

> جزاك الله خير اخ ابو تركي وبارك الله فيك  
> السؤال اخي الكريم هذا المؤشر فقط يستخدم على شارت الساعه ؟ وعلى جميع العملات ؟

  
اهلين اخى المؤشر معطياتة يومية  
التايم فريم ليس مهم

----------


## forexex

> صحيح يا اخى لا بد من ترقية البرنامج ليعمل معك المؤشر

 وكيف يكون ذلك؟؟؟

----------


## BNM

أخواني انا عندي 
Version,400.Build.220
بس المؤشر مايتغير عند تغير الفريمات من ساعه الى نصف ساعه حتى لو دقيقه ثابت.

----------


## جولاي

الله يجزاك كل خير يابو تركي ويسهل امرك ويرحم والديك  
شاكرين ومقدرين اخي الكريم كل ما تقدمه لنا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .  
هل وقت استخدام المؤشر مثل المؤشرات السابقة يعني على الساعة ثلاثة الفجر بتوقيت السعودية  
ام انه مفتوح على طول اليوم وممكن العمل عليه في اي وقت ؟  
وياليت  توضيح بسيط بالنسبة للخطوط الثلاثة ماذا تعني هل يكون الدخول من الخط العلوي والهدف الخط السفلي 
والدخول من السفلي والهدف العلوي ام انك تقصد شي اخر .  
دمت مبدعا ومتالقا

----------


## BNM

هذا المؤشر

----------


## ABHAFXS

> الله يجزاك كل خير يابو تركي ويسهل امرك ويرحم والديك  
> شاكرين ومقدرين اخي الكريم كل ما تقدمه لنا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .  
> هل وقت استخدام المؤشر مثل المؤشرات السابقة يعني على الساعة ثلاثة الفجر بتوقيت السعودية  
> ام انه مفتوح على طول اليوم وممكن العمل عليه في اي وقت ؟  
> وياليت توضيح بسيط بالنسبة للخطوط الثلاثة ماذا تعني هل يكون الدخول من الخط العلوي والهدف الخط السفلي 
> والدخول من السفلي والهدف العلوي ام انك تقصد شي اخر .  
> دمت مبدعا ومتالقا

 المؤشر يتحدث مع الافتتاح اليوم الجديد وتتحدث التوصية كذلك  
وحسب معطيات التوصية نتبعها خلال اليوم كلة  
اتبع التوصية وسوف تعرف معنى الخطوط الثلاثة 
والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## naser_mohammad

الاخ ابو تركي 
نزلت الملف ولكنه يؤدي الى اغلاق الميتاتريدر
ما السبب يا ترى ؟ مع الشكر

----------


## ABHAFXS

> الاخ ابو تركي 
> نزلت الملف ولكنه يؤدي الى اغلاق الميتاتريدر
> ما السبب يا ترى ؟ مع الشكر

 شوف المشاركة هذة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/913092-2403-post.html

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> تحديث لمؤشرنا الخاص  اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم وان تستفيدوا منة ان جربتة ومعطياتة ممتازة وارباحة اخليها لكم بمتابعتة   استخدم انتربنك ..............................................ولا تنسونا من دعواتكم الله يجزاكم كل خير   الرجاء من الجميع المشاركة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع كما اتمنى ان يعود الاخ طارق والاخ ابو عادل  فى استكمال الموضوع مع هذا المؤشر المحدث والله ولى التوفيق اخوكم المخلص ابوتركى

 بارك الله لك اخى الحبيب ابو تركى ووفقك لمزيد من النجاح وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك اعتذر عن تغيبى الفترة السابقة لظروف السفر وضيق الوقت وان شاء الله نستمر فى المشاركة الفترة القادمة

----------


## ابوعادل

> تحديث لمؤشرنا الخاص  اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم وان تستفيدوا منة ان جربتة ومعطياتة ممتازة وارباحة اخليها لكم بمتابعتة   استخدم انتربنك ..............................................ولا تنسونا من دعواتكم الله يجزاكم كل خير   الرجاء من الجميع المشاركة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع كما اتمنى ان يعود الاخ طارق والاخ ابو عادل  فى استكمال الموضوع مع هذا المؤشر المحدث والله ولى التوفيق اخوكم المخلص ابوتركى

  
جزاك الله خير يا ابو تركي 
بإذن الله نتعوان بيس انا عندي مشكله بالمؤشر لما احطه بالميتاتريد يطلع على طول ممكن تعطيني  
رابط للأنتربنك ......... مشكووووور :Eh S(7):

----------


## BNM

> جزاك الله خير يا ابو تركي 
> بإذن الله نتعوان بيس انا عندي مشكله بالمؤشر لما احطه بالميتاتريد يطلع على طول ممكن تعطيني  
> رابط للأنتربنك ......... مشكووووور

 Interbank FX - Practice Trading Forex With a Free Demo Account 
تفضل      :Good:

----------


## ابوعادل

> Interbank FX - Practice Trading Forex With a Free Demo Account 
> تفضل

  
جزاك الله خير :Eh S(7):

----------


## تداولaaa

مؤشر مميز ان شاء الله اجربة

----------


## ABHAFXS

SELL AUDUSD 0.6597-0.6532

----------


## forexex

كيف نقوم بترقية الميتاتريدر الى 219

----------


## albaz

كل ما احمل المؤشر عللى الانتربنك
يقفل  الانترينك
حاولت وما فية فائدة هل من حل
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

نتائج الصفقات المفتوحة اليوم حتى الان على مؤشر ابو تركى ABHAFXS_STARS_V20 بارك الله فيك اخى ابو تركى نتائج رائعة 216 نقطة  رزقك الله من واسع فضله

----------


## جنان

تم التنزيل، المؤشر يوزر فرندلي أكثر، التعامل معه مريح أكثر وبنفس الوقت يسهل التحقق من توصيات الأيام السابقة 
هو لا يغير رسمه، صح؟ 
جزيت خيرا .. كثيرا

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> كل ما احمل المؤشر عللى الانتربنك
> يقفل الانترينك
> حاولت وما فية فائدة هل من حل
> بارك الله فيكم

 يجب تحديث نسخىة الـ  Metatrader وذلك بمجرد دخولك على البرنامج سيطلب منك عمل تحديث ولكن ان كنت وضعت الـ  indicator  قبل التحديث يجب مسحه من تحت indicators folder  ثم وضعه مرة اخرى بعد نجاح عملية التحديث وفتح البرنامج بدون رسالة خطأ وفقك الله.

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> تم التنزيل، المؤشر يوزر فرندلي أكثر، التعامل معه مريح أكثر وبنفس الوقت يسهل التحقق من توصيات الأيام السابقة 
> هو لا يغير رسمه، صح؟ 
> جزيت خيرا .. كثيرا

 لا تتغير القيم اثناء اليوم  التغيير يحدث فقط مع فتح يوم جديد وهو الساعة  02:00GMT+2 على الـ InterbankFX Metatrader

----------


## VIP2FM

:015: 
ما شاء الله لحد الان الامور تمام  :Good: 
100 %  :AA:  :AA:  
اقتراح وطلب
يا حبذا استاذي الفاضل ان تضيف خط للاستوب مثل الدخول والتارجت
وبلون مختلف يصير قمة  :18: 
اسال الله ان يوفق استاذي ابو تركي ويعطيك كل ما تتمنى ويرزقك انت ووالديك الفردوس الاعلى  من الجنة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## faten

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لو سمحتم اين اجد اللينك خاصة الانتربنك؟
هل ننزل مؤشر السيد ابها وابو تركي الاخير  وحده يكفي او ننزل معه كل المؤشرات خاصة السيد ابها الموجودة في الصفحة التانية من الموضوع؟؟ 
بوركتم ورزقكم الله سعادة الدنيا والاخرة والخير الوفير

----------


## VIP2FM

> اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> لو سمحتم اين اجد اللينك خاصة الانتربنك؟
> هل ننزل مؤشر السيد ابها وابو تركي الاخير  وحده يكفي او ننزل معه كل المؤشرات خاصة السيد ابها الموجودة في الصفحة التانية من الموضوع؟؟ 
> بوركتم ورزقكم الله سعادة الدنيا والاخرة والخير الوفير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذا اللينك الخاص ببرنامج الانتربانك https://secure.ibfx.com/downloads/MT4.exe
مباشر  :18:   
وان احببت لنك الصفحة فهذا هو https://secure.ibfx.com/accounts/opendemo.aspx 
والصفحة الرئيسية تفضلي http://www.ibfx.com/

----------


## جنان

ما شاء الله المؤشر ماشي حلو، أنا حطيت الأهداف بمنتصف المسافة نحو الخط الأزرق .. القناعة كنز لا يفنى = ) 
بس المجنون ضرب الستوب ، كان 151.35  بعد ما ضرب تغيرت قيمة الستوب المكتوبة فوق وصارت 151.59 وطبعا حتى لو كنا حطيناها كانت حتضرب، لكن السؤال هل تغيرت عندكم قيمة الستوب تبعت المجنون المكتوبة بالمؤشر؟ شكـّيت بحالي يمكن قرأتو غلط أول مرة 
ويا ريت متل ما قالو الإخوان إنو يكون في خط أحمر للستوب .. إن شا الله ما حدن يشوفو ! 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> لو سمحتم اين اجد اللينك خاصة الانتربنك؟
> هل ننزل مؤشر السيد ابها وابو تركي الاخير وحده يكفي او ننزل معه كل المؤشرات خاصة السيد ابها الموجودة في الصفحة التانية من الموضوع؟؟ 
> بوركتم ورزقكم الله سعادة الدنيا والاخرة والخير الوفير

 المؤشر الاخير يكفى  ABHAFXS_STARS_V20

----------


## VIP2FM

> ما شاء الله المؤشر ماشي حلو، أنا حطيت الأهداف بمنتصف المسافة نحو الخط الأزرق .. القناعة كنز لا يفنى = ) 
> بس المجنون ضرب الستوب ، كان 151.35  بعد ما ضرب تغيرت قيمة الستوب المكتوبة فوق وصارت 151.59 وطبعا حتى لو كنا حطيناها كانت حتضرب، لكن السؤال هل تغيرت عندكم قيمة الستوب تبعت المجنون المكتوبة بالمؤشر؟ شكـّيت بحالي يمكن قرأتو غلط أول مرة 
> ويا ريت متل ما قالو الإخوان إنو يكون في خط أحمر للستوب .. إن شا الله ما حدن يشوفو ! 
> شكرا جزيلا

 
نفس الوضع عندي في الصباح كان 151.35 والان 151.59

----------


## جنان

شي مو معقول أبدا ! 
اليوم  المؤشر رسم سير العملات رسم ! 
المجنون والكندي والباوند .. ما صدقت عيوني رجعت شيكت عليهم كم مرة 
بصراحة اللي عمل المؤشر عبقري من العباقرة .. لو يعرفو عنو بيخطفوه !  
ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## albaz

اخوانى
حملت المؤشر على 4 شركات منها انتربنك
وحس افادة اخى طارق بارك الله فيه  حذفت البنامج وحملته بعد التحديث
ومع ذلك لافائدة يقفل الشركة
هل فى التحديث شى لم اقم به فقط اضغط كليك  وبس
اقيدونى بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الخالدي-13

> اخوانى
> حملت المؤشر على 4 شركات منها انتربنك
> وحس افادة اخى طارق بارك الله فيه  حذفت البنامج وحملته بعد التحديث
> ومع ذلك لافائدة يقفل الشركة
> هل فى التحديث شى لم اقم به فقط اضغط كليك  وبس
> اقيدونى بارك الله فيكم

 انا حملت الانتربانك والمؤشر شغال معه 100%

----------


## albaz

ممكن بدون امر
واحد ينزل المؤشر 
عسى يشتغل معى  تعبت والله 
5 شركات  وما مشى ولا وحدة

----------


## ABHAFXS

مساء الخير جميعا  هذة توصيات اليوم الاربعاء حسب نقاط الدخول  ماشاء الله تبارك الله للجميع

----------


## ABHAFXS

> ممكن بدون امر
> واحد ينزل المؤشر 
> عسى يشتغل معى تعبت والله 
> 5 شركات وما مشى ولا وحدة

 وهذا المؤشر مرة اخرى

----------


## sasooo315

> ممكن بدون امر
> واحد ينزل المؤشر 
> عسى يشتغل معى  تعبت والله 
> 5 شركات  وما مشى ولا وحدة

 حاول تنصب البرنامج من جديد واحذف كل المؤشرات  المكدسه عندك  فى مجلد indicators   ونزل فقط مؤشرات ابها

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> ممكن بدون امر
> واحد ينزل المؤشر 
> عسى يشتغل معى تعبت والله 
> 5 شركات وما مشى ولا وحدة

 Take backup from your indicators, experts, templates, and profiles remove all metatrader programs from your machine using add/remove programs from control panel  then delete metatrader folders which located under  \c:\progrm files then install interbankFX metatrader open application, will asking you to upgrade your version of metatrader, then close and open it again, then close it and copy indicators, experts, templates, and profiles under related folders, then open the applicationوان شاء الله بعدها تفتح على طول.

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> مساء الخير جميعا  هذة توصيات اليوم الاربعاء حسب نقاط الدخول  ماشاء الله تبارك الله للجميع

 بسم الله ما شاء الله  State of the Art بارك الله لك اخى ابو تركى  على هذا المجهود الرائع  المؤشر نتائجه ممتازة

----------


## BNM

> مساء الخير جميعا  هذة توصيات اليوم الاربعاء حسب نقاط الدخول  ماشاء الله تبارك الله للجميع

 ماشاء الله  وصراحه جهد تشكر عليه    :015:

----------


## BNM

> بسم الله ما شاء الله  State of the Art بارك الله لك اخى ابو تركى  على هذا المجهود الرائع  المؤشر نتائجه ممتازة

 متا يحدث المؤشر الاسعار بتوقيت الامارات   :016:

----------


## ABHAFXS

شوفوا الباوند ين على الاسبوعى فقط يعمل على هذا المؤشر فقط

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

هذه أول نتائج تدريبى على مؤشر التوصيات لابو تركى  ليوم Wed.Nov.12  الحمد لله  570 نقطة

----------


## جولاي

هل ينفع المؤشر على التريد ؟

----------


## ABHAFXS

> هل ينفع المؤشر على التريد ؟

 اهلين  
لا ينفع لان المعطيات سوف تتغير

----------


## paon

يسعد اوقاكم ممكن اي من الاخوة الطيبين يعطيني فكرة عن طريقة عمل المؤشر او يحيلني الى المشاركات التي تشرح طريقة عمله اضافة الى المشاركة التي من خلالها يمكنني تنزيل المؤشر  مع الشكر للجميع

----------


## paon

لما نزلت المؤشر من التوقيع طار البرنامج كليا" ...........ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

----------


## جولاي

ابو تركي ما عليك امر 
ما تقدر تخلي المؤشر يعمل على التريد ويحدث نفسه مع بداية اليوم الجديد بتوقيت التريد اي الساعة  
12 بتوقيت السعودية ؟  
مع الشكر

----------


## fedo2001

السلام عليكم ممكن حد يشرحلي عن كيفية تنزيل المؤشرات وارفاقها على الشارت 
حاولت عدة مرات لكن دون جدوى
الرجاء منكم مساعدة اخوكم
ثبتكم الله ورزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبون

----------


## ABHAFXS

> ابو تركي ما عليك امر 
> ما تقدر تخلي المؤشر يعمل على التريد ويحدث نفسه مع بداية اليوم الجديد بتوقيت التريد اي الساعة  
> 12 بتوقيت السعودية ؟  
> مع الشكر

 المشكلة مو اعملة على التريد او الانتر بنك  
المشكلة فى الافتتاح  
طيب انت جربة على التريد مدة اسبوع  وشوف يصير وعطنا النتائج

----------


## albaz

اخوانى شكرا لكم جميعا
اكيد فى مشكبة خاصة عندى
عندما افتح البرنامج يطلب التحديث وبعد التحديث
ياتى مربع فيه هذه الكتابة
ثوانى ويقفل البرنامج
حذفت كل المؤشرات وما فية ابد غيره
وما فى فايدة
وفقكم الله
critical error
Time        : 2008.11.13 00:54
Program     : Client Terminal
Version     : 4.00 (build: 218, 26 Aug 2008)
OS          : Windows XP Professional 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Processors  : 1 x X86 (level 6)
Memory      : 1301884/654960 kb
Exception   : C0000005
Address     : 00462773
Access Type : read
Access Addr : C9DCC9BD
Registers   : EAX=026C17A0 CS=001b EIP=00462773 EFLGS=00010216
            : EBX=C9DCC9BD SS=0023 ESP=0012F79C EBP=0012F7D4
            : ECX=026C17A0 DS=0023 ESI=0045F92C FS=003b
            : EDX=000000AE ES=0023 EDI=0240EB90 GS=0000
Stack Trace : 00454F93 024110E0 00489700 0818BE8D
            : 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
            : 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
            : 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
Modules     :
          1 : 00400000 007F5194 c:\program files\fxpro metatrader\terminal.exe
          2 : 10000000 00009000 c:\program files\sweetim\messenger\mgadaptersproxy.dll
          3 : 20000000 002C5000 c:\windows\system32\xpsp2res.dll
          4 : 5A000000 0001F000 c:\program files\spyware doctor\klg.dat
          5 : 5AD70000 00038000 c:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
          6 : 5B860000 00054000 c:\windows\system32\netapi32.dll
          7 : 605D0000 00009000 c:\windows\system32\mslbui.dll
          8 : 629C0000 00009000 c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll
          9 : 636E0000 00029000 c:\program files\spyware doctor\smumhook.dll
         10 : 662B0000 00058000 c:\windows\system32\hnetcfg.dll
         11 : 71A50000 0003F000 c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll
         12 : 71A90000 00008000 c:\windows\system32\wshtcpip.dll
         13 : 71AA0000 00008000 c:\windows\system32\ws2help.dll
         14 : 71AB0000 00017000 c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
         15 : 72D10000 00008000 c:\windows\system32\msacm32.drv
         16 : 72D20000 00009000 c:\windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
         17 : 73DD0000 000FE000 c:\windows\system32\mfc42.dll
         18 : 74720000 0004B000 c:\windows\system32\msctf.dll
         19 : 74D90000 0006B000 c:\windows\system32\usp10.dll
         20 : 755C0000 0002E000 c:\windows\system32\msctfime.ime
         21 : 76380000 00005000 c:\windows\system32\msimg32.dll
         22 : 76390000 0001D000 c:\windows\system32\imm32.dll
         23 : 763B0000 00049000 c:\windows\system32\comdlg32.dll
         24 : 769C0000 000B3000 c:\windows\system32\userenv.dll
         25 : 76B40000 0002D000 c:\windows\system32\winmm.dll
         26 : 76C30000 0002E000 c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
         27 : 76C90000 00028000 c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
         28 : 76FD0000 0007F000 c:\windows\system32\clbcatq.dll
         29 : 77050000 000C5000 c:\windows\system32\comres.dll
         30 : 77120000 0008B000 c:\windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
         31 : 773D0000 00103000 c:\windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03\comctl32.dll
         32 : 774E0000 0013D000 c:\windows\system32\ole32.dll
         33 : 77920000 000F3000 c:\windows\system32\setupapi.dll
         34 : 77A80000 00094000 c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
         35 : 77B20000 00012000 c:\windows\system32\msasn1.dll
         36 : 77BD0000 00007000 c:\windows\system32\midimap.dll
         37 : 77BE0000 00015000 c:\windows\system32\msacm32.dll
         38 : 77C00000 00008000 c:\windows\system32\version.dll
         39 : 77C10000 00058000 c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
         40 : 77DD0000 0009B000 c:\windows\system32\advapi32.dll
         41 : 77E70000 00092000 c:\windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
         42 : 77F10000 00047000 c:\windows\system32\gdi32.dll
         43 : 77F60000 00076000 c:\windows\system32\shlwapi.dll
         44 : 77FE0000 00011000 c:\windows\system32\secur32.dll
         45 : 78000000 00045000 c:\windows\system32\iertutil.dll
         46 : 78130000 00127000 c:\windows\system32\urlmon.dll
         47 : 7C360000 00056000 c:\program files\sweetim\messenger\msvcr71.dll
         48 : 7C800000 000F5000 c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
         49 : 7C900000 000B0000 c:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
         50 : 7C9C0000 00816000 c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
         51 : 7E410000 00090000 c:\windows\system32\user32.dll
Call stack  :
0045F8B0:2EC3 [00462773] [email protected] (terminal.exe)
00454E80:0113 [00454F93] [email protected] (terminal.exe)
00489700:0000 [00489700] [email protected] (terminal.exe)

----------


## BNM

> المشكلة مو اعملة على التريد او الانتر بنك  
> المشكلة فى الافتتاح  
> طيب انت جربة على التريد مدة اسبوع  وشوف يصير وعطنا النتائج

 بوتركي حدث عندك البرنامج

----------


## ABHAFXS

> بوتركي حدث عندك البرنامج

 المؤشر يتحدث الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## BNM

> المؤشر يتحدث الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت السعودية

 مشكور

----------


## الخالدي-13

الباوند حقق الهدف وزيادة  ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## جولاي

ابو تركي انا راح اجربة على التريد ان شاء الله  
بس الفكرة اللي اقصدها  انك تغير وقت التحديث الى الساعة 12 توقيت السعودية عن طريق اعدادات المؤشر  
 اذا كان هذا الشي يصير لاني والله ما عندي اي خبرة بالبرمجة . 
اذا كاان ممكن هالشي ممكن انك تسوي نسختين من المؤشر نسخة للتريد ونسخه للانتربانك  
وراح يكون عندنا نسختين نسخه تحدث الساعة 12 والنسخة الثانية تحدث الساعة 3   
ياسلام يابو تركي لو يصير كيذا  .  
الله يجزاك عنا كل خير ويبارك فيك

----------


## ابوعادل

والله يا ابو تركي مو راضي يضبط معاي على التريد ولا حتى الأنتربنك ؟؟؟

----------


## ABHAFXS

الاخوة الى ماشتغل معاهم   جربوا هذاااااااااا

----------


## ابوعادل

> الاخوة الى ماشتغل معاهم   جربوا هذاااااااااا

  
تسلم ويعطيك العافيه على جهودك ........

----------


## arwa1

اخي ابها     المؤشر تمام معاي
هل يتم العمل به بشكل يومي بمعنى اذا تفعل الصفقات يتم اغلاقها في نهايه اليوم حتى وان لم يتم تحقيق الهدف

----------


## ابوعادل

> الاخوة الى ماشتغل معاهم   جربوا هذاااااااااا

 برضوا ما اشتغل

----------


## faten

سيد ابها السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا نزلت المؤشر الاخير الذي وضعته مع الانتربنك اول ما اعمل له اضافة على التشارت بيعطي انو فيه غلط وبيقفل البرنامج كله 
ما المشكلة بارك الله فيك

----------


## ABHAFXS

هذة نسخة مفتوحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــة للجميع  جربوها للى مااشتغل معاهم

----------


## arwa1

تخي ابها        سوال
على شارت المجنون اماكن الدخول بيع كالتالي        141.44            144.37
المشكله في الستوب      143.85         كيف

----------


## ابوعادل

> هذة نسخة مفتوحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــة للجميع  جربوها للى مااشتغل معاهم

  
الله يفتحها في وجهك يا كريم المؤشر أشتغل تمام  :Good:

----------


## ABHAFXS

> تخي ابها سوال
> على شارت المجنون اماكن الدخول بيع كالتالي 141.44 144.37
> المشكله في الستوب 143.85 كيف

 تم تعديلة على المؤشر الاخير ابو نسخة مفتوحة

----------


## albaz

> هذة نسخة مفتوحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــة للجميع  جربوها للى مااشتغل معاهم

 بارك الله فيك الحين اشتغل تمام

----------


## albaz

ممكن وضع اوامر اليورو دولار  الخميس
للمطابقة
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## arwa1

الحين الستوب ماهو فيه
اسف

----------


## arwa1

الحين الستوب ماهو فيه
اسف على الازعاج

----------


## ABHAFXS

> ممكن وضع اوامر اليورو دولار الخميس
> للمطابقة
> بارك الله فيكم

 اليورو

----------


## ABHAFXS

> الحين الستوب ماهو فيه
> اسف على الازعاج

 انا الغيتة لانة غير ثابت مع المؤشر

----------


## albaz

استاذى الفاضل
الان كل الامور عندى نمام
بارك الله لك وبارك فيك
وشكر سعيك 
اعرف مشاغلك هذه المشاركة لاتحتاج الى رد

----------


## ABHAFXS

فرصة بيع الدولار ين الان

----------


## arwa1

اخي ابها هل من الممكن ان نعتبر الارقام المحدده مراكز بيع ومراكز شراء ونختار اي مركز حسب حساب كل واحد ولا هي عباره عن توصيه وسعر اخر للتعزيز
وسوالي اللي ما اجبت عليه هل نغلق العقود في نهاية اليوم

----------


## ابوعادل

فرصه بيع الأسترالي ين من السعر الحالي    والله كريم

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اخي ابها هل من الممكن ان نعتبر الارقام المحدده مراكز بيع ومراكز شراء ونختار اي مركز حسب حساب كل واحد ولا هي عباره عن توصيه وسعر اخر للتعزيز
> وسوالي اللي ما اجبت عليه هل نغلق العقود في نهاية اليوم

 معليش ماشفت سوالك 
ممكن انت تحدد لك هدف معين وتخرج من عندة 
او تحدد الهدف 100-200-300 وهاكذا

----------


## arwa1

بارك الله فيك اخ ابها   كفيت ووفيت
الله يجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## rraannee

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم ابها فكس  لو سمحت ما هي نظرتك للذهب لليوم وشكرا لك بارك الله فيك

----------


## faten

اخي ابها
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر لك النسخة المفتوحة فتحت معي لكن خط التارجت لا يظهر معي ليش؟
بارك الله فيك ورزقك سعادة الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## ABHAFXS

هذا مؤشر الاهداف   مقسم الى 3 اهداف

----------


## faten

بارك الله فيك

----------


## faten

أخ ابها لو سمحت اعطنا مؤشر الاهداف بنفس الصيغة التي اعطيتنا فيها مؤشر الذي اسميته النسخة المفتوحة واشتغل 
مؤشر الاهدافبهذه الصيغة وقعنا فيه بنفس مشكلة المؤشر السابق 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## VIP2FM

سلمت يا كبير على المؤشرات الحلوة  ويسعد صباحك وكل اللي معنا  :Inlove: 
يبقى سؤال طال عمرك  :016: 
كيفية وضع الستوب واختلاف مقدارة من زوج الى اخر

----------


## ABHAFXS

كلكيت مرة 2 مؤشر الاهداف مفتوح

----------


## ABHAFXS

> سلمت يا كبير على المؤشرات الحلوة ويسعد صباحك وكل اللي معنا  يبقى سؤال طال عمرك   كيفية وضع الستوب واختلاف مقدارة من زوج الى اخر

  
اخى الوقف مبدئيا على جميع العملات 120 نقطة مننقطة الدخول

----------


## ABHAFXS

NZDJPY

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> اخي ابها المؤشر تمام معاي
> هل يتم العمل به بشكل يومي بمعنى اذا تفعل الصفقات يتم اغلاقها في نهايه اليوم حتى وان لم يتم تحقيق الهدف

 بالضبط يجب قفل الصفقات التى لم تتفعل آخر اليوم  واعادة الدخول بامر معلق على بيانات افتتاح اليوم الجديد

----------


## arwa1

شكرا طارق

----------


## جنان

عادة ً أشعر أن التداول يوم الجمعة لا طائل منه، بالعكس قد يأتي بنتائج عكسية ، من جرب هذا المؤشر على المدى الطويل هل ينصح بالتداول به يوم الجمعة؟

----------


## الشيرازي

مشكور ربي يرزقك من حيث تحتسب ومن حيث لا تحتسب ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## ابوعادل

> كلكيت مرة 2 مؤشر الاهداف مفتوح

 يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## VIP2FM

> اخى الوقف مبدئيا على جميع العملات 120 نقطة مننقطة الدخول

 الله يبيض وجهك وين ما تروح  :Hands: 
واذا كان ممكن استاذي وحبيبي تضيف خط للمؤشر يبعد عن الدخول 120 نقطة ويمثل الستوب اكون لك ممنون اكتير   :Inlove:  :Inlove:

----------


## رنين الفراق

ممكن الشرح اخواني؟

----------


## ابوعادل

شراء الباوند ين   والأهداف موجوده    والله كريم

----------


## جولاي

اشتغل معي المؤشر اللي على امتداد Mq4  والحمدالله كل الشكر لاخونا ابها وفقه الله  
وهذا شارت على اليورو فريم الساعة وانا استخدم المؤشر على التريد اربعة ارجو التصحيح ان كان  
هناك اختلاف في الشارتاات

----------


## ابوعادل

> اشتغل معي المؤشر اللي على امتداد Mq4 والحمدالله كل الشكر لاخونا ابها وفقه الله  
> وهذا شارت على اليورو فريم الساعة وانا استخدم المؤشر على التريد اربعة ارجو التصحيح ان كان  
> هناك اختلاف في الشارتاات

  
نعم صحيح بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## جولاي

تسلم يابو عادل انا استخدم التريد  
انت تستخدم التريد ؟  
انا لاحظت  شارتات ابو تركي تختلف عن اللي عندي ؟

----------


## AL-FARIS

يا ليت ترفقون لنا التمبلت الأخير مع المؤشرات الجديدة  
إذا امكن  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## AL-FARIS

أخواني هل هناك نتائج لهذه الورشة لأني ارى انها في كل يوم تتغير المؤشرات وتتغير طرقكم ويضاف مؤشر ويحذف مؤشر مما يشتت المتابع  
فهل هناك نتائج

----------


## جنان

أ. أبها  
.. يا ريت توضح لنا طريقتك في الدخول في الصفقات بناء على المؤشر ..  
صار لي كم يوم بدخل بطرق متعددة قريبة من العشوائية وبنتقل بين الربح الكبير والخسارة الكبيرة بناء على المؤشر، المؤشر رائع بس طريقة التعامل معه مهمة جدا لأنو قوي 
مثلا الطريقة اللي مشت معي شوي بعدين ضيعتني هي أن أضع أوردر معلق عند نقطة الدخول الأولى بهدف 100 نقطة، وأوردرين معلقين عند نقطة الدخول الأبعد عن الهدف : واحد بـهدف 100 نقطة والثاني بهدف 200 نقطة  
وخلص أنسى الموضوع وأترك الجهاز 
بس مرات بتلاقي أزواج عاكسة كتير ولازم تتدخل لتوقف الخسارة، أو أزواج محققة أهدافها وراجعة لنقطة الدخول فبتكرر الأوردرات .. وممكن هالحركة تضيّع الحساب  يا ريت تذكر لنا طريقتك في إدارة الحساب بناء على هالمؤشر 
يا ريت يا ريت يا ريت 
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## Mona2008

هل ممكن احد يشرح لى كيفية عمل المؤشر الاهداف و الاستوب و نقاط الدخول

----------


## الشيرازي

هل ممكن احد يشرح لى كيفية عمل المؤشر الاهداف و الاستوب و نقاط الدخول

----------


## أبوحبيب

السلام عليكم 
يا إخوان لماذا الموضوع نام 
أين الأستاذ طارق ؟
لا تحرمنا من نشاطك أستاذ طارق
أيضاً الأستاذ أبها جزاك الله خير

----------


## eleon

للرفع .................

----------


## abobatol

هل في احد جرب هذا البرنامج

----------


## simba2000

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
أخى أبها ، كيف الحال ؟ أرجو أن تكون بأحسن حال 
أنا قرأيت الموضوع اللى قبل كده وجيت منه للموضوع ده بعد أن قرأت 167 صفحه ، لى ملاحظه وهى  إن  - خلال ال167 صفحه نزل أكتر من 4 إصدارات ولم نتوصل لأفضل واحد فيهم (سامحنى إن كنت غلطان) ياريت تقللى نستخدم مين فيهم لإنى مشتت بصراحه . 
ياريت تكمل جميلك بالرد 
شكرا مقدما*

----------


## simba2000

جارى تجربة المؤشر فى صفحة 165 
إخوانى ممكن أى أحد يدينى تنتيجه تجربته مع هذا المؤشر  لإن الموضوع مطروح من عام 2008 .
أأكون شاكر جدا ليه  
وأكرر شكرى للأستاذ ابو تركى ، بارك الله لك فى صحتك ومالك وأهلك جميعا 
ويايرت لو ترد إنت شخصيا  [email protected] 
شكرا

----------

